# [D20 Modern]Department 7 (IC)



## VanorDM (Dec 17, 2009)

You have received a email invitation to show up at 185 South Street, at 10:30am for a job interview.  However you were not expecting the interview to take place at a rather fancy townhouse.  But after checking the address again you walk up to the door and ring the bell.  

You are greeted by an attractive blond woman in a no-nonsense business suit and skirt, who speaks with a hint of a British accent.   She invites you in and offers you a seat in the main sitting room.  She offers everyone something to drink, coffee, tea, or water and waits for everyone to get settled.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny Steinwick put on his black pants and shoes, the white, short-sleeved shirt he had just bought, and the tie he got several Christmas's ago from some relative.  As he headed for the interview, he wondered if he really wanted to work for someone else.  [No choice I guess.  Can't live with mom forever.]

In a short while, he arrived at the address from the Email and stood there looking at the 'fancy townhouse'.  [What kind of business is run from a 'fancy townhouse'?  Well, there's at least one, but what would they need me for?]

Rodny continued to mill around outside the house till he saw someone else approaching.  They walked along, checking addresses and a paper in their hand.  When they got to Rodny, they looked at him, then at the address on the 'fancy townhouse', then back at Rodny.  Next, they gave a little smile, shrugged their shoulders, and walked up to the door and was soon admitted.  

Seeing the lady who answered was dressed business like, Rodny decided he better at least try to get this job.  And since someone else was coming up the street, he better get going before anyone else got in line in front of him.

Upon being seated and asked what he would like to drink, *"Water, thank you."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking prices of original swords on internet, and sighing lightly as he realizes he can't afford not a single one, Ming is about to shut down the PC at the coffee, but then, a sly ring calls his attention. "You have mail"...
Two hours later, our chinese man is dressing in the bests of his clothes, and moves his big frame towards the exit of his appartment, feeling stupid. He deslikes the formal clothing.
Ming lowers his sight to read the paper again. Yep, it is here.
The big man Ming is, has to bend over a little to avoid hitting the door mark when the hot chick opens the door and invites him in. 
Ceremoniously, Ming sits and upon the offering he raises his finger and says in a very accented english. *"Tea please."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 18, 2009)

Diego arrives at the door of the townhouse wearing his usual black jeans with holes in them, a black t-shirt with a yellowish-white cross on it, and a black trench coat.  He knocks on the door then nods at the young lady that answers it. 

He wouldn't of shown up at all, but things seemed... interesting.  He checked his email maybe four times a year, the odds of this being there on a day he decided to look... Well it was enough to make him journey to the place.  

Diego finds a seat with it's back to a wall, where he can view the others and the doorways.  He distantly heard the young lady ask if he wanted anything to drink, and shook his head in reply.  He was busy scanning the layout of the room, the distance to the door, how many windows there were, and what general direction would he be able to disappear in.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 18, 2009)

Once everyone has been settled in, Ms Johnson takes a cup of tea and sits facing the group.

Thank you all for coming this morning.  First off let me introduce myself, I am Ms Johnson, and I work for a group known by most people as the Department for Archeological Studies, however that is a bit of a code name, the real name of the DAS is the Department for Arcane Security.

It is the goal of the DAS to protect the world from threats that most people do not know even exist, and would laugh if they were told about them.

Each of you have been asked to come this morning because you are all what we refer to as Awakened.  That means you have been exposed to the true nature of the world we live in and understand what is really out there.

Each of you have been exposed in one way or another to something most people would refuse to accept, and believe are only fairy stories.  However you now know that things like Magic and Monsters not only exist but are quite common.

It is the job of the DAS to protect people from things they won't and perhaps can't admit exist.  It is us who hunt down vampires and trolls, and who train fledgling mages how to use their power.  All the time we do this with the people around us never aware of what we are doing or what we are protecting them from.

We also strive to not only protect them, but also allow them to go about their lifes with out ever being exposed to the real world that they don't believe in the first place.  She pause to take a sip of her tea.

Each of you have talents that can be used with those goals in mind...

She takes another sip of tea and looks you awaiting your answer.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 18, 2009)

The two story townhouse looks Victorian on the outside, but the siding and trim outside all look fairly new.  Like the house was built recently and made too look like a old Victorian townhouse but doesn't have all the drawbacks of actually being a Victorian era townhouse.

Outside you saw a large 3 perhaps 4 car garage off set from the house itself. 

Looking around the room and having seen a bit of the rest of the house on your way to the sitting room, you notice the following things.

The whole place is Very posh.  All hardwoods and rich looking rugs, the trim around the window, and crown molding all look to be real hardwood.  The banister leading up the stairs also looks to be real hardwood.

The windows look fairly modern however and quite thick, thicker then you'd expect to see in a townhouse of this nature.  

Off to one side of the sitting room you see what looks like it could be a library of some sort, you can see lots of shelfs with row upon row of books.  There also some tables in the center, and it looks like there's some kind of glow coming off the table, like perhaps there's a monitor set in the table itself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2009)

*"You speak of talents and abilities. However, how could a casino guard from china be of any use against... Trolls?" *Ming says, not beliving much of what the woman says.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 18, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

When Ms. Johnson pauses for questions, Rodny hesitates a moment before asking,  *"Ms. Johnson, I assume that DAS is not just a 'small time, one building operation'.  May I also assume that if we accept jobs with DAS, we will be given information, maybe even trained, on how we can do the tasks you want us to do?  Will we have access to the entire DAS library, or just part of it, or just info about whatever task we're assigned?"*

*"Will DAS provide us with the equipment we might need to get the tasks done?  I ask, because I don't have any weapons or anything else that I think would help very much."*

Rodny lowers his head a little.  *"I just graduated and, well, this would be my first real job.  One that pays a decent..."*  He lifts his head and looks to Ms. Johnson.  *"This is a paying job, right?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 19, 2009)

Diego looked at the other two men in the room.  _What in the hell do I have in common with them?_ he thought to himself.  _A casino guard and a freaking grad student._ Diego pushed the thoughts aside, they would answer themselves soon enough he figured.

He leaned back in his chair, seeming at ease although he was far from it.  This "Ms. Johnson" made him uncomfortable.  Or maybe it was this place.  Or it could of been that he was reasonably sure that there were more eyes on them than just Ms. Johnson.

Diego became lost in thought until he heard the more European looking man ask about being paid.  Money changes everything, it always has.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 21, 2009)

Let me answer the easy question first.  Yes you will be paid. She smiles

In fact you will be paid quite well.  The DAS takes very good care of it's people.  I won't go into figures quite yet, but you can count on being quite comfortable if you go to work for the DAS.

She take another sip of tea then puts the cup down on it's saucer.  

As to the other question, about what we expect of you training and equipment.  Again I can say that you will receive everything you would need be it equipment, training or information, to give you the best chance possible to carry out the tasks assigned to you.

What all of you have, the one skill that can't be trained, is the the fact that all of you are Aware.  Most anyone can be trained to fire a gun or hack into a computer... Some may be better at it, have more natural talent.  But most anyone can be trained given enough time and dedication.  

What can not be done is to make someone Aware, Norms, can not be made Aware.  We've tried on a few occasions and it's never worked.  It seems that if there's even the tiniest bit possible explanation the human mind will latch on to that no mater what.

So any agent we have must be Aware, and there are few people out there who are.  So when we run across any who are, and show the slightest bit of talent or interest in being a agent we do everything we can to help them.  This is especially true if someone shows any talent towards the arcane.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 21, 2009)

Diego shook his head, not negatively although onlookers probably assumed it was so, but to get a better view of the corners of the room.  

"What about my past?"  he said in a rough, almost grim voice.  He assumed the "government" knew who they were dealing with well enough to know that he is  wanted.  

Diego leaned forward slightly, more than ready to dart out of the room, through a window, and into the wilderness.  He was not about to go to jail.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2009)

Ming was about to say something, but upon hearing the man's question, he pondered his own past too. After all he was the son of a dead criminal mastermind, not the best of records for anyone. He remained silent, waiting for the events to unfold. As his master said "There is a time for everything, only fools hurry time, a Wiseman always waits."


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny is about to get excited over being offered a job that pays 'quite well' when he hears Diego's question about whether Diego's past will effect his eligibility for employment with DAS.  Rodny reflects to his own checkered past.  Pranks in High School including the fight with the football team member that got Rodny suspended for a week, and the defiance of school dress code that nearly got him expelled.  And then there was the 3 times he was arrested for public drunkenness on the college campus.

Rodny sat quietly wondering if he should or should not mention these incidents. 


(OOC: Obviously, Rodny is too naive to know how small these incidences are compared to the crimes he could have committed.  He doesn't know enough to know how little he knows about some subjects.)


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 22, 2009)

Your past?  Frankly your past is completely irrelevant, only what you do from this point on maters to us in the least.  You must understand just how rare an Aware person is.  Perhaps 1 tenth of 1 percent of the population really know what's going on in the world around them.

So when we find people who are Aware, we really don't care about what their life was before then.  In fact it's not uncommon for someone to be 'scared straight' as it were when they become Aware.

Also many of the things you'll be doing for us are not legal.  You will at times be expected to bend and even out and out break the law to get the job done. Most governments don't have a legal distinction between Vampire, Troll and normal human.  So if we send you out to stop a troll you will very likely be committing murder from a legal standpoint.

If this is an issue for any of you, we can either find some other line of work within the DAS, or you are free to refuse our offer and go on about your life as you please.

But understand, the fact that you are here means the job offer is on the table already, this isn't an interview, this is a introduction briefing and offer.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 22, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny listens to her latest statement and thinks about it for a moment before saying, *"If even half the mysticism concerning these creatures is true, they need to be stopped.  And since I can't un-learn what I know, I might as well try to help.  I'm in."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Diego shrugs then nods.  What did he care?  It wasn't the first death he has caused.  So far, there was no downside to the proposal.  Decent money, doing things he was good at already, maybe even a form of redemption.  

Diego takes a moment and sized up the other two men.  The big chinese man appeared as though he could handle himself rather easily, but the American... well he seemed to of had others things to do than martial training.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

*"If I understand you correctly, you mean I can legally slice things open with my sword and get paid for doing so? I am tempted to agree with the young man here, but I would much like to see evidence of what you speak of. Show me a troll, for example." *defies the Chinese.


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 23, 2009)

Ms. Johnson smiles and seems to laugh softly.

We don't have any trolls here, I'm quite happy to say.  Trolls are creatures of extreme destruction and chaos, there is no way to safely house a troll.

So no I'm sorry but I have no way of fulfilling that request.  I can however provide a small demonstration.

Ms Johnson stands up and begins to chant softly and makes some sort of gesture then a ball of flame appears floating just above her hand.  The flame starts off as a normal red-orange flame, then shifts to blue, green, purple and finally red-orange again.

She glaces at all of you then snaps her fingers and the ball dissipates.

Granted that is something that can be done with illusion and other forms of trickery, but it should at least give you some idea of whom you're dealing with.

Now for the other questions we have a small task that needs to be done, it should settle any questions you have about what working for us entails.  Our offer is for you to do this one task and then afterward make your final decision if this is something you are interested in or not.

She sits back down and awaits your answer.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 23, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny thinks for only a few moments before answering.  *"Kind of a test, of us, and of you.  To see if we can work with each other and with you.  I'm good with that."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 23, 2009)

Diego sits in the chair emotionless.  His face seemed to be carved out of stone, although his eyes betrayed that his mind was racing.  So many ideas had came to his mind, of adventure, excitement, even redemption.  One word that the attractive lady said kept ringing through his mind: Destruction.  He was good at that.  She was speaking of some monster, but Diego could clearly relate himself to a beast.  

"I'm in."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 23, 2009)

Ming leaned over his chair, making it creek painfully. After the demostration, he rests back, making the chair creek again. *"I do want to know more about that. I will go."*


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 23, 2009)

Very good then.

The situation is that a local museum that specializes in Egyptian artifacts and history has recently had a rash of odd events, that have culminated in three attacks on the night time security guards.  The first one was put in the hospital and may not survive, the other two were killed outright.

The attacks are consistent with an attack by some sort of very large animal, say a lion or something of similar size and strength.  Of course such a thing is clearly impossible... She rolls her eyes a bit.

The local authorities are stumped, and the museum may very well end up closing because of this.  That is where you come in.  There will be no night watchman there for the next few days at least.  So we want you to sneak into the building and deal with what ever you find there.

It's believed that perhaps one of the recent additions to the museum's collection is the cause behind this but we are not sure which one or what might be happening.

You will be granted access to the armory here at the townhouse and may pick from any of the gear you find.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

*"Well, I have my own armor and I am trained in the use of the straight sword of my people. Perhaps you could have any gear that is useful to me?"* says the chinese man, tacitly accepting the job offer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 24, 2009)

Diego stands and looks at the lady with a questioning look.  He wanted to go to the armory, and knew in time she would show him where to go.  When the big Chinese man spoke, Diego smiles as he felt his own sword on his back.  It was barely visible, most people didn't notice it.  Perhaps he could learn more from this man.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 24, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Listening to Ms. Johnson, Rodny wonders if they should take some kind of net for a trap, but then thinks that until they know what the creature is, a net may be just extra weight with no use.

Rodny looks excited at the mention of picking equipment, even though he tries not to.  

Rodny will join the others when the way is lead to the armory.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

Ming takes his suitcase, bulky, but compared with the size of the chinese, it looked like a makeup case. He raised from his seat, and makes a slight reverence. *"I'll be honored, an eager, to check for other pieces of equipment from your armory."*


----------



## VanorDM (Dec 27, 2009)

I have other issues to attend to, so I'll leave you all to find the gear you'll want to use and get ready for tonight.  When you are ready simply dial 0 on any phone in the house and after a few moments it will be connected to me.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 27, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

As Rodny begins looking around the armory and equipment rooms, he picks out a Desert Eagle, 2 spare clips, Box of 50 rounds, Belt and holster, Camera, Digital, Leather Jacket.

But when he spies an Electronic Tool Kit, he seems to bubble with joy.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2009)

Diego instantly reaches for a set of beautiful knives.  They had sharp, aggressive edges, were amazingly well balanced, and black as the night.  He tossed one around in his hand, flipping it over and feeling the weight.  It would do nicely.  

He continued to snoop through the place, it had just about everything a growing criminal could want, er...... hero.   Diego grabs a set of zip-tie restraints.  Maybe they could bring whatever it was back alive.  

A clever little set of tools caught his eye.  It brought back memories.  A lockpick kit... He grabbed it and slid it into his pack, not caring if anyone saw.

Radios and headsets, always handy when he was hunting.  Why not now?  He tosses one to the Chinese man, then the other to the American.  He puts his own headset up, adjusting it for a secure fit.

A black bag sitting on the table caught Diego's attention.  He glanced inside it to find a circular glasscutter, bolt cutters, a lock release gun, and a multipurpose tool inside.  He quickly emptied his smaller bag into the larger one and tossed the bag over his shoulder.  

A couple of weapons caught his eye, mostly the multi-purpose Ninja-to.  He decided to wait.  His own sword was good for now.  

Towards the back of the room was his prize, a solid black suit made for infiltration.  He didn't care that he wasn't alone in the room, he stripped off his clothes and put it on.  It fit perfectly.  

[sblock=ooc]

I'm not real sure about the suit... I kinda made it up.  I don't have any armor feats, so I guess mine would just be for looks? lol[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ming catches the headset, and silently puts it on. He walks through the house, examining the equipment displayed. With little interest does the chinese looks a the fireguns, however, he takes a sword from the wall. It was similar to his own, and Ming tests it's balance swinging it around with almost zeal proficiency. Happy, he keeps it, two swords, if something happened to his own.
He also takes a stun gun and a pepper spray. 
He also takes a suit of armor from a manikin representing a Chinese soldier of the Qing Dynasty that adorned the wall, and puts it on. He adjusts the parts and puts the helmet on.  


OOC: I'll take the +7 AC armour, but instead of fluffing it as a infiltrator armor, I'll forfeit all those properties for the looks, heh. It's the blue one


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 27, 2009)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny accepts the comm unit and tests it to see that it is working with those of his new comrades.

Realizing that he has all the weight he can carry without slowing himself down to much, Rodny just looks at things in the armory for a while.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2009)

*"I think I will blend with the background of the museum."* says Ming, trying out a few moves with the sword, testing the armor's flexibility.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2009)

Diego smiles at the Chinese man's words.  He did look like the typical statue of a Chinese warrior.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 12, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny looks at his choices and nods his pleasure at his acceptance.  *"Well, I think I've got what I need.  You guys ready to call Ms Johnson** and tell her we're ready to go?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2010)

*"I am as ready as when I step through the door."* states Ming.

_ Absence alert: I'm taking a few days of vacation from the first time since like 2 years, so I'll be away until the 19 of january._


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2010)

Diego nodded.  He was getting bored.  Boredom never did suit him well, as a matter of fact, that's how he kept getting into trouble.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick wakes up & does his morning workout & goes on his morning run. Since being let go from the FBI he needs some kind of structure in his life & though it isn't much it's something. After showering & trimming his beard he stares into the mirror & remembers why he grew it out in the first place. Melanie always had a thing for facial hair so he grew it out when he found out. It wasn't against policy, just frowned upon. Unlike his relationship with Melanie which was completely against policy. Nick let his mind wander to the last night he had seen her. The same night that had ended his career & ruined all he had worked for. The creature (for lack of a better word) that had ripped his fellow agents to shreds & taken so many rounds without even finching. Had he even hurt it that night?

Just then he remembers the email he recieved & checks the calander * "Oh [expletive deleted] that was today."*  How could he have forgotten? He quickly finds his phone & sends a reply to the email hoping against hope that he didn't screw up his last chance to find out what happened that fateful night. He apologizes in the email & states that he is ready, willing & able to do whatever he needs to do to get the opportunity to meet the mysterious employers. 

He presses send. Gets dressed & stares @ his phone hoping that he has still has a chance.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 13, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny looks around for a comm or phone or some other means to contact Ms Johnson and tries to use it to do so.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

Ms Johnson gives you the address to the Museum of Egyptian History, and also lets you know that there are some vehicles in the garage that you can use to get there.

When you look in the garage, you see a red Corvette, a black hummer SUV, and two motorcycles, one a 'can-am' type bike and the other a cruiser type.  You are free to take any of them you wish to get to the museum or even use for day to day needs as long as you work for the DAS.

Nick, you get a text message with an address for the Museum of Egyptian History, and a note saying...

"If you're still interested in the job, be there at 9pm tonight and meet up with the team you'll find there."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2010)

Diego walks over and fires up a motorcycle.  He revs the engine for a bit then shuts if off, and moves to the other one.  The engine springs to life with a deep roar, making the man smile.  Without a word he sits on it, and turns to look at the others.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 15, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny looks at the remaining vehicles and then at Ming.  *"I'm kind of partial to the Hummer, but if you want it, it's ok. Or we could ride together, whichever way you want."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nick stares @ the address & wonders what kind of job he could do @ a museum...a security guard maybe?? The team possibly made up of other guards?? Is this what he signed up for?? Is this the only career move he has?? 

Nick decides to meet them there @ the designated time. He calls his brothers & his Dad to see if he can get a ride & neither of them answered the phone s he calls a Taxi service & waits. He tells the company he has to be there 30 minutes before the time on the note. 

He decides to dress in black jeans, shoes & jacket w/ a grey polo shirt. He slips his knife into his belt (so the tang is underneath his clothes) & slips his phone into his polo shirts left chest pocket & he goes outside to wait for the Taxi. Just as he thinks about going back inside to get a flashlight (& subsequently wondering if he even has a flashlight in the house) the Taxi pulls up. Nick enters the Taxi, confirms the destination & then sits back to enjoy the ride. 

He shows up early & waits @ a nearby coffee shop (sipping on hot cocoa).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Yes, let us take the big car."* The chinese man sits in the side seat, waiting for Rodny to drive, since his armor would make that task difficult.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 20, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Before getting in the Hummer, whether manually or by remote, Rodny makes sure the garage door is open.  He then gets in and starts the vehicle.  He checks the instrument panel.  With everything ok, he nods to Diego to allow him to take the lead.

Rodny then begins driving safely and legally to the museum.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2010)

Diego smiles and begins to smoke the tires.  He turns and winks at Rodney, then drives to the museum.  


[sblock=ooc]

Couldn't help it.  It's not illegal to act stupid in your own garage (driving-wise at least lol).  Diego will drive normally to the museum.  No point in getting unwanted attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 20, 2010)

While he waits Nick Googles the museum & reads about it.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 20, 2010)

You pull up to the museum and see that the parking lot is completely empty and the building itself is dark.  There's a few lights lit up on the outside of the building and over the parking lot itself.

As you pull up, all of your phones beep or vibrate depending on what you had them set to, with a text message from Ms Johnson, giving you the code to deactivate the security system for the museum itself.  Also there's a short message that reads...

"All clear, building empty, good luck."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

Ming gets out of the hammer, his left hand on the hilt of his big sword. *"Good, let us clean this place. There is a lot of money to be earned, we should not disappoint miss nice butt."* the armored Chinese man says with a grin.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 20, 2010)

As Nick was readIng of recent events at the museum he gets the notification of the new email and quickly reads it *[Good luck? What do we need luck for? We're just guarding an old museum right?]*

Nick puts his phone away and starts towards the door * "Thanks again and have a safe night." * he says to the cute girl behind the counter as he makes his exit and starts walking toward the museum.

As he makes his way towards he front door he wonders *[Hmmm...I wonder where I'm supossed to go. Well when in doubt start at the front door right Nick?]* He makes his way to the front door and takes a look inside.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2010)

Diego opens the door as quietly as possible, a slight flash tore his sight away from the museum as he drew his sword.  Keeping it in hand, but holding it inside his coat he entered the building.


[sblock=Action]

25 to move silently

9 to perception lol yay for being blind.

1d20+7=25, 1d20+6=9[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny parks the Hummer, gets out and gets his gear.  Before leaving the vehicle, he locks it.

As he approaches the front door, he notices a man(Nick) also approaching the museum.  Rodny watches him cautiously.  Finally, trying to sound like he belongs here, Rodny asks, *"The museum is closed.  Do you have business here?"*

(OOC: I don't remember Ms Johnson mentioning a fourth member of our team.  Did I miss it?  If so, I'll edit/correct this post.)


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 21, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> (OOC: I don't remember Ms Johnson mentioning a fourth member of our team.  Did I miss it?  If so, I'll edit/correct this post.)




[OOC: No she didn't mention a 4th member.]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ming stands towering behind Rodney, with face of few friends. *"Yes, you would be wise not to get yourself into unwanted trouble."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nicks attention is immediately drawn to the man towering behind the man who originally spoke to him. *"Yeah...me and trouble are on a first name basis..."* Nick looks back at the man in the foreground and says * "To answer your query I do have business here...I think..." * As Nick says this he pulls out his phone (which is on silent) as if checking a text message and snaps a quick picture of the two men in front of him and says (after switching to his email) * "Yep...right here...see? Why? Are you guys here on business too?" * as he flashes the phone screen in there direction.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

Not quite able to read the entire message that was flashed towards Ming and himself, Rodny is not even sure he saw the name of the sender.

Rodny says to Ming, *"Ming, I don't think it's like Ms Johnson to forget to tell us if we had another team member joining us, but I guess we better check anyway.  Do you have a cell phone?  We need to call Ms Johnson to see."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2010)

Without taking his eyes off of Nick, Ming hands Rodny his cell phone.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 22, 2010)

*[Ok...so the bigger guys name is Ming...fitting since he seems the merciless type...and they both work for a Ms. Johnson...but he did refer to me as the fourth member...which means we're not alone...and I missed someone.]* At this time Nick has that all to familiar feeling that he's being watched. * [Danger sense tingling...if I look around now it'll be too obvious...Honestly Nick...how do you get yourself into these situations? Well I guess we just take our chances...though three on one isn't very good odds...not impossible...just not good. Man I do hope that Ms. Johnson and my mysterious emailer are one in the same.]*

*"Go ahead. Make your calls...I'll wait here." * Nick then leans against the nearest wall and crosses his arms.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 22, 2010)

Rodny places the call to Ms Johnson whom informs him that yes there was in fact a 4th person who may of shown up, his name is Nick, but she wasn't sure if he'd show up or not, as he missed the meeting the rest of you were at.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nick thinks back fondly on the days that he would just flash his smile and his FBI badge and he would be the one asking others why they were there as opposed to now where he was the answering questions instead of asking them. *"So...what's the verdict?"* Nick asks with a smile.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2010)

"Verdict is you don't die.  Now hurry up, we're wasting time." Diego states matter of factly from the door.  Standing still always did drive him crazy, maybe that's why he got into trouble?  Didn't they make medication for that kind of thing?  Bleh, he was having too much fun doing what he was doing to change.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick looks over at the third man, not having seen him before and says *"Well don't let me hold you up...Nick Shelby by the way, nice to meet y'all."*

_(OOC: I was unaware of Diego's location so I played as if he wasn't standing in plain view. I can correct if needed but if no will leave as is. Also, was the city they are in ever specified?)_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2010)

Diego turns and attempts to open the door, trusting that the alarm is deactivated.

[sblock=ooc]

LOL to be honest... I assumed Diego was inside, then I forgot to actually see if the door was unlocked or if I need to persuade it.  So....  Let's pretend he was hiding... near the door or something LOL.   [/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 23, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny, having indicated that Ms Johnson said there was a fourth member to join the team, asks the new person for his name.  With Nick's response, Rodny introduces himself.  *"Hello, I'm Rodny and this is Ming.  Glad to have you with us."*

Rodny joins the others as the door is about to be unlocked and opened.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 23, 2010)

Having cleared the situation with Nick, Ming seems to be at ease now. He nods to him and shows a stoic smile. As he watches Diego handling the door, he says *"It is not wise to trust in others blindly. If the alarm was not properly deactivated, we could be triggering it now. This mission requires subterfuge and skill. If we were to burst in, I'll have ripped it from it's frame already. Next time, try using your head, or we could end up all dead. This isn't the kind of job were you get second chances." *


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2010)

Diego shrugs.  If the people that hired him didn't care enough to actually deactivate the alarm... then they didn't care if the job was done.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick looks Ming, Rodney and Diego up and down and says *"So I know I missed the meeting but am I missing something else...I mean...what's with the armor and the weapons? I only ask because I didn't know to bring any."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2010)

Diego takes one of the knives he took from the armory out of his jacket, and flicks it into the ground by the newcomers feet.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 24, 2010)

*"Thanks."* He says with a raised eyebrow as he picks the knife up. *"So...anyone care to fill me in on what we're doing here and what exactly is going on here? Because it seems to me that you guys..well...now us...aren't here to protect the museum. So really...what's going on?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 24, 2010)

*"Strange. But I can spare you a crossbow." *says Ming, and unties the large wooden weapon from his back and shows it to Nick. *"Here, aim at some vital point, pull this lever and hold it tight, it kicks back. And these are the bolts"* he explains before handing it to him. *"I want it back in one piece, it's a replica of a 1200 years crossbow from the Quin dynasty.
The woman said we were here to find out about some strange killings during the night. If this is going the way I think it is going, it will not be nice."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 24, 2010)

*"Well why don't you hang onto it then, because I'll probably break it. But thanks."**[Great...I either just got pranked really good or I've just met up with some live action role players. Maybe I should just call the police. Oh, wait, with my luck it'll be one of my brothers and I'll never here the end of it...I guess I could just see how this plays out.]**"So...what are we waiting for?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 24, 2010)

*"Nothing"* states Ming, retrieving his crossbow and strapping it to his back, before entering the building, his towering frame making everyone else kind of short.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2010)

[sblock=ooc... sorta]

Diego is waiting to see if the door is unlocked or if he needs to pick it LOL.  Cuz..... I don't believe the door is offically open.  [/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 25, 2010)

[sblock=answer]Yes the door is locked, but the security system is deactivated.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2010)

Diego swings the black bag off his back, and lays it on the ground carefully.  He pulls a small pistol like object out of the bag.  Those on the more shady side of the law know it is a lock release gun.  

[sblock=ooc]

As long as it's a simple or average lock.... it should open lol.  I just released i'm not trained in Disable Device... I'm gonna have to fix that soon lol.   [/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 25, 2010)

The 'gun' clicks and the door unlocks.  

[ooc: I'm assuming that you just picked the lock and haven't actually opened the door yet.]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

Ming enters the building with as much stealth his bulky fram allows him. Impresively, he does this quite well.

_
OOC: Move silently: 23
He he, Ming is everyone's most feared foe. A stealthy giant witha huge sword_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2010)

Diego moves past Ming as he opens the door and enters the building.  He quietly looks around, taking note of potential hiding places.

ooc:1d20+7=25 move silently


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick observes Ming and the other man sneaking into the museum and follows. 

Move Silently: 19 Roll Lookup


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 26, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny watches as the others enter and then follows.  Then, he stops at the door, pulls out his flashlight, and searches the doorway for signs of tampering.

[sblock=hide]searches the doorway for signs of tampering (1d20+8=23)[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 26, 2010)

[ooc: roll initiatives please]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2010)

ooc:Init= 11


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2010)

Ming's Initiative: 14


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nick's Initiative: 11 Roll Lookup


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 26, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny's Init (1d20+1=16)


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 26, 2010)

As you step though the door you see a long hallway with a thick divider in the middle, on each side of the divider are various pictures of ancient Egypt, Pharaohs, explorers and the like.  Most of the museum is dark, only the light from Rodny's flashlight and a few small 'night lights' are lit.  

To the left and right you see doorways, the left doorway around 40 feet from you, the right doorway 25 feet away.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2010)

Diego looks around for a security terminal.  He figured any museum will have camera's at each exhibit.  It's easier to know where your prey is when you hunt, than to stumble across it.

ooc: Spot=26 Why do I feel like I wasted that 20?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 27, 2010)

The Chinese wall remains stationary for the moment.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 27, 2010)

*"Funny...you kind of look like you belong here...that's what you were going for wasn't it? Man I can be such an idiot sometimes...real slick Nick...Oh and I might be new to this whole breaking and entering thing but I'm thinking you might want to turn off that light there Rodny or at least not point it out towards the front where passing motorist will see it."* Nick whispers to Ming realizing halfway through his sentence that what he's saying might be misconstrued as an insult he changes the direction that his sentence was going hoping that Ming won't notice...or worse...be offended so he switches to talking to Rodny hoping that he sounded apologetic enough and that shifting the attention to Rodny will help cover his 'thinking out loud' and might not be seen as an insult. 

_(OOC: Wow that sentence started small and then took on a life of it's own)_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 27, 2010)

*"He is right, point it down for the moment."* states Ming apparently not aware of the meaning of what Nick was saying. Although he speaks English, he does so quite accented, and often doesn't understand things implied, if not literally said.

OOC: Like me


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 27, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

*"Oh, right."* Whispers Rodny as he turns off the flashlight.  He then decides that he better follow the lead of his comrades as they seem to know what they're doing better than himself.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick let's out a sigh of relief as it seems that he did not offend Ming and then turns to Rodny and asks, still whispering *"Who's the guy who gave me the knife?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=In Manadrin]

"We need to find eyes in this place.  Security cameras?"  [/sblock]

[/sblock]

Diego stays facing into the building, his eyes peeled for movement.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 27, 2010)

You see some small cameras pointing down from the ceiling pointing at the hallway.  But after turning off the flashlight the place becomes quite dark and it is hard to see what is near you.

There are a few lights but only a few and they don't shine very brightly, the streetlights and lights from the parking lot that shine in from the windows helps a bit more.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 27, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

In response to Nick's question, Rodny points in the general direction of Diego and whispers, *"Him?  That's Diego."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2010)

*"Well, there are a few, but we should get to the control room to see what they see."* replies Ming to Diego.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2010)

Diego moves forward cautiously... trying to locate the "control room."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 28, 2010)

*"Control room..."* Nick looks around to see if turre Is a directory nearby (if so he looks at it and sees where the most likely spot to have a control room at).


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a map that shows the various displays and where to find the different era's the museum features, but nothing that hints at a control room.

However it does seem that the south end of the building has some area's that aren't on the map.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick whispers *"Okay guys, if I was a betting man I would bet that the south end is where we will want to get to. Stay in the cameras blindspots until then, unless of course we just plan on taking the surviellance footage."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2010)

"Screw the footage, stay near the walls.  Less directions for something to get at ya."  Diego moves to the nearest wall and begins creeping toward the "back" area.  His sword in hand, but still hidden underneath his jacket to hide the glint of the blade.  A smile was plastered on his face.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 28, 2010)

[ooc: Starting at this point we'll begin using Int order and rounds.  Starting with Rondy.]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2010)

Ming unsheathes his straight sword of exquisite craftsmanship, adorned with symbols and a small dragon coiling around the hilt.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 1, 2010)

ooc: Just got something pointed out to me in my Pathfinder game that having people post in int order can really slow down and even kill a game.  So we'll do here what we're doing there.

Everyone post their actions when they can and I'll adjust based on int order where needed. ]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 1, 2010)

Determined to remove the surveilance video before doing anything further, Nick walks towards the area he believes the security control room would be.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 1, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny moves with the group till the situation dictates otherwise.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 3, 2010)

As you head down the hallway you see a doorway leading towards the south of the building, but when you glance past the doorway into the exhibit room, you see some *thing* staring back at you.

It is roughly the size and shape of a man, with two arms and two legs, but it has the head of dog or perhaps a Jackal, with two wicked looking claws at the end of it's powerful arms.  It snarls at you and looks like it's ready to charge.

[sblock=OOC]I moved all of you into a semi-circle around the doorway but on the north side of it, the critter is about 20 feet to the south.  Each of you go before it, so you can take an action, either using a ranged weapon or another move to get into melee range, but then you won't be able to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny draws his weapon and prepares to fire if the creature attacks(Readied Action).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2010)

Ming raises his upper lip. Holding the grip of his sword, he places himselg before the others, reading the chinese straight sword to cuth the thing in two if it dares approach the group.
_
OOC: Move ahead to protect the others, readied action to attack the creature if it comes within reach. 18 vs AC for 14 dmg_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 3, 2010)

Diego crouches behind Ming, trying to make their numbers appear smaller than they really were.  

1d20+7=18 Hide behind my giant Chinese friend


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 3, 2010)

*"Oh man...what I wouldn't give for a gun right now...oh well guess I'll just have to make due."* Nick places himself in a defensive position (+1 vs thing per Dodge feat) and readies to strike if the thing attacks him or any of his new companions. Readied attack & damage (1d20+1=5, 1d4+1=3) He looks over at Rodny and quips *"Do you have a permit for that?"*


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 3, 2010)

The creature charges at Ming who slashes at it with his sword, striking it with a mighty blow and cutting a wide and deep gash into it's side.

Rodny fires his large pistol hitting the creature in the shoulder and stunning it momentarily 

Then creature slashes at Ming with both of it's claws, one bouncing harmlessly off his armor, the other swings hard and catches a join in Ming's armor causing minor damage to the big fighter.

Nick takes a swing at the creature as well but doesn't seem to do any real damage to it.

[sblock=ooc]Ming takes 5 points damage.

if you want to ready a action or something please roll ahead other wise I'll have to do it, and I'd hate to role badly for a player.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

*"Gragh!"* Grunts Ming, and with a undulating move, he raises the sword, and lashes at the creature again. *"Damn monster! I'll teach you a lesson!"* he shouts in Cantonese. His blow goes wide however, which irate the Chinese man further. 

Roll Lookup


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2010)

Diego tries to somersault out from behind Ming, attacking the creature as he went.  His moves become a blur... and he tangles himself up as a result.
[sblock=Um..... dang]

Attack: 1d20=10

Tumble: 1d20+6=9

holy crap... the site STILL hates me [/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nick curses. Knives weren't really his strong point but he swings again. (are we flanking this thing?) Strike & Damage. (1d20+1=3, 1d4+1=2) _(OOC: no idea why it keeps rolling two when I only asked for one)._


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

With the creature still up, Rodny Attacks (1d20-3=13) for damage (2d8=7)

(OOC; When I rolled att. forgot the +1dex and -4non-proficient)


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 5, 2010)

Rodny levels his gun and fires another round at point blank range and catches the creature in the chest, knocking it back as it falls to the ground dead.  

The body glows slightly for a moment then turns to dust leaving no trace behind.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nicholas Danger Shelby 10/10*

*"What the [expetive deleted] was that?"* Nick looks down at the space the body had occupied only moments before. Is that what happened to the thing that had killed his FBI Team? Is this why they never found the body? If so how was he ever going to prove what happened? He turns to Rodny and says *"Nice shooting Tex."* He then turns and continues towards the security room. His nerves forcing him to bypass his fear and just stick to the objectives.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 5, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny stares for a moment, not believing that the creature went down because of his shear luck.  

After the creature turns to dust,  Rodny remembers that Ming was struck be the creature.  He speaks,  *"Hey, wait a minute.  Ming was injured.  We need to patch him up first.  Anyone have any first aid training?  A First Aid Kit or a Medical Kit?"*

[If anyone does have the training, then Rodny will attempt to assist(Aid Another) them, otherwise, Rodny will attempt to treat Mings injury.  Treat Injury or (Aid Another in Treat Injury) (1d20=11)]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2010)

*"I am fine. Injuries are the trophies of victory." *States the hulking chinese as he lowers his sword. What kind of creature was that? It seemed to be alive, Ming suspected. After all he sliced it with his sword, and the beast sliced him in return. Now it banishes in a puff of smoke. Would it be that it's defeated? Would it come back again? All this was in the man's mind as he walked in the stone halls of the museum.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 8, 2010)

Rodny is able to apply some basic first aid to Ming, which stops the bleeding and dulls the pain a bit.

As you head south you walk past what is labeled the Middle Kingdom room, where all the artifacts, art and displays are from Egypt's Middle Kingdom era.  To the south and west you see doors, both look to be fairly sturdy wood, but not steel or exit doors.

[sblock=ooc]Ming gets back 3hp[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2010)

Ming thanks Rodny and heads towards the door, trying to open them.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 9, 2010)

The door is locked, but doesn't seem like a real sturdy lock or door for that mater.  It seems like it wouldn't be real hard to either bash open the door or even pick the lock.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nick mentally slaps himself in the back of the head for not having gloves on him...after all his fingerprints were on record at the FBI. Oh well, his shoulder wasn't though! He winds up to slam through the door Strength check vs. door (1d20+1=2) but instead slams face first into it...


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 9, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'm starting to wonder about the invisible castle... I'm using it for both my games and in both of them the PC's are rolling like crap... [/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The roller's been working really well for a couple of my other characters (hasn't rolled low yet) but seems to be rolling low for some of the other PC's in my other games...I guess that's the way the dice roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Allow me" *states Ming as he pushes Nick a side. Then he does the same to the door. 

_Str vs door: 23 I have no complain thus far. =)_


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Go right ahead big guy."* Nick says to Ming as he towers forward towards the door.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2010)

Diego follows suit, this sword resheathed and a throwing dagger in his hand.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny follows the group while keeping an eye open behind them.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

The big man busts though the door nearly breaking it off the hinges, in fact it doesn't look like it will close quite correctly.  Beyond the door you see what is likely a reception area and waiting room.  You also see 3 doors, 2 to the south and one to the east.  To the west you see a doorway with no door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

*"I can't go bashing every single door, so pick your secret prize guys."* states Ming, rubbing his shoulder.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nick tries to visualize which would be the most likely direction for the security room...then he heads south and sees the two doors...he flips a coin and heads in the direction he thinks the security room would be in...the left door...


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 11, 2010)

The door on the left isn't locked, and opens up into a private office of some sort.  Books line nearly every foot of wall space and the the desk is covered in mounds of paper.  It looks like who ever uses this office is quite involved in research.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

*"Oh crap in a hat..."* Nick looks around at the papers and if he can't make heads or tails about it, he just leaves and goes to check the right door.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

An office full of research papers attracts Rodny's attention.  He also steps in to have a quick look.

If there's not enough light, Rodny will wait till later to check them closely.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 15, 2010)

The right door is also the correct door.  Inside you find the whole security system including the monitors for the video cameras.  The controls are quite simple so it shouldn't be a problem accessing all the cameras in the museum.  

Rodny you quickly go though the papers, but they are mostly just research notes on Egyptian history and details on the various displays and artifacts currently in the museum.

[sblock=ooc]If there's a something you wish to look for let me know and we'll see what you find.

Likewise if you want to scan though the musume via the security system let me know and I'll tell you what you see.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 15, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny looks up when they say they found the main security station.  *"The security office, good.  Could you guys check the reports for the first incidents of anything odd, strange, or dangerous happening.  I want to know when they first started.  I'm going to go through the records of newly arrived and/or newly displayed and/or newly handled artifacts and exhibits.  I'm hoping we can narrow down the search for whatever is causing these problems."*

[SBLOCK]Whether research or search (1d20+8=25), both bonuses are the same.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nick removes the tape from the security feed. He then uses the camera to see if there are any other 'creatures' wandering about the museum.Spot check. (1d20-1=3)


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 15, 2010)

[ooc:with a roll like that, I'm not sure Nick can spot the monitor... ]

Scanning though the various camera feeds you don't see anything that really resembles the creature you fought earlier.  But the camera's are aimed mostly at the displays and not the hallways or paths around the museum.

Rodny, you quickly scan though the piles of paper, but luckily the filing system seems to be mostly 'new stuff on top of old stuff' so it's fairly easy to find the most recent stuff either put on display or received by the museum.  One of the artifacts is dated as being received a few days prior to the first attack and put on display in the room "Busts".

It's listed as a "Ank of Eternal Life" but with some hand written notes below listing "Ank of Cursed Afterlife, or Ank of Eternal Unlife".  The notes match the basic penmanship of the rest of the handwritten notes so it's logical it was written by the person who sits at this desk.

There's more notes on the sheet of paper going into details about the age of the artifact, the dig site, when it was dug up, ect...

[ooc: There's not much more of any real value information wise on the sheet but if you want more details I'll come up with them.]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

[ooc: No, that's plenty of info.]

After scanning the papers, Rodny relays the info to the rest of the group.  *"I think we should use the cameras to look into the  room of 'Busts'.  Then we can decide what to do next."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2010)

Diego nods.  It seemed as good to him as any place.  His gaze falls back toward the door of the security room.  He figured he might as well watch it and hope that nothing ran through.

[sblock=question]

I forgot to state that Diego is wearing his bow, well kinda.  It's one of those holster type things...  I was going to have him draw his bow, but don't want to assume it's okay.  I'm fine with RP-ing him as not having it since I forgot to freakin describe it.  Just wanted to know what you thought about him having it or not. [/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nick takes a look at the monitors and flips through them attempting to find the "busts" room *[I always appreciated a good bust]*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 22, 2010)

Diego drops to a knee in front of the door.  Sheathing his sword smoothly he pulls out a rather odd looking object.  It appears to be some kind of rod with cords attached to it.  He pushes a release lever and the object springs to life.  In an instant everyone can recognize a compound bow.  Smiling he pulls an arrow from underneath his long jacket, notching it in his bow.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 22, 2010)

As Nick scans though the rooms via the CC video system he see's one that's filled with busts of the various pharaohs.  With only a small amount of checking on the map, it's clear that this room is in the far north west corner of the museum.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 23, 2010)

*"Hey guys, check this out...I found the room with the busts and I think it's right about here."* Nick says as he points to the map and shoves the security feed into his pocket. *[What was that thing? These guys didn't seem so surprised, or they hid it well.]* He then turns to Rodny and asks *"Hey do you have another one of those guns on hand?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny looks at Nick a moment.  *"I only have this one and a taser and stungun.  Actually, I'm not very good with weapons and guns are the worst for me.  So, How about I loan you this one till we can get another one?"* 

Rodny holds out the pistol and ammo offering it to Nick.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 23, 2010)

*"Why, thank you sir."* Nick says as he takes the weapon from Rodny. *[Desert Eagle huh? This'll kick like a mule]* He checks to see if it was loaded and then tops it off. He puts the gun in his waistband on his back and the extra ammo in his jacket pocket. *"Okay so shall we go?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 23, 2010)

[OOC: By the way, there are 4 8-round clips and 98 rounds left.]


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 10, 2010)

[ooc: ]The game has sorta stalled out.  I'm waiting for you guys to tell me what you want to do next.  I know you want to head towards the bust room, but I need to know how you want to get there, what direction ect...[/ooc]


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 11, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

I suggest to the group that we step out of the office and look for a map, the kind they have at the entrances of large places that are open to the public, like museums.  

*If map(s) found:*
If it's the kind that is a large display that's too heavy to move, we'll study it for a little to remember the layout of the various rooms.  

If it's a pamphlet that's available at the entrance, we'll take a couple and study them, and take them with us.  

Once we have our bearings, we'll head for the shortest route we can make out.

*If no maps are found:*
I suggest to the group that we use the 'Left-hand' method of searching.  That's where we take the passage or door to the left as we search from room to room.  Once all the outer rooms have been searched, we'll do our best guess at searching the inner rooms.  (Maybe marking the floor or door way as we go.)


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 11, 2010)

*"Either way sounds good to me. I suggest one of us take point with the big guy a close second and someone bringing up the rear in case there are more of those things around."*


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 11, 2010)

You are able to find some maps hanging on the wall that show where the various displays are.









*OOC:*


http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Dept 7/Dept7Museummap.jpg


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 11, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

After studying the map for a little while, Rodny suggests, *"I think we should head down the 'Hall of Photos' to the entrance to 'New Kingdom' and from there straight north to 'Busts of Pharaohs'."* 

Rodny pulls out his Taser and Stungun and takes whichever position the group puts him in.  He's not trying to fight with two weapons.  He just has the second weapon ready because he knows the taser has only 1 shot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2010)

*"Sounds like a solid plan. Let us move out"* confirms Ming as he takes a protective stance before the man.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking at the man with the bow Nick asks *"Did you want to take point or take up the rear?"*


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 15, 2010)

You all make it to the 'doorway' that leads into the *new kingdom*, but once you get there Rodny hears something moving ahead.









*OOC:*


 Please let me know the party order and then we'll start using combat rounds again.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 23, 2010)

Before getting to the hall. *"So since we're not here legally and we're tresspassing. I say we do what we need to do and get the hell out of here." [Before my brother shows up and has to arrest us all]* He double checks that he's loaded and steps in front of the big guy, taking point. *"Let's do this."*

Nick looks into the room to see what's ahead of him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

Ming will go in front, sword raised above his head, in a martial posture.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 24, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny will take the third position if no one argues.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nick will of course move out of the way when Ming makes his way to the front and will take secondary position ahead of Rodny.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 24, 2010)

Nick you see something vaguely humanoid maybe 30 feet in front of you.  It's rather dark so it's hard to make out much other then shadows.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nick points this "humanoid" out to Ming, although he more than likely has to point around the big man, unless he can point over his shoulder. He doesn't sat anything though.

_OOC: For some reason EN World stopped sending me email alerts to inform me when there are new posts...strange._


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 24, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> _OOC: For some reason EN World stopped sending me email alerts to inform me when there are new posts...strange._




ooc:It's doing the same thing to me.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 24, 2010)

ooc: Maybe that's what happened to our missing player.  Any got his email address?


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nick points out the "humanoid" to Rodny and then moves around Ming and proceeds quietly to the nearest available cover. If the "humanoid" makes any sort of threatening move towards him or his team Nick will Open fire on it. (OOC: Delayed action in the surprise round).
Initiative when needed.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 30, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny nods and moves to cover Nick, whether standing beside him or at some other point of cover.

[sblock]Init when needed  (1d20+1=20)[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny watches the creature closely and waits to see if it attacks or if it acts like a guard and tells us to halt.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 5, 2010)

After dispatching the creature in this hallway, the team heads down towards the far wall.  There, they find a strange bust that is glowing with magical energy.  As they attempt to remove it a humanoid creature covered in bandages shambles at the party.

Even though the creature looks impressive it doesn't take much damage before falling to the ground and turning to dust.

The team returns the bust to the townhouse, where Ms Johnson has them put it in a vault in the basement.  This vault will cut it off from the outside world and someone from Dept 7 will be by soon to take it to the main HQ for study and either secure it or destroy it.

After this all she asks if you all are up for another mission.  If so she has some new recruits who she will be sending with you.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 6, 2010)

On the ride back with Rodny, Nick hands the gun back to him and thanks him for the help. He also asks him what his "story" or background is. Something to kill the time on the ride back. If Ming is riding with them he'll ask him how he ties into all this and what his background is as well. If anyone asks about Nick's background, he won't lie and he'll tell them he was a former FBI Agent. 

When introduced to Ms. Johnson, Nick tries his best to be cordial and hide the fact that he's a little upset because he wasn't fully informed of the parameters of the mission. He knows he missed the introduction but they could've at least told him the gist of the situation.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny tells Nick he's welcome and informs him that the armory at the townhouse has a good variety of weapons and he should have no trouble getting a replacement of his own.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 6, 2010)

*"Yeah. I kind of feel naked without it. So is your name with an "I" an "I-E" or a "Y"?? Or even stranger than that like "K-N-E-E" just wondering." [and trying to make a little conversation. I mean, what the h*ll was tha back there?]* Nick tries to relax and enjoy the ride as much as he could.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 7, 2010)

"With an N-Y."  Rodny says.  "Yeah, that was different.  I've seen things before.  Things that people said was my imagination.  But that's the first time anything actually physically attacked anyone."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2010)

Ming's eyes are fixed on the road. *"Just a bunch of dust and bones."* he notes matter of factly.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 8, 2010)

*"So what's your story big guy?" *Nick asks Ming, again trying to make conversation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2010)

*Kara Acoma*

Kara having, having missed the first meeting due to prior commitments, was pleasantly surprised that they were giving her a second chance. _It must be Department 7_, she thought, _perhaps this will go better than my private investigator gig. Probably better gear and I won’t have to worry about scaring up clients._ 

She gets dressed for the job interview; black jeans tucked into black calf-length Doc Martins and a plain white T-shirt. She puts most of her long blond hair into a pony-tail, more than a few strands escaping, and applies some subtle make-up. She makes sure her gear is packed and checks the action on her Glock. She checks herself one more time in the mirror, dons her black leather jacket, and heads out the door to go to the house at 185 South Street. 








When she arrives and is ushered into the room, she looks around at the recently returned men that are gathered there. She looks from one to the other silently taking in their stances and appearances. Afterwards she says, “Hello boys. You guys look like you just returned from the operation that I missed.”


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 8, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

As Rodny walks in, he notices the young lady.  Thinking that she probably works here he doesn't think much about her being here.  When she comments about missing the mission, he looks a little closer.  *"It was a little strange, but I think we got it done."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2010)

Kara attempts, unsuccessfully, to blow a stray strand of hair off of her face.  She raises one eyebrow as if to say, _oh really, do tell_.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 8, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny seems to get excited to have a chance to tell the story.  *"You see, we were at this mu...."*  He hesitates.  *"Wait, I probably better wait till after we report to Ms. Johnson.  I'd hate to get into trouble on my first day, er, night on the job."  *

His face shows the 'I'm sorry.  I really want to tell you.' expression and he begins looking for Ms. Johnson.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nick eyes the new arrival, a smile slowly forms on his face even though he's really just reverting to his FBI training and  searching for weapons. However he gets distracted and stares at her um...how did Fergie put it? "Her lovely lady lumps..." instead, and in a very obvious manner. Nick quickly realizes what happened and attempts to recover by introducing himself *"Hi there, you must be Ms. Johnson. I'm Nick, Nick Shelby. Sorry I was late but thanks for the opportunity. However next time can we get the full specs of the mission? I don't like going in uniformed. When you're uninformed you tend to do or say things you wouldn't normally do and it just ends up being embarrasing for all parties involved." *He says it nicely, trying to have an even tone; being respectful yet firm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"So what's your story big guy?" *Nick asks Ming, again trying to make conversation.




*"My story? I'm a spoiled child who ended up having nothing facing the reality. Lucky I was trained in martial arts back in China. I learned about ancient Chinese weaponry and armours. Good thing I know that, saved us from the rusty mummy." *tells the chinese man.

Upon entering the house, and finding the attractive woman, he remains silent, as a shy giant.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

*Kara Acoma*

To Rodny’s brief attempt at an explanation and subsequent decision to wait, she only nods slightly in understanding acknowledgement.

Kara easily notices Nick’s wandering eyes. He should probably notice the bulge in her leather jacket from her Glock in the shoulder hostler, her petite frame is not able to conceal it very well. _<<OOC: Of course with Nick’s poor dice roll, maybe not. As for the lady lumps, well her endowments are more Asian than buxom blond, to each his own.>> _

As for his words, she listens for awhile with a slight smile on her expression. Then in soft contralto voice she replies, “Nick, is it? I believe you have me mistaken for someone else. I am a here to start a new job, probably the same as you, neh?”

She will give the Chinese man a cursory look, but says nothing to break the ice yet, possibly playing the shy Asian girl, who knows for sure with women.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 9, 2010)

*"Oh, in that case forget what I  just said. Well, heh, that doesn't change the fact that I'm still me...so who are you?"*Nick asks trying to recover from his awkward stare and a slightly awkward case of mistaken identity. As he waits for the answer he looks around for this "Ms. Johnson" and takes in the view of the house. Rodny had mentioned an armory...but he honestly wouldn't have thought this place would've had one from the looks of the outside of the house.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 9, 2010)

Rory sat on the bus in quiet contemplation, looking out the window and watching his home city drift off into the distance.  The sun was setting on Beantown, but Rory felt as though a new dawn was just around the corner for his new life.  Department 7, wizards, fey... the whole concept of a magical world existing in secret, yet in plain sight, and that he could perceive and eventually control this new reality... Rory's head swam with the possibilities.

He drifted in and out of sleep for most of the trip.  While he was elated at the opportunity to put the Catholic lifestyle behind him (and guilt-free at that), he couldn't help but think of the good times he had with the friends he had made there... especially Twilight.  Hopefully, Rory thought, Department 7 offered vacation pay, or shore leave, or whatever they call gettin' away to get "a fine bit o' stuff".

When Rory next awoke, he found that the bus had stopped at its destination.  Bleary-eyed, Rory hoisted his military-style duffel bag over his shoulder and disembarked from the bus.  He flagged down a cab and told the driver the address that Twilight had given him: 185 South Street.  The cabbie gave Rory a sidelong glance, mumbled something about "that place being a popular spot lately", and had Rory at the front steps of a stately townhouse in twenty minutes.

Rory climbed the front steps and rang the bell adjacent to the entry doors.

_<<OOC: Yeah, Rory looks like Stephen Dorff with red hair and green eyes.  Plus, you know, Rory is Irish, so imagine an Irish accent when he speaks.>>_


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Kara again attempts to blow that strand of hair from her face without much success and answers softly but a bit sultry, “Kara Acoma.”  Used to being ogled a little by men she works with, she tilts her head to the side slightly and gives Nick a good once over too.  She considers, _I better knock it off, he might get the wrong idea.  Likely he probably enjoys the attention._

Then in a more normal tone, “I take it you were a cop, despite your appearance, you still have that look.”


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 10, 2010)

*"Really? I should have call my old boss. He'd love to hear that. "* he says as he runs his hand on his well-trimmed beard. *"See my Dad, he was a cop. My brother, a sheriff. My other brother, a Highway Patrol Officer. But me? No. Never been a cop. I did however do a brief stint as a Special Agent for the FBI and my old boss told me that I was the only one on my team that didn't act or dress like a fed or a cop. I even got a few write ups in my file for it."** As he says this he casually walks to a wall and leans back onto it and puts his foot behind him on the wall to support himself. He wonders if it was the way he said the first thing he said to her that made her think he was a cop. After all he had never acted very coplike, well except when he was in training, but he dropped that act as soon as he got off probation.*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2010)

Kara answers Nick, “Hmmm, Fed cop then, close enough.  We can sense our own.”  She glances at Rodny with her eyes, but still talking to Nick, “Him.  Not a cop, looks like he was picked on in school.”

She looks sidewise at Ming, “The big guy, obviously some archaic weapon enthusiast, but not a cop.”


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 10, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodney ducks his head a little and then recovers, realizing that she's not picking on him.  *"Correct.  And that's part of the reason I went Goth.  The other part was the things I saw that other people just didn't want to see.  The Goth were much more willing to accept what I said I saw."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2010)

Kara gives Rodny a little smile to confirm that she wasn't picking on him, but says nothing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2010)

*"Enthusiast? I'm a master in martial combat." *replies the chinese man, obviously offended.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 11, 2010)

Rory waited a few heartbeats, then tried the doorbell again.  A few beats later, he decided he was tired of waiting.

"*All right-y then,*" Rory said aloud, and opened the entry door to the manor.  As he entered the foyer, he glanced around at the decor and whistled impressively.  He breathed in deeply and, to the empty room, said "*Smells like a library in here.*"

As he continued deeper inside the manor, Rory thought he could hear voices, one of which sounded female.  Well now, he thought, maybe that's me new boss...  better make a good first impression.

Rory turned the corner into a parlor where a small gathering was taking place.  He dropped his duffel bag purposefully with a loud *thump*.

"*Beggin' yer pardon*," he said to the group, "*but I ain't had a bite in hours and I'm sober.*"

Rory crossed the room and, plopping down in an easy chair, added,  "*Now, what's a feller to do about it?*"


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 11, 2010)

*"Well Rodny, I was a jock in highschool and I still got picked on so I know how you feel there. As far as what you've seen, I can tell you the FBI believes even less. If you don't believe me google my name plus the words FBI massacre and you'll see what I mean."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Enthusiast? I'm a master in martial combat." *replies the chinese man, obviously offended.




Kara looks at him with her left eyebrow raised questioningly as if to say, _care to explain?  _However, she remains silent while studying him with more scrutiny, until interrupted by the newcomer’s arrival.

As the bedraggled half-elf comes in and sits down she watches him with an expression of amusement, as he plops down in the chair.  But again she remains quiet, not feeling the need to answer his question.  She studies him as well, clearly curious.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 11, 2010)

Rory catches the buxom blonde's pondering gaze.  Standing up, he opens his arms wide and says, "*You like what ya see, darlin'?*"

With a wink, he adds, "*I can show you the rest later, after I get me some grub.*"


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 11, 2010)

Rodny eyes the jock with some skepticism.  *"Are you telling me you suffered the wedgies, pants-ings, and toilet-hair?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Rory catches the buxom blonde's pondering gaze. Standing up, he opens his arms wide and says, "*You like what ya see, darlin'?*"
> 
> With a wink, he adds, "*I can show you the rest later, after I get me some grub.*"




_<<OOC: If Kara appears to be buxom, maybe she’s wearing her push-up bra today; it is called a ‘Miracle Bra’ after all.  >>_

Kara considers the half-elf’s proposal, and unconsciously attempts to blow that strand of hair from her face again, with little success. She was just looking at his face mostly, trying to get a read on the man, but now she actually gives him a similar once over, up and down, like she gave Nick.

Afterwards she replies, “You are cute, but a little scrawny for my tastes.” Her tone is such that she is not trying to offend, but merely stating facts. She concludes her reply politely, “Thanks for the offer, but I have seen enough for now.”
_<< OOC: She’s having trouble making an assessment on Rory without any idea of how he’s dressed. I assume he looks bedraggled having spent so much time napping a the bus ride.>> _

Kara’s attention shifts to the discussion between Nick and Rodny, clearly an empathetic expression on her face, content to wait until Ms. Johnson makes her appearance.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 12, 2010)

*"Wedgies no. Pantsing, only when I was lifting weights. Toilet hair only once, I shaved my head so they couldn't do it again and I beat the crap out of two of the three that did it. I was also endlessly teased and when I teased them back I got kicked off the football team. Oh and the towel whipping except they would use wet towels and they'd follow me into the bathroom and pour water on the toilet paper or steal my clothes when I was showering. And a few other memories that I have since repressed. But that was another life."* Nick looks ver at the new guy who walks in and when he starts asking for food and drinks and oggling Kara he decides that he's not a threat. OOC: Lovely lady lumps refers to the curves a woman has that a man doesn't it doesn't mean she has a big rack, just curves.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 12, 2010)

Rory shrugs. "*S'ok, luv. You'll come around.*"

Rory paused briefly, then added as an afterthought, "*By the by, you wouldn't be the boss lady, would ya?** 'Cause if y'are, you're a terrible hostess.*"

_<<OOC: Rory is casually dressed in a well-worn brown leather jacket with a black muscle shirt underneath. Around his neck, he wears a roughly fist-sized celtic cross rosary that appears to be made of semi-precious metals and stones - onyx, gold and silver. He has on a pair of faded jeans and brown Doc Martens. His red hair is bedraggled and he is wearing a few days' worth of neatened scruff.>>_


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hearing Rory's question Nick answers without turning towards him *"Nope. She's just another recruit like us, for lack of a better word. I made the same mistake. That's Kara...uh...uh..."* Nick then turns toward Kara and continues *"I'm sorry. I forgot your last name already."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2010)

*Kara Acoma*

Kara replies to Nick in that still soft contralto voice, “Acoma.” She turns back to the half-elf, and asks, “And you boy-o?” Giving him a questioning look, her left eye brow slightly raised. 

After the answer she’ll continue, “The young man here in the tie and leather jacket is Rodny…” She gives Rodny the questioning raised eyebrow that asks, _what’s your last name_.

After Rodny answers she’ll turn back to the big Chinese man and with a little playfulness in her tone, “_Master_?” Her questioning look likewise asks him the same question as everyone else.

Kara, is also getting impatient waiting for Ms. Johnson, but outwardly there is no sign.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

"*The name's Rory Shanahan, luv.*" Rory makes a dramatic flourish, then quickly grabs Kara's hands and lightly kisses it.  "*A true pleasure it is to meet ya.*"

Rory then turns to man in the tie.  "*Rodny, is it?  Ye remind me of the Rodney from Stargate: Atlantis.  That show was brilliant.*"

"*And these two must be Kwai Chang and Peter Caine,*" Rory concluded. Gesturing to Nick, Rory added, "*Anyone with as many childhood issues as this feller must be a cop.  Or a serial killer.*"


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 13, 2010)

*"Well I'm neither. But let's see you waltz in here and have an opinion about everyone and expect to waited on hand and foot so you must be...Rocker McDiva-son..." *Nick says as he turns towards the wall and looks at any pictures or things of interest.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

"I'm Rodny Steinwick." He replies to Kara.  [She cares what my last name is.  Could there be a chan....  Oh, she's just being polite.]  Rodny smiles a little.  A smile that means nothing more than 'I see your politeness and am being polite back'.

At Rory's statement, Rodny smiles and accepts it as a compliment.  Then he thinks, [I hope I'm not coming off as conceited as the Rodny on that show.]


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ms Johnson walks into the room.

Ahh I see you all have gotten to know each other a bit.  Good, good.  Please have a seat and we will all get to business.

One everyone has found a set she continues.

First off, I'd like to congratulate the one who went to the museum on a job well done.  You were able to recover a fairly dangerous artifact and were able to do it with little disruption to the museum itself, and everyone else involved believes it was a freak animal attack, rather then suspecting something else.

I have another mission for you all, one that required a few more people to be involved.

We have been getting reports of a band of orc bikers terrorizing a few small towns in the southwest part of the state.  The local authorities have tried to stop them but aren't quite up to the task.  So we're sending you all out to deal with them.

Please understand, these are not people like you and I.  They are orc's and as such will show you no mercy and will accept none.  They live by a different code of conduct then you and I do.  They only understand brute force.

Do not try to reason with them or convince them to go away, the only way they will even listen to you is if they are tied up and have a gun in their face.

Are there any questions?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

*"Hah! I kind of like those guys" *says Ming, smiling.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

Rory blinked.  Ms. Johnson was quite attractive in her no-nonsense business attire, and while the thoughts of ravaging her ran through his head, Rory couldn't help but be irritated by her sudden request and even more irritated by her no-nonsense demeanor.

"*Y'know, forgive a man for bein' narky, but ye sound a bit off yer nut.  I came here lookin' to study wizardry.  Yer tellin' me I'm on the A-Team now?  That's a hell of a steever!*"

[sblock=OOC]I'm using Everyday English and Slang in Ireland as source material for Rory's slang.  Narky means 'cranky'; steever means 'kick in the backside'. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

Ming raises an eyebrow.* "Take it or leave it pretty face. If you are not up to the challenge, I think we can all understand why." *says the chinese armored man, with a short laugh.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 13, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> *I came here lookin' to study wizardr*




That's more then fair.  But one of the reasons behind offering such instruction is so you can use what you learn to aid the people around you.

If you wish for nothing more then simple instruction and training we can arrange that to happen.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

Rory snorted a laugh at Ming's statement.  The abnormally large Chinaman had complimented, then insulted him, in the same breath.  "*Aren't you a treat, y'old codger?*"

Rory directed his attention to Ms. Johnson.  "*Look, I'm just flah'd out from the bus trip.  Whatever the job is, I'll take it... do we have to go right now?  Can we hit a Mickey's or something on the way?*"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kara Acoma*

Kara listens patiently to Ms. Johnson’s brief rundown on the next operation. While Rory gives her a hard time, she pulls out her Glock, pops the clip, clears the chamber and checks the action. She puts the spare round back in the chamber, let’s the slide return back home, and holsters it again. She again, unsuccessfully attempts to blow that strand of hair from her face and replies, gesturing to include Nick, “We can handle firearms.”

Indicating Ming with a nod of her head, she continues, “He has melee prowess covered.” The gesturing with her hand again to draw everyone’s attention to Rory and Rodny, she asks them politely, “What skills you bringing to the party? Charms work on orcs?” She turns back to Ms. Johnson and asks, “Some equipment for them? Should we discuss a plan before charging off?”

Kara, feeling that she has spoken more than she intended, rests her hand back in her lap.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2010)

*"He's a brainy, and has a gun, I say he's covered.*" Ming points out gesturing towards Rodny.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 14, 2010)

*double post*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 14, 2010)

Rory went quiet.  Ming had posed an excellent question.

Rory considered what skills he had to offer the group.  Skills.  As if it didn't matter who he was so long as he could point a gun or swing a stick.  As if he may not be welcome on the team unless he was able to shoot or bash someone in the face.  He did study the darker side of Chemistry in college, and he knew a thing or two about the arcane arts and religion.  He knew his way around the library, too, and was able to make sense out of most written languages, and...

Feck me, Rory thought, I do sound like a bloody wanker.

"*Yeah, just point me somewhere I can tool up, and I'll be Connor Mac-feckin'-Manus,*" Rory quipped, "*I might look pretty, but I'm no stranger to streetfightin'.  I grew up in South Boston.*"

[sblock=OOC]Connor MacManus is one of the lead characters in an indy movie called The Boondock Saints, from which I also drew some inspiration for my character.  If you've never seen it, shame on you - go rent or download it NOW.  It is one of my all-time favourites, and it will be yours, too...  or you're a bloody wanker. [/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 14, 2010)

Rodny thinks a moment before responding.  *"As Ming said, I do have a weapon and can use it.  I'm not the best shot, but I can provide some cover or backup fire power when needed.  As far as the 'brainy' side goes, that means I'm good at searching/researching the clues and leads we get.  I'm also a walking repair shop.  If your weapon or equipment breaks while we're on a mission, I can usually have it working again in a few minutes to an hour or so.  That includes your weapons."* 

He pauses a moment before shyly adding, *"I also have some skill at getting around security systems and disabling traps and bombs."*


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 14, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> *do we have to go right now?  Can we hit a Mickey's or something on the way?*"




You won't need to leave until tomorrow morning at the earliest.  The orc biker gang isn't expected to be seen in town until later this week.  (It's currently sometime after noon on Tuesday, the museum job was done on Monday night.)

In the mean time everyone has a chance to settle in, find a room here if they wish to stay, check out the armory and get any gear they may want and get to know your fellow team members better.

Simply let me know via cell phone when you leave so we can contact the local authorities and give them some sort of cover story.

Unless anyone has any other questions, I have other issues I must deal with.

[ooc: If no one does she leaves the house and lets you all get to what ever you wished to do next.

If anyone has any gear or equipment they wish to have, let me know and I'll tell you if the armory has it or not.    

Also those who were involved in the museum raid, all get 500xp each.[/ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara nods at Rodny’s explanation, content with what she hears and offers a friendly suggestion, “Instead of that hand-cannon there, perhaps a weapon that is more simple to use would be better.”  She gestures at Ming’s crossbow before continuing, “If not a more accurate firearm could help.” 

She turns to Rory with a wry smile and asks, “You mentioned wizardry, not referring to your skills at convincing young girls to drop their panties were you?”

Realizing that she is no longer a lone investigator and is going to be a part of a team, she decides to stop being so quiet and keep talking, “I used to be an investigator and I also can treat wounds.  Let us check out this armory.  I like my Glock, but if these orcs are tough and numerous, perhaps a FN P90 or H&K G11 would better.  Also need to check what kinds of ammunition are available, we might need armor piercing.”
 _<<OOC: Is Ming still wounded?  If so, is it visible?>>_

Before Ms. Johnson leaves she will ask, “Is there any intelligence on this gang you can offer?  What about rules of engangement?”


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nick will thank Ms. Johnson politely and then turns to Rodny saying *"I agree with Kara. That hand cannon you gave me is almost too much gun for me. I'd try a nice Glock 17 or 23."* He then turns to Ms. Johnson *"Do you have a range on site or nearby that we could use?"* After her response he turns to Kara *"You want to grab a few guns, go to the range and put some lead down range? Rodny, you can come too if you're interested."* Nick then stops and turns back to Ms. Johnson *"Uh...what exactly is an orc gang?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara turns to Nick and nods in agreement, “Shouldn’t take any weapon into combat without personally firing it first.  If there isn’t a range here, we can probably use the range at Billy’s Rod & Gun Club out at the edge of town, just off of Highway 15.  It’s an indoor range so we have to use regular ammunition, no armor piercing.  A lot of private investigators and security consultants go there.”
_<< OOC: Yeah, I made Billy's up, but an ex-cop and private investigator would know where the local range is.>>_​


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Rodny looks at his weapon with a little fondness.  A fondness that's less than 24 hours old, but there none the less. * "This weapon might be heavier that some, but don't these larger bullets do more damage?  And didn't Ms. Johnson say that Orcs are tougher than humans?"*


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 15, 2010)

There's not much more intel to give you I'm afraid.  The gang calls themselves the Waaagh!  They pray on small towns in the southwest of here.  The local authorities simply can't do much to stop them because they think they're dealing with normal people, not orc's.

They make a circuit of the towns taking supplies and the like then go live out in the woods for a few weeks at a time.  It's expected they'll hit the town of Westcot sometime towards the end of the week, but it's hard to say exactly when they will.

The rules of engagement are simple.  Engage and destroy them by what ever means you wish.  These are not humans with civil rights we have to worry about, they are orc's and will not respond to reason or logic.  The only thing they understand is violence and the only way to stop them is to kill them.

Orc's are creatures from beyond the Shadow, they do not belong in this world, but have somehow entered it anyway.  If we could simply return them we would... But no one has found a way yet to do that.

So instead we do what we can, which typical means hunting them down and destroying them.  As I said before they live by their own laws, which can be boiled down to might makes right.  If they can take something they believe that means it's rightfully theirs.

There is a small range in the basement just off the armory.  It's not very long so it's only really suitable to handguns and the like.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 15, 2010)

Kara Acoma said:
			
		

> She turns  to Rory with a wry smile and asks, “You  mentioned wizardry, not referring to your skills at convincing young  girls to drop their panties were you?”



Rory beamed. "*Well, y'know what they say about magicians and their secrets...*"

To accentuate the point, Rory pointed to Kara and uttered a few syllables under his breath.  Rory then slowly moved his hand in front of his own face, right to left.  Kara's troublesome strand of hair slid away from her face as if moved by some invisible force.

"*... But I'll let ya peek behind me curtain,*" Rory finished with an equally wry smile.


			
				Ms. Johnson said:
			
		

> The rules of engagement are simple.   Engage and destroy them by what ever means you wish.



Rory had never killed anyone before.  A scrap in the streets was one thing, but killing people in cold blood... Ms. Johnson stated that these people weren't people at all, but monsters from the Shadow realm.  Rory couldn't immediately wrap his head around the concept.  A small part of his Catholic upbringing kept nagging him in the back of his mind - "Thou shalt not kill."

"*Beggin' yer pardon, Ms. Johnson,*" Rory said slowly, fatigue clearly setting in, "*But I do believe I missed the orientation.  What's a man to do to get the skinny on you lot?*"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*



Rory said:


> "*... But I'll let ya peek behind me curtain,*"




Kara is nonplussed by the display as she was not really conscious of the strand anyway. She replies, “I supposed I could peek behind your _wee_ curtain, but maybe…” She finishes the comment with a smile and holds out her hand with thumb and forefinger measuring out 1/2 inch for Rory to see. She turns to Ms. Johnson much more serious, abruptly cutting off the banter from continuing on into the gutter.



Ms. Johnson said:


> The rules of engagement are simple. Engage and destroy them by what ever means you wish. The only thing they understand is violence and the only way to stop them is to kill them.




Kara nods her head gravely, “I have no problem with that, a Shadow creature killed my father. Better to geek the orcs before they harm any innocents.” She picks up a Department 7 Employee Handbook from the end table next to her and lightly tosses it to Rory for him to answer his questions. _<<OOC: Took the liberty, so VanorDM doesn’t have to re-write what was said at the beginning of the thread.>>_




Rodny said:


> *"This weapon might be heavier that some, but don't these larger bullets do more damage? And didn't Ms. Johnson say that Orcs are tougher than humans?"*




_<<OOC: Can you please use the lighter blue as above? I have a little problem with colors (eye issue) and the darker blue and the red(when *Bold*) are hard to read on the black background. I can’t even read Felix1459’s signature. Thanks>>_


Kara turns to Rodny, easing the undercurrents of grief from her demeanor and replies in a more friendly tone, “As Nick can probably attest, you first need to hit your target before worrying about stopping power. But from my buddies in SWAT, there are better weapons available. Perhaps there will be some in the armory.”

She continues, “The FN Five-seven pistol has the same stopping power as your gun, but is lighter and more accurate. Likewise with a FN P90 submachinegun, but then you also have auto-fire options. If we need more range then we can bump you up to, let’s say, a Steyr AUG assault rifle. However, if you prefer, a shotgun can give you a better chance of hitting as well, say a Benelli M1 Super 90. Personally I am curious if we will need a sniper rifle as well, like the H&K PSG1.” 

She continues on a little self-consciously figuring this would be more up Nick’s alley, but she did learn about weapons from her father and her associates, “Ammunition types can also be useful for increasing accuracy or stopping power. We should check stocks of AET, AP, Cold-loaded, and Tracer rounds. Hmmm, what about silencers if we need to stay less conspicuous?”
_<< OOC: This is my request on weapon and equipment availability. Silenced weapon requests can be separate, if there are going to be available.>>_​


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

Rory's grin slides off his face at Kara's putdown, but nods in thanks when she tosses him a Handbook(TM).

Rory pipes in quickly, "*The P90?  Swank.  That's the gun that the guys on Atlantis use, Rodny!*"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara gives Rory another smile, showing she was really just busting on him, and adds further, “Yeah, not fooling around when it comes to firepower.”


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 16, 2010)

*"Well thanks for the info there."* Nick says to Ms. Johnson after she gives her statement about the Orc's.

He then turns to Kara *"Looks like we have something in common seeing as one of those shadow creatures killed my whole team...including my girlfriend."* He then grabs one of these handbooks (if they in fact exist, since he also missed the intro).

*"I'va always wanted one of those FN Five-SeveN pistols but I could never afford one. After all, they can easily pierce armor and can carry twenty where others carry ten. In fact I think I'll take one if they have them here. But I'd suggest carrying something of a more common caliber as well after all, what good is a gun if you don't have any ammo for it."*

<<<OOC: Weapons request, AMT Backup (9mm) pg. 12 WL, FN Five-seveN (5.7mm) pg. 25 WL, Glock 17 (9mm) pg. 26 WL and the Mossberg Model 590 (12 Gauge) pg. 151 WL. WL=Weapons Locker and an undercover vest.>>>


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*



Felix1459 said:


> *"I'va always wanted one of those FN Five-SeveN pistols but I could never afford one. After all, they can easily pierce armor and can carry twenty where others carry ten. In fact I think I'll take one if they have them here. But I'd suggest carrying something of a more common caliber as well after all, what good is a gun if you don't have any ammo for it."*




Kara agrees with Nick, "Yeah Five-SeveN is expensive. If we stick with similar caliber weapons for everyone, that could make it easier to share ammunition in the field. How many orcs can there be, 10-15? If it’s more than that, we need a bigger crew than just the five of us. Personally, I am not big and strong enough to carry too many weapons.” She gestures up and down her body, indicates her petite 5’5” frame.

Kara thinks for a second and then considers something, “Before we get too carried away talking about guns, as much as I like them, perhaps we should determine a rough strategy for how to handle this operation. Then look for the proper tools. What do you guys think?”

With that thought in mind she asks another question of Ms. Johnson, “Wescot is next on their circuit, right? What kind of tactics are they using? You mentioned something about bikes, how are we for vehicles in the motor pool? We hit these guys while they are riding motorcycles and some of them are going to scatter. We probably are going to need to ATV’s to hunt them down in the woods."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

Rory's wry grin returns when he sees Kara smiling at him.  "*If ye ask me, we need to do a sneak 'n peek to find out where their little clubhouse is, and how many gacks we're dealin' with.*"

Rory then slams his fist into his open palm. "*Then we just take some feckin' C4 and bring down the whole feckin' roof on 'em!*"  Rory makes an explosion sound and quickly spreads his hands out and away from himself.

Rory had watched a lot of television, but he did not have the military background or Shadow knowledge that the others seemed to share.  A handgun was a handgun, and a machine gun was just something he never thought he'd see in person.  He didn't want to be left out of the mission, but he really wasn't sure how willing he was to risk his life in a face-to-face confrontation with killers, and monstrous killers at that.  The whole thing seemed surreal to him. _

Maybe I *am* feckin' dreaming...  Best to just play along and hope for the best_, Rory concluded.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2010)

*"So much talking 'bout guns gets me bored. I should practive instead of standing here like furniture. I'll be in the practice area..."* states Ming, and walks heavily to the training room.


OOC: Is there any chance of Ming training to get some sort of bonus? Since everyone else is getting big guns and he will not.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"So much talking 'bout guns gets me bored. I should practive instead of standing here like furniture. I'll be in the practice area..."* states Ming, and walks heavily to the training room.




Before he walks off, Kara repeats, “Like I said earlier, we should postpone our discussion of guns and instead determine a rough strategy for how to handle this operation. Then look for the proper tools.  Do you have anything to contribute before you walk away?”


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 16, 2010)

“Wescot  is next on their circuit, right?"

Yes, or at least it should be based on  the patten we've seen so far.  Orc's are typically somewhat chaotic by nature, so there's no way of knowing for sure when or where they'll strike next however.

What they'll do is ride into town on bikes, maybe some with sidecars.  They'll shoot up the town, but don't attack people unless they are seen as threat.

Don't mistake this for mercy, it's because if you're not a threat, you're not worth the time to stomp.  Make a hostile move, or act like you might actually put up a fight and they'll tear you apart.

In the garage are a Truck that you could fit some dirt bikes or a ATV in the bed.  There's also a sports car and 2 motorcycles, but those are street bikes.  If you wish, I can have some dirt bikes or ATV's delivered to Wescot for you.

[ooc: The weapons you listed are in the armory and in enough numbers for everyone to have one each if you wish.[/ooc]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2010)

*"Just a strategic tip, if you take their heads off, they die."* replied Ming without turning, as he wlaks away.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Kara turns to Rodny, easing the undercurrents of grief from her demeanor and replies in a more friendly tone, “As Nick can probably attest, you first need to hit your target before worrying about stopping power. But from my buddies in SWAT, there are better weapons available. Perhaps there will be some in the armory.”
> 
> She continues, “The FN Five-seven pistol has the same stopping power as your gun, but is lighter and more accurate. Likewise with a FN P90 submachinegun, but then you also have auto-fire options. If we need more range then we can bump you up to, let’s say, a Steyr AUG assault rifle. However, if you prefer, a shotgun can give you a better chance of hitting as well, say a Benelli M1 Super 90. Personally I am curious if we will need a sniper rifle as well, like the H&K PSG1.”
> 
> </blockquote>




Rodny looks dejected for a moment but then seems to come out of it as he decides that she obviously knows more about weapons than he does.  He looks her in the face and decides that he should take advantage of her knowledge.  *"OK, when we get back to the armory, you pick out a weapon for me.  Two of them actually, the same, if they're lighter than this one.  On the last mission, we came up short a weapon so I want a spare to loan out if need be.  And at least a hundred round of ammo.  If we end up out in the field for a while and/or in multiple fire-fights, I don't want to run out."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara looks at Rodny and Nick, “Your pal there, is confused on strategy versus tactics I think, but he is also a man of few words. Shall we continue our discussion.”

“I was figuring one submachine gun or assault rifle and one pistol each.  The FN pistol and SMG use the same 5.7mm ammunition and both can be outfitted with suppressors and laser sights.  That will keep all of us on standard ammunition and be versatile on our mission plan.  Do you guys agree?” 

Based on the discussions she assumes that everyone will likely go along with this until the group actually confirms the gear in the armory.  Kara will continue on, “Now for a plan, why don’t head to Wescot tomorrow and get the lay of the land, using the truck and the sports car?  We can have 2 dirt bikes and 2 ATVs delivered for the actual operation.  I assume the truck is a 4x4 pickup, yes?

She gives Rory a smile but says, "I disagree on the C4 idea, as much fun as it sounds.  It is probably easier to clean up bodies, but destroyed buildings are a little harder.  This operation might need to be a little more surgical.”

She looks at Rodny, Rory, and Nick, waiting for further discussion on the operational planning.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 17, 2010)

*"I'll bow to your expertise.  Teach me and I'll do my best not to get myself or others killed." *Says Rodny.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 17, 2010)

Rory flashed a smile at Rodny and whispered loudly, "*Doesn't she remind you of Coloner Carter?*"

Gesturing to Nick, Rory added "*And I guess that make you John feckin' Sheppard... and Kwai Chang is actually our Ronan...*"

Rory paused, then laughed.  "*Well now, I guess that makes ME Tayla... on account of I'm so sensitive and personable.  And pretty.*"

In a bizarre and comforting way, comparing the new bunch of strangers to TV characters helped Rory make the situation more 'real' to him.  The Stargate: Atlantis team dealt with similar situations every week on Syfy... is what he was being asked to do that much different?

"*Which reminds me, Kara... maybe we should be bringin' the pain with some up close and personal weapons, too... ye'll be damn sure the Orks'll be carryin' chains and such along with their heaters.*"


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 18, 2010)

Turning to Kara *"I agree that we should all carry the same type so as to be able to provide each other with additional rounds as needed. But, this might shock you, I don't completely disagree with Rory. If we can figure out where they'll stay when they get to town, we can make sure it's clear and blow them all to kingdom come. We should stay on the silent side though too. So I say suppressors all around. As for the explosion we can make it look natural."* Nick then looks over to Rory *"As for you...I have no clue who Shepard is or what the h*ll you're talking about."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara gives Rodny a smile to brighten his spirits and replies, “Not to worry kid, I am sure Nick can help you.”

She turns back to Rory witha wry smile, “Do I look like someone that watches science fiction shows? Anyway, go ahead and get personal weapons if you want, I already have a knife and a taser. I don’t plan on letting any orc get that close to me though. I will leave that to the big Chinese guy.”

She continues back on the discussion of planning, “Most likely our first encounter with these bikers will be an ambush as they come into town. Protecting Wescot must be our top priority. Rodny, perhaps surveillance equipment is your area of expertise, yes? Shock and awe might be a better approach at that point. Then we can give chase and hunt down any that escape, hopefully finding their hide-out in the process. I suppose we can go in stealthy and blow ‘em up. How’s that for a rough plan?”
<<OOC: Who knew Amanda Tapping was a brit? Surprised me.>>​


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking to Rodny *"I can show you the ropes with how to use those weapons. We'll go down to the range and put a few hundred rounds through them. That'll build your confidence in them and then we will field strip and clean them. Sound good?"* 

He then turns back to Kara. *"If we can figure out where they'd hole up we could shock and awe them, send them running and hunt them down as they retreat. When they make it to their hideout and think they're safe...we bring the whole thing down on them...but that's IF we find their hideout beforehand. I think we should go scouting in a few groups and keep in communication over comm units, if they're available. Kara you seem to know a lot about weapons and tactics so I say you be with group one and I'll be group two for scouting purposes...we can divvy up the rest and come up with a believable cover story. So who wants to go with who?"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 18, 2010)

"*Well, truth be told,*" Rory said in a conspiratorial voice, "*I'd likely follow Kara's arse anywhere.  But Nick, me boy, we needs to make some face time. You'll find out soon enough I'm not some jibber who'd do a flit once it's time to Millie up.*"[sblock]*Jibber *: person afraid to try new things
*Do a Flit* (or Bunk)(v): sneak off, usually to avoid paying a bill, the rent,  etc.
*Millie up!* (phr): a fight going to start

... and my apologies to the Irish if I'm using the slang all wrong.[/sblock]@ *VanorDM*: I'd like to add a Battleaxe to Rory's arsenal.  I know, right?  I'll try and work it into a post.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

*"I'll take whatever help I can get from any of you.  But, you know, you're right about gadgets.  I wonder if they have any kind of trackers we could attach to or shoot into one or more of the orcs?"*  Rodny gets onto the computer inventories and tries to find something that will work.  computer use  (1d20+10=21)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara nods her head, “All right then, we have a rough idea to go forward.  We take two vehicles to Wescot tomorrow for some inconspicuous reconnaissance and get the lay of the land.  Once the ATVs and dirt bikes arrive we can range further out from town.”

She pauses with her slightly bowed to let her mind work some more, the pesky strand has found its way back over face again.  After a moment her returns to looking again at the gentlemen and unconsciously blows again at that strand of hair with no success, it apparently has a mind of its own.  She continues, “I have a modification to your separate team idea, Nick.  I think we let Rodny and Rory do their things gathering information and what not from in and around the town of Wescot.  Then the big Chinese guy, you and I stay with the truck and patrol around to respond if the orcs show up sooner.  After we are there for a day, then we can update our plan.  What do you think?”


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nick turns to Rory with a raised eyebrow *"Again I have no idea what you're saying. If you're going to speak English then speak English because I'm not understanding you."* Nick takes a look around the room and raises his hands towards the rest of the people in the room and continues *"Or am I the only one that just doesn't get it?"* He then turns to Kara *"I see where you're going with that idea but I think we, as in you and me, would probably draw less attention in a small town than these other guys..."* turning back to the rest *"No offense."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara responds to Nick with a sly smile, “None taken,” fully aware that she wasn’t talking to him.  

She continues on, “Actually, some might find his antics and quirkiness charming while trying to gather information talking to the right people,” indicating to Rory.

“Now Rodny actually could be nondescript and poke around without drawing to much attention if he’s dressed the part.  At least no one would call the cops if he doesn’t act like a stalker, but he would be right at home in the library and internet cafes I would think.  Rodny, do you have some ideas that you can share concerning your part of the reconnaissance segment of the operation while in Wescot?”

“I do have some skill at investigating and gathering information as well.  But I was thinking that if we are cruising around in the truck, we wouldn’t attract any suspicion from the local LEOs for loitering.  I think patrolling around to keep watch for the bikers; we are going to be armed and dangerous.  Now that I think about it, a black Suburban with tinted windows would be ideal for our patrol.  It would just scream fed, and no one would bother us in the slightest.”  

“Or am I missing your meaning, Nick?”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Ming hacks the practice dummies with his broad sword, practicing his moves. A faint and repeated "thuck!" can be hear in the hall.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2010)

Rory screwed up his face as if he had tasted something sour. "*I hate to burst your bubble, Nicky m'boy... but if you're a stranger in a small town, you're always gonna catch attention, and usually the bad kind.*"

"*That said, I used to be in a band.  Primal.  Ye heard of 'em?*" Rory paused for effect, then continued, "*Well, at any rate, I could hit the local pubs and see what's what under cover of settin' up a gig for the band.  And hell...*" Rory added with a laugh, "*Maybe I'll even call 'em over once the dust settles and I can treat ya to me golden voice.*"

In response to Kara, Rory looks directly at Nick and says in a chastising tone, "*People who know how to have fun find me downright priceless.*"


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> “Now Rodny actually could be nondescript and poke around without drawing to much attention if he’s dressed the part.  At least no one would call the cops if he doesn’t act like a stalker, but he would be right at home in the library and internet cafes I would think.  Rodny, do you have some ideas that you can share concerning your part of the reconnaissance segment of the operation while in Wescot?”




Rodny stares at the screen for a moment before saying, *"Well, I have no formal training in investigation, but I do have some skill at searching and researching.  So the 'library and internet cafe nerd' would be no problem to pull off.  The thing I would need to make it work would be a reason for researching in their town and for the questions I might ask.  The only ones I can think of right now are either researching local stories for some novelist or researching for 'interesting shooting locations' for a director who's making a movie.  Of course, there might be a problem if the locals don't want the notoriety."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 20, 2010)

*"No. You understood what I was saying but you're right. If Rory goes in and hits the local pubs it will draw attention away from Rodny. Because they'll be preoccupied by the "star" in their midst. Also, toss Mings weapons here in a backpack and throw some camping gear on his back and a camera aroun his neck and no one will wonder what he's doin there. And then you and I can pull off the Fed angle and maybe even get some local LEO support. Granted of course they don't make too many phonecalls to verify our credentials."*

Nick then turns to Rory *"Yeah I've heard of Primal. My favorites are your B side tracks off your 1st EP "Stick it where the sun shines less," "Who needs a permit with a six pack like mine?," and the ever popular "Who needs long titles when you have the minerals to get things done in one sitting?"* 

[sblock=OCC: ]Took the liberty of naming some of your "hit" songs. Hope you don't mind. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara continues conversationally with Nick, “Ahh, his name is Ming, then.  If you can convince him to put his armor and sword away, all the more power to you.  He appears to misunderstand what I say whenever I talk to him."

"But he might not need to play the tourist at all, given his size that might be a hard stretch.  Give him some fed issue shades and stick him in the tinted windowed Suburban and he will be right where we need him when the drek hits the fan.  Do you know if he can drive?  Maybe he's a driving master as well.”

With that she get’s up to walk towards the armory, intentionally letting the ogling males get a good look at her derrière to wonder if those are panty lines or not that they can see.  She may not have the rack, but its tight back there.  Over her shoulder she says, “Let’s check the armory.  And then I will call Ms. Johnson about getting that Suburban and let her know our plans.”
_<<OOC:  I LOL’d at those songs titles. Nice touch.>>_

_<<OOC: I also put my Character Sheet in the Plots and Places thread, with my updates on requisitioned gear if you want to take a look and do the same.>>_​


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

"*My, but you're a surly one,*" Rory smiled outwardly but a flash of anger could be seen in his eyes, "*And I don't mind ye bustin' me own balls, but ya best not be talkin' smack about me band.   They're good people... and so are you, for now.  I'm just twistin' hay here.*"

Rory slowly got up out of the easy chair and said, "*Great!  Let's all go to the erection section and get us a piece.*"
[sblock=ooc]Twistin' hay: means you're starting trouble, usually in a playful way
erection section: slow set at a disco - I took liberty here and implied that going to a room full of weapons equates to "getting some action" for this bunch.

And Felix: Nice touch.  We're gonna be BEST friends. [/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

*[Hmmm. Hate to see her go...but love to watch her leave]* Nick thought to himself. 

He then stands to go to the armory and says to Rory *"Oh and personally I thought the band improved tenfold when you took over lead vocals. One h*ll of a story."* 

Then turning to Rodny *"So let's go test out the Five-seveN's and those P90's shall we?"* As he gestures and begins walking towards the armory.

<<<OOC: By the way I think you mistook what I meant. Nick wasn't busting you or your bands balls. He was simply stating his favorite songs they'd done. Since of course I didn't have "Primals" discography...I had to make up some titles. Since Nick's a quirky guy I "picked" quirky song titles to infer they were quirky songs which he was saying he preferred to another hit that might've been heard on the radio. Like I said: I just took the liberty of naming them. No offense was intended towards Rory or the Primals.>>>


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Rory blinked his eyes a couple of times, then popped his eyes open in sudden realization. "*Oh, wow, that's right!  You're bang on, Nicky.  I forgot that Primal had some lighter stuff before we kicked out that gee-bag Donovan.  Well then... looks like I owe you a pint.  Clearly I'm all arseways from lack of decent sleep.*"
[sblock=OOC]_That's true, I never did mention much about the band in my backstory.  I envisioned them as a Celtic Rock/Punk band with some darker overtones, as if The Tea Party had written their songs... and they were Irish.  That's MY fault.  But yeah, no reason they couldn't have had lighter stuff before they got mainstream... which they didn't, really.  And now they're short a lead singer again._[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Rodny makes note of what he found(or didn't find) in the armory's inventory and runs to join Nick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara will head to the armory and select the gear that she decided to use.  She also looked for some SWAT style fatigues, a light undercover shirt, and mesh vest to help effectively carry the extra gear.  If these items are not available in her size, then she will add this to the list of items she needs to ask Ms. Johnson about.

She asks Nick, “You will have to show me how to field strip this P90, as I am actually not as familiar with that aspect of sub machineguns.  I can figure out the Five-seveN and the PSG-1 okay.”

She will look around for C4/Semtex, det cord, demolitions kit, electro-optic binoculars, NVGs, spike strips, a Medical Kit, flash bangs, flash goggles, GPS receivers, and some additional voice activated 2-way tactical comms sets.  
_<<OOC: I would think all of this gear would be available as it is straight out of the core book.>>_

She asks the guys, “Does anyone have any demolitions skill?  I don’t.  That might a useful if you plan on using the C4.”

Kara places that call to Ms. Johnson to inquire about a Fed styled Suburban (with the flashing lights in the grill and laptop communications hookup as well would be nice) and fake credentials.  She will ask to arrange the delivery of the 2 dirt bikes and ATVs to Wescot.  She will also inform her of their plan to head out tomorrow to begin reconnaissance work.  Afterwards she will join the others in the firing range to get acquainted with her new firearms.
_<<OOC: I think we are ready to advance to the next scene after the final confirmation on our requisitions. >>_​BTW, Kara does not intend to stay the night in this frat house, she has her own appartment.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

*"No problem Rory. Perhaps after this mission we'll have a chance to share those pints and we'll all be able to hear you sing."* Nick continues to walk towards the armory.

Nick walks over to where the Five-seveNs are and loads two clips full and a supressor. He goes to the range lane and fires off a clip sans supressor then reloads, applies the supressor and fires off the rest. He takes his time when shooting     . Making a pattern in the chest and head. He then grabs a few more clips, brings the target within five feet and practices his close combat shooting. He draws the gun from his waist, turns his hand up, elbow down, forearm parallel to the ground and fires. He fires twice to center mass then transitions to a stronghand supported stance, making the triangle (police/fed style) and fires two shots to the head. 

After a few more sets he turns and watches Kara shoot and then, after a naughty thought or three, he turns to Rodny *"All right. Let see what you got."* As he grabs a new Five-seveN, clips and supressor and hands it to him open and unloaded.

[sblock=OOC: ]I took the inspiration for the song titles from bands like Brand New (Last chance to lose your keys), Fallout Boy (Tell that Mic he just made my list of things to do today) and other punk/ alternative bands. Even though the song titles themselves have no bearing on the actual song.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

When Kara joins the others in the firing range, she will watch for awhile observing Nick shoot. For her turn, within 30 feet, she will be as accurate as him on average. Clearly her shooting style is that of law enforcement training.
_[sblock=OOC] I would have thought Nick would handle his weapons more like a recon Marine than a cop. Or is he demonstrating for Rodny? In any case these are player musings not Kara’s as she doesn’t know about Nick being a former Marine yet. And honesty I couldn’t tell you the difference, its been too long since my weapons training.[/sblock]_


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

Upon Kara's request Nick looks over the P90, unloads it and applies his knowledge of field stripping a MP5 to the P90. After taking it apart and putting it back together several times he feels confident enough to show Kara how to do it. He fumbles his way through showing her how it's done.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nick watches Kara as she shoots and is impressed with her accuracy. 

[sblock=OOC: ]He shows Rodny this style for Rodny's benefit and the drill he as practicing is a modified Mozambique style.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Rodny goes to the armory and picks out a weapon smaller than the Desert Eagle, a Glock 17.  He then puts on a set of ear muffs and watches and practices what is shown to him.  At first, he practices with both the Glock and the Desert Eagle and does so at a variety of ranges.  After a while, he practices only with the Glock.  After each set, he studies his placement of shots on his targets.

After a half hour or so, he quits and moves to a table and cleans the weapons.  He has no trouble figuring out how to disassemble, clean, and reassemble the weapons although he is slower than the others.  He chalks that slowness to this being his first time to perform maintenance on weapons.  

Through all the cleaning, he is thinking, calculating.  After a little bit, he says, *"You guys are right about the smaller weapon being slightly more accurate at short range, less than 60 feet.  But at ranges longer than 90 feet, the Desert Eagle is more accurate and is increasingly more accurate the further out you shoot.  But, anything beyond 120 feet would most likely be wasted shots anyway.  In the short range, the Desert Eagle's only advantage is the 28% more......Oh, I'm rambling again.  Sorry."* 

Rodny then shuts up.  After a awkward pause, he moves to the armory and pick out a holster for the Glock and two 50 round boxes of ammo and 3 spare clips.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

*"Nice choice there Rodny."* Nick says and then shows Rodny some aiming techniques and ecourages him to ignore the enemies weapons, unless you intend to shoot their guns, and just aim for center mass, since it's the biggest target.

Nick then decides to make sure everything will fit. He grabs a concealed carry shoulder holster and puts the Five-seveN there strapped under his left arm with two magazines on the right. He shoves the knife Diego gave him next to the two magazines. He then takes a concealed carry holster and puts the Glock 17 in it on his waist (right side) and two magazines on his left side. He puts the AMT Backup into a concealed carry ankle holster and straps it to his left ankle. He then straps a couple extra mags for it to he right ankle. He then gets up and moves around a bit, jumping, crouching then standing to make sure he can still move in it. He makes some adjustments and then moves around a bit more.

He then takes the P90 and adds the supressor and then loads and unloads the shotgun. He grabs a mesh vest and straps both the P90 and Mossberg to it and practices moving around with all the equipment on. He stocks the vest with ammo for both the P90 and Mossburg as well as an extra Five-seveN clip and another knife.

He then takes it all off and sets it in a black duffel bag and sets it on the table.

[sblock=OOC: ]Um speaking of Diego...has he just been his silent self in the room or did he not come in with us. I figured he'd be NPC'd until OnlyTheStrongs return...but I could be wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

After watching Rodny’s gun selection with a raised eyebrow, she shrugs and says nothing.  After he is done practicing, she offers him the FN Five-seveN equipped with laser sight that she was using, “Want to give this a try?  It doesn’t have quite the same range as the Desert Eagle but it has the same stopping power.”

If not, then Kara will just shrug and proceed with cleaning it and the other weapons she fired.  Afterwards she’ll pack up a thigh holster for the FN Five-seveN and put it, the P90 and all the accessories and ammunition in one duffle bag.  She’ll get another black duffle for the PSG-1 and it’s gear.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 22, 2010)

In an effort to include Ming, Nick offers to spar with him if he wants to. If Ming says yes he will spar with him for a few minutes without using his dodge feat bonus. If Ming is wiping the floor with Nick he will apply the bonus and go another few rounds. When all is said and done he'll bow (or touch gloves, shake hands, etc.) and compliment Ming's fighting style. 

If Rory decides to put lead down range, Nick will try and observe his shooting style to see if it's up to McManus like accuracy. Of course this might prove difficult and distracting if Rory decides to fire while Nick is sparring with Ming.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Rodny accepts the FN  Five-seveN from Kara and puts it through the same sequence of firings that he used on the other weapons.  After he is satisfied, he offers to clean it before returning it to her.

*"I probably better go with it instead of the Glock so we can all use the same ammo."*

He puts the Glock and it's holster back in the armory and then checks out a FN  Five-seveN and holster.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 22, 2010)

Rory watched the shooting practice with mild interest, eyes drooping heavily.  Every now and again he left the range to enter the armory, hoping that the light activity would keep him from falling asleep on his feet.  He sifted through the various weapons, eventually picking up the guns and ammo that Kara had recommended.  He also came upon an unusual find... a well-balanced medieval headman's axe mounted on the armory wall.  He added this to his arsenal, confident that it would have sufficient orc-stopping power.  _It's not a shillelagh_, he noted, _but I doubt that the Orcs'll give a civil street fight_.

Rory popped his head into the shooting range and yelled, "*That's it for me.  See you buckos in the morning.*"  He made his way upstairs to an empty room, plopped down on the bed, and promptly fell asleep.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 22, 2010)

*"So. What is an Orc exactly. I mean. What do they look like? Are they a type of person? I know it was said they couldn't be negotiated with but are they monsters? Do they look like monsters? I ask because I've never heard of one before now or even seen one...and we're headed to take on a whole gang of them. Do they have some kind of special weakness or something? Y'know a 'kryptonite' or 'silver bullet' type thing? Or are they like those big brutes in the Lord of the Rings movie?"* Nick asks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2010)

*"Want to test your mettle? Very well, it shall be an honourable fight."* Ming spars with Ming, although the chinese seems sturdy and solid, he lands but two single blows, missing the nimble Nicky on the rest of his attacks.

*"Your agility is superb. You should exploit it at your maximum." *He advises, with a short laugh. As the matter of orcs is being debated, the chinese man shrugs
*"It's anyone's guess. I suppose you might be right, that these orcs are much as depicted in those films. But I don't see how is that relevant. Our mission is to exterminate those creatures, we shall succeed; and for success, total conviction is necessary. Hesitating in battle might bring you closer to your demise."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 23, 2010)

*"Wooh. Coming from you I'll take it as a compliment. Maybe I can learn something from you after all."* Nick says as he rubs his ribs and his face from where Ming's blows actually connected. *"As far as hesitating. I won't. I was a Marine. We shoot first and ask questions later if that's what the orders were and that's how I see it in this case. So on another subject...do you just have an aversion to guns? Me, I'd like to learn to fight with anything. Even those weapons you carry. Me I can fight with guns and that's about it. I carry this here knife 'cause the USMC gave it to me and I have some training with it but man I think your sword is b*tch*ng. So maybe we can spar some more and learn from each other."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara is hanging around waiting on Ms. Johnson’s call back regarding the questions she asked before she heads home for the night.

She will take a peak at Ming and Nick sparring, silently watching as she leans against the door jam with her legs crossed and arms folded across her chest.  After hearing Nick’s questions about orcs, she’ll shrug noncommittally, and looks around to see if Rodny has any information. 

When they are finished she’ll ask “Anyone have any experience with explosives or demolitions?”


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 23, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: I would think all of this gear would be available as it is straight out of the core book.>>_




[ooc: Sorry, life got a touch nuts for the last few days.  Yes you can get all that gear from the armory here.  

There's enough gear to supply about 10 people with various weapons, and enough ammo to last all 10 though several engagements.  Say on the order of 5,000 rounds per weapon.

There's also enough com/NVG type gear for 10 people as well.

If everyone is ready I'll try and get the town mapped out today and we can start that sometime this afternoon. /ooc]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2010)

*"I think using a gun is the coward's way out, the easy way. Shooting a crossbow or a bow requires certain training. Any goon with a gun, even if he doesn't know how to use it properly can blow your head. I rely on discipline and training as my philosophical pillars. Using guns would be go straight in the opposite direction I wish to go; like an adult salmon swimming to the ocean instead of inland."* Ming explains.
*"If you want to really learn to use a blade, I could teach you some basics with wooden swords. That said, there's a blade for each man, you must pick yours. Perhaps this blade is just too heavy for you, and with a broad sword you could became more deadly, even if it has less penetrating power."*

The chinese swordsman turns to the woman *"No, I know nothing about demolitions."*


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 23, 2010)

In response to Kara's question about demolitions skill, Rodny says, *"Not me."*


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 24, 2010)

Rodny starts going through the armory and/or supply rooms for tracking units.  That is, anything shot into, thrown onto, or otherwise attached to a creature and/or vehicle.  It transmits a continuous or intermittent signal or GPS data that can be tracked or used to indicate the location of the unit.  He would prefer an IFF mode unit that only sends back a signal when remotely told to do so, but and tracking unit will do.

If there is none available, Rodny will spend the rest of the day crafting a simple tracker.  (OOC: Take 10 for 21 total.)

He'll then get some rest before the group heads out in the morning.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms Johnson lets you know that there will be a Suburban at the house tomorrow morning.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 26, 2010)

[ooc: Rodny, you'll have to make your own, but that won't be an issue.  If anyone else has any unfinished business, let me know.  Otherwise I'll post up the next GM post in an hour or so. [/ooc]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 27, 2010)

*"Well, I respect your opinion. Anyone can use a gun. Not everyone however, can use a gun well. I mean sure I could toss you a gun right now. You can try to fire it. Have you disengaged the safety? Is there a round in the chamber or do you have to rack a round? But eh, whatever. I'm pretty certain I could use that crossbow of yours...I just didn't want to break it. Using a gun is a perishable skill, you don't use it you lose it. Also, if your gun jams what do you do? It also requires training. The reason these goons are so good with their guns is because they practice. It's just a different discipline. But I digress...really I'd love to learn from you. If you could show me some stuff with this blade..."* he says as he holds his knife out *"or maybe something a little bigger."

"Um. No. Not my area of expertise."* answering Kara's question.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2010)

Kara acknowledges the answer from Nick.  Based on Ming's comments, she concludes that he's no expert in demolitions either and decides, _better not take the C4 then.  We might just blow ourselves up by accident._

With that, she waves _good night_, and heads home for some rest before getting down to business the next day.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 27, 2010)

The next morning dawns with the start of a cloudy and maybe even rainy day.  Not the ideal morning to start a new venture but perhaps this isn't a omen and just normal every day weather.

It takes a good bit of the morning to get all the gear loaded up into the trucks that you are taking.  Guns and ammo stowed in duffel bags, that conveniently fit in well disguised compartments in the suburban's cargo hold.  The rest of the gear going on top of that.

At some point during the loading you notice that Diego is missing.  No one remembers seeing him at all since last night.  His room looks slept in, but there's no sign of him anywhere.  Unwilling to accept what's going on so he left seems the most likely explanation. 

It takes several hours to drive down to Wescot, but by the time you get there the sun is out and low in the west, and it's a lovely late summer evening.  When you pull into town it strikes you as being the quintessential "Small Town USA".

The lawns and public spaces are all green and well kept, and short fences enclose good sized lawns.  The trees are tall and healthy looking, with very little trash on the ground anywhere.  You see kids ridding bikes, or playing ball in back yards around town.  People walking down the streets wave to people sitting out on their porches, a general sense of peace and friendliness seems to cover this small town.

But after driving around for a while longer you also sense a wariness under the surface.  Little things like parents keeping a close eye on their children and a large number of security system markers in the yards.  

[ooc: There is a motel in town, I forgot to put one in until just now... It's on the corner of Oak and 3rd, north east corner of town.  I moved the quckymart from there to the south west.  I'm also going to upload a updated map. [/ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara wakes up, does her morning workout, and packs up some things for the short stay in Wescot.  She chooses an outfit, dark gray pants suit with a white blouse and heels to match.  She does her hair up into a bun of sorts to make her look more professional and applies some subtle makeup.  She checks her Glock and puts it in her shoulder holster.   She stands in front of her mirror and dons the sunglasses and considers, _yep look like a fed, time to go_.  She takes a cab back to the townhouse to meet the boys.

---------------------

Kara suggests that Rory and Rodny take the 4x4 truck (F-150?) and she, Nick, and Ming take the Suburban.  She will check Nick’s appearance to see if he also dressed like a fed today.

During the drive around the town, she will look for good sniper positions, higher elevation and good fields of fire on the approaches into town.  She will point out the name of the security company to Rodny over the comms, for him to look into.

On arrival she suggests, “Okay boys what do you want to do first?  I suggest Rodny begins at the library before they close.  Rory maybe the T-shirt shack or Mic’s Garage, before you head over to the bar.  Nick and I should go to the Police Station to see if anyone is still there yet, while Ming waits in the Suburban.  We should set up a command post at the motel afterward.  Everyone stay in touch on the comms while we are separated, checking in whenever you change locations.  Sound good?”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2010)

Ming lays back on the driver seat, hands behind his head. *"Sounds good to me" *he closes his eyes ready for a nap.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 28, 2010)

Rory woke up with a start.  He was face down on the small twin bed, limbs sprawled every which way but straight.  He groaned as he rolled over, swung his legs out and over the side of the bed, and sat up.  His whole body felt cramped and achy. _ A hot shower and a shot of Powers is what I need._

He got up, threw off last night's clothes, and went looking for the shower.  He padded through the halls in the buff, oblivious to anyone who might be nearby.  He found the shower and fresh towels after checking a few doors.

He took nearly twenty minutes, allowing the warmth of the water to soothe his sore muscles.  He closed his eyes and offered a silent prayer: _Lord, you created me to live in freedom.  Mostly I take this gift for  granted. Inspire me to live in the freedom you intended, with a  heart untroubled and with complete trust...

_Rory shook his head.  The task for which he was preparing still seemed surreal.  Rory was a Hedge Wizard who could do actual feats of magic.  Magic was believed to be a tool of the Devil, and yet in a few short days, he would be called to face a group of evil monsters.  By all accounts, this situation simply should not exist.

And yet, here Rory stood, a singer among soldiers... and Rodny.

Rory finished his shower and returned to his room.  True to his word, he withdrew a bottle of Powers Irish Whiskey from his duffel bag.  He unscrewed the stopper, took a swig of the golden liquor, then filled a nearby metal flask before placing the whiskey back into his duffel.   _<<OOC: I also take 15 min to memorize my Prestidigitation spell.>>

_ Rory then got dressed in the same clothes he wore last night and, duffel in hand, headed out to join the group.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

The night before, Rodny had gone home, picked up a few cloths, and told his mom that he got the job and that it required travel for the company.  They were already sending him out to do repairs. * "No, I can't say where because our work is confidential for the protection of clients.  But the pay is good and I'll be able to get more repairs done on the house soon.  Anyway, I've got to get back.  They have rooms for us and we have to head out first thing in the morning.......Yes, I'll be careful.  Love you Mom.  See you later."*

Rodny woke up slowly.  The alarm, whether electo-mechanical or someone shouting, barely registered at first.  Another 5 minutes, he thought, but knew he needed to get going.  But after a few seconds, he knew he had to get up and began trying to  find the edge of the bed.  

Sitting up and opening his eyes a little, he located the fresh cola can he had set on the night stand the evening before.  It was room temp but that didn't matter.  He opened it and took a couple of swollows.  After that settled, he finished the first half of the can.  After setting it back on the night stand, he went searching for the shower.  After he passed Rory in the hall, he realized the man was in the buff.  Oh well, it meant nothing to Rodny.

After showering and other morning grooming, Rodny returned to the room he had used.  Getting dressed, he made mental note of his equipment.  He made sure it was all packed and ready to go and then joined the group at the vehicles.

Rodny nodded at the indication that he might start with the library.  Once there, he started by scanning the newspapers for the last 4+ weeks. (research or search  (1d20+8=16))

He then began searching for other sources of info that might relate to their mission.  He also kept an eye open for anything else that might be interesting and/or important. (research or search  (1d20+8=10))


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick took a cab home and went straight to bed. He woke up and thought about the night before. The creatures and the new teammates. He also thought about Kara walking down the hall but then dismissed it. Melanie hadn't been gone that long; her body was among those missing. 

Nick got up and did a quick morning workout, used the facilities, showered and trimmed his beard. He grabbed his suit from the closet. The only suit he had left. The suit he would've worn if he had been allowed to attend his teams funeral. He donned the suit, grabbed his sunglasses and looked at the Glock on the nightstand. 

As he looked at the weapon and thought about the battle that was sure to come, he remebered the 10 rules to a gunfight Melanie had told him the first day they had worked together:
1. Bring a gun. Preferably, bring two.
2. Anything worth shooting, is worth shooting twice.
3. Only hits count.
4. If your shooting stance is good...you're probbaly not moving fast enough or using cover properly.
5. Keep shooting until the threat no longer exists; then stay sharp until somebody with a badge tells you to freeze.
6. If you can choose what to bring to a gun fight, bring a long gun and a friend.
7. In ten years, nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance or tactics. They will only remember who lived.
8. If you're not shooting, you should be reloading or running.
9. Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting standards will be more dependant on "Pucker Factor" than the inherent accuracy of the gun.
10. Someday somebody might kill you with your own gun. But the should have to beat you to death with it because it is empty.

Maybe he'd share the rules with Rodny the next time he saw him. He quickly calls a cab and takes off towards the townhouse. There he dons the rest of the equipment, making sure that everything is loaded and chambered properly. He rides in the back seat on the way to Wescot relaxing. He nods at Kara's suggestions and then hops out, ready to head to the Police station (leaving the P90 and the Mossberg in the duffel in the SUV).


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 29, 2010)

Rory went downstairs to the breakfast nook and helped himself to a heaping plateful of scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages and hash browns.  He polished off the meal with a strong tea, then wandered off to the garage.

Upon viewing the 4x4, Rory frowned.  "*As far as trucks go, it's not too bad... I woulda picked somethin' with a little more balls, though.*"  Looking over at Rodny, Rory twirled the keys around his finger and said, "*Best I be handlin' this beast... but you're the navigator.  Guide us sure and true, my son!"
**
****

Upon arriving in the sleepy burg of Wescot, Rory threw the truck into Park and looked around.  Kara directed him to where he should go, and Rory gave no opposition to her suggestions.  He casually tossed the keys to Rodny and advised him to go where he needed to go; Rory was going to walk and take in the feel of the evening streets.​


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara checks their cover ID creds and comments to Nick, “Looks like we are Special Agents Smith and Wessen.  Once we meet the local LEOs, I suggest we don’t flash them unless we need to.  We look the part and once we identify ourselves that should be enough.”

Before getting out of the SUV, she makes sure her P90 is out and within easy reach in the backseat area.  She puts the Five-seveN (with laser designator, but not the illuminator) with its shoulder holster, in place of the Glock’s.  She puts the Glock into a concealed holster at the small of her back, covered by her suit jacket.  Both weapons are carrying standard ammunition at this point.  In her pocket she’s got the Five-seveN’s suppressor and clip of cold-loaded ammunition. She is wearing her light undercover shirt, beneath her shirt, but she leaves the mesh vest and extra gear in the SUV for now.
_<<OOC: Is City Hall/the Police Station open?  If so are we going to find someone to talk to?  Basically we are looking for the town Sheriff or Police Chief.>>_​


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 29, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: Is City Hall/the Police Station open?  If so are we going to find someone to talk to?  Basically we are looking for the town Sheriff or Police Chief.>>_




No, it's around 6-7pm when you pull into town.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Upon seeing that City Hall is all closed up for the day, Kara turns to Nick, “The court house is closed but we should be able to talk to the duty officer.”

She turns to Nick, “After talking to the Police Chief, shall we go check in at the Motel and set up our CP?  I figure we can check in with 2 rooms on our cover IDs.”  She will communicate their current situation to Rodny and Rory while they head back to the SUV._<<OOC: Of course if we saw a Police Cruiser at either of the restaurants when we drove around town, then we should go there first. >>_​


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 30, 2010)

*"Nick Wessen eh? Kinda has a nice ring to it but they might as well have just named us both agent Johnson...cause no ones gonna fall for Smith and Wessen. I mean yeah they might be local, but doesn't mean they're stupid."* He waits silently after that just watching and waiting. 

*"Sure. Just make sure that they are adjoining rooms...y'know so we can all gather in one room to discuss the mission and whatnot."*


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 30, 2010)

When Rodny is through researching for the night, he'll gather what info he found and head for the motel.

Upon arriving, he'll report what he has found so far, or the lack of info found.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 30, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> Rodny nodded at the indication that he might start with the library. Once there, he started by scanning the newspapers for the last 4+ weeks. (research or search (1d20+8=16))
> 
> He then began searching for other sources of info that might relate to their mission. He also kept an eye open for anything else that might be interesting and/or important. (research or search (1d20+8=10))




You find a few letters to the editor complaining about the biker gang raids and mention of a town meeting to discus what to do about it.  Also there was letters written that demanded the National Guard be called out to help with the problem.

There was an article with a list of precaution people could take that would help them... Security system, locking the doors, having a safe room, not actively challenging the bikers, ect...

A different article mentions that the mayor has contacted the Governor about it but there had been no response yet.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 30, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> You find a few letters to the editor complaining about the biker gang raids and mention of a town meeting to discus what to do about it.  Also there was letters written that demanded the National Guard be called out to help with the problem.
> 
> There was an article with a list of precaution people could take that would help them... Security system, locking the doors, having a safe room, not actively challenging the bikers, ect...
> 
> A different article mentions that the mayor has contacted the Governor about it but there had been no response yet.




After Rodny reports this to the group, he suggest that a call be made to Ms. Johnson to see if she knows if we will be having National Guard, State Militia, or other non-local authorities getting in our way.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> After Rodny reports this to the group, he suggest that a call be made to Ms. Johnson to see if she knows if we will be having National Guard, State Militia, or other non-local authorities getting in our way.



Kara replies, "Perhaps that article would be unknowingly reporting on us.  Did you find anything about the local security company? I am wondering if their business has grown since these biker's started their activities."

Kara (along with Nick) will enter the Police Station to talk to the duty officer.  If it's locked they should have a buzzer or something.

When meeting the duty officer she introduces the pair, "I am Special Agent Smith and this is Special Agent Wessen.  We are looking for the Police Chief.  Can you provide us with his location please?"


----------



## Felix1459 (May 1, 2010)

*"And if not...at least a good place to get some eats around here."* Nick says in his "professional" tone.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 1, 2010)

Rory spends the evening skipping from pub to pub, chatting up the locals and pressing for information about the bikers.  He also enjoys a pint or two at each location.

Gather Information +8 -- 1d20+8=16


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2010)

Ming strches his arms, looks around from inside the truck, and seeing no one, he goes back to sleeping and snoring.


----------



## VanorDM (May 3, 2010)

@Kara and Nick -

The duty officer asks to see your ID first.  You flash him some badges that are good enough for him and he tells you the chief is at home.  But if you are willing to wait a few minutes he'll call him and ask him to come into the office to see you both.  That or you can come back first thing tomorrow and talk to him then.

Dave's dinner is quite good, doesn't look like much but he's got great food.  <He gives you directions to Dave's from the motel>

There's a few different security company signs around town.  But they're all national chains, and all companies you've heard of before.

@Rory -

You hop from bar to bar, which doesn't take long as there aren't many there.  Most people are willing to talk about the biker gang problem but can't give much real detail.

They ride in and wreck the place.  Don't pay for anything.  Will beat anyone who tries to stop them with in inches of their life, but won't touch you if you leave them alone... The Mayor needs to get the Army out here.  Ect...


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2010)

Unsure if their questions would justify calling in the Police Chief from home, Kara thanks the officer and asks Nick, "Do you think we can wait for morning?  It might be better if we want to see any police reports he filed.  I was kinda hoping he would be at Dave's Diner and we could talk to him casual-like while we grabbed some food."

------------------

Assuming Nick agrees to wait until morning to talk to the Police Chief, "Well let's check out Dave's Diner and setup the CP then."

<<OOC: I guess I am ready to advance the clock to late evening when everyone is together in the motel room.>>


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2010)

"*I'm in total favour of some grub,*" Rory slurs over the coms, "*I'm fekkin' starvin'!*"

***

_<<Assuming we've all gathered at the motel>>
_
Rory gingerly stepped into the hotel room, took off his leather jacket and threw it nonchalantly on the floor beside the ottoman.  "*Well, I ain't got a pot to piss in,*" he sighed as he slumped into an easy chair, filling the room with a sickly sweet odor of strong liquor.  "*The gobsmackin' locals are about as useless as a chocolate teapot.   There was this one broad, Alice, musta been 60 years old with SCARY bingo wings... she was a real bucket of snots!   God, it must've took me half an hour to peel her off me arm!  The locals all got their gripes about the bikers, but none of the lot wants to bother with the big tuffs.*"

Rory stands up, weaves a bit at the sudden change in altitude, and strikes a boxing pose.  "*Might be time to go all Roadhouse on the wankers.*"

[sblock=Rory/English dictionary]useless as a chocolate teapot: self-explanatory, I'd hope. 
bingo wings: flabby underarms of an old woman
bucket of snots: ugly woman[/sblock]​


----------



## Felix1459 (May 5, 2010)

Nick thinks for a second and remembered how his father always left work at work and enjoyed his homelife. His father would be pissed if anyone stopped by his place to ask questions for something that could've waited for the morning. Home is home, you don't bring it home unless it's an emergency. He looks over at Kara *"Well Smith, I'm sure those reports will still be there in the morning and we can discuss this problem with the chief over a nice cup of joe. No need to disturb his 10-10 time. Who knows? If Dave's is as good as they say...he might be there."*

Nick thanks the Officer, turns and leaves the building, holding the door open for Kara as they leave. His thoughts drift back to when he would hold the door open for Mel...

Once back in the SUV he relaxes until they get to Dave's. Orders a nice steak and mashed potatos, and brings a menu to Ming if he decides to stay in the SUV. He looks around while they wait for the order to see if the cheif is among the customers. He orders his food to go. He explains to Kara that he got in the habit since they would sometimes get emergency calls and he didn't want to waste the food because sometimes it wasn't an emergency and they stepped back to the diner and they'd have already tossed his food.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2010)

*"Well bring me some somert of sandwich, chicken, tomato, jam, cheese and ahm... water, with gas." *Ming asks Nick, as he is not planning on leaving the truck. *"Tell them to put mustard in it!"* he shouts from the SUV window as Nick is about to enter in the dinner again.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara goes along to the Diner, “Yeah I understand about getting food to go, I’ll get some extra sandwiches for Rodny and Rory too, they may be hungry later.”  She orders 3 sandwiches, 2 with chips and hers with a side salad.  She’ll order some bottles of water if available; otherwise some diet cola for herself.  

After they have their food and are back at the SUV she’ll say, “Since we will hit up the Police Chief in the morning, so let’s set up our CP.  I could use a good shower, then we can discuss what we have learned so far.”

_<<OOC: Assuming we can all meet up at the motel without incident, continue with the following.>>_

After her shower and dressed in some more comfortable clothing, Kara will suggest everyone gather together in one of the rooms.  “Rory, I hope you are still sober enough for meaningful conversation.  Let’s compile a list of questions we want answered from the police reports and questioning the Police Chief.”

“First, I think it would help to know how many bikers hit Wescot last time and if they all stayed together or not.  Second, a list of businesses that were robbed and in what order.  I am hoping we can get a full rundown on how they hit one of the businesses for details on their tactics.  Third, it would be good to know which roads they came into town on and if they left the same way.  Fourth, what times of day they came and how many raids they have done could make a different as well.  Anyone else have any other things we should look for?”

Kara goes on to explain, “The answers to these questions will help to flush out a plan that I have under consideration.  Roughly I think we could try and hit the orcs when they come into town before they hit their first target.  Basically set up an ambush, trying to get them into a cross fire in the street between two positions on roofs of the nearby buildings and using the vehicles and spike strips to block off retreat.  What do you guys think?”


----------



## Felix1459 (May 6, 2010)

*"Wow you do plan ahead don't you Smith?"* Nick says without breaking character.

Nick gets Ming his food and brings it back for him. *"Here you go Agent Johnson."*

<<At the hotel>>

*"Well I am impressed. I think you covered all the bases. Plan A and Plan B. I like it. Were you a tactitian in your past life or did you study the 'Art of War'?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2010)

Kara replies, "Well I had to do something while Ming drove us all the way out here?  I was a military brat.  It was just me and my father when I was growing up.  I do believe we had many a discussion on tactics as he tried to get me to play his Avalon Hill board games.  Somewhere along the line Sun Tzu was on my unofficial required reading list, along with _Leadership Secrets of Attila the Hun_.  Without a mother in the picture I certainly hadn't been reading _Vogue_ or _Cosmo_.  Lucky for me I didn't get shipped off to a military academy, no offense to your time in the service Nick.  Dad was content to let me follow in his footsteps towards a career in law enforcement.   But with my analytical nature, studying situations and thinking tactically has proven useful on many occasions.  Being a little fragile myself, I would rather hit them hard and fast from a place they will have difficulty striking back from.  I brought that sniper rifle for a reason."  With that she gives Nick a grin with a slight hint evil or slyness.

"Oh by the way boys, I don't drink coffee so your on your own there."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2010)

*"An ambush as a most sound strategy, but in the words of a roman general, a discovered ambush pays the ambushers with the same coin they expected to pay the ambushed. Perhaps if the orcs split, we should wait to one of the last targets, and get them separated in small more squishy groups."* Ming says.


----------



## VanorDM (May 6, 2010)

[ooc: It's safe to assume at this point everyone has a place to sleep in the motel, and everyone is either gathered in one of the rooms, or has gone to their own to turn in for the night, after eating.

So when everyone is ready we can start with the info gathering for the next day.  Just post who's going to talk to whom and I'll go from there. /ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara turns to Ming with a smile, "Very good point big guy.  I am hoping to learn more about their tactics from the police reports to better formulate our ambush.  And divide and conquer is another sound strategy too.  I am curious to how they carry off their loot too, not much room on motorcycles."

She pauses to consider something, "I think we should keep our plans to ourselves and not try to involve the local authorities fully.  Ming's concern about ambushers being ambushed got me thinking.  If I were the bikers, I would want eyes and ears in town to avoid any unnecessary complications.  Easier to have good operational security if only us five know our plans.  And we have our true numbers secret too if we aren't all seen together either."

She turns to Rodny, "Tech support, do have any ideas on providing early warning?"


----------



## ThWatcher (May 7, 2010)

Rodny thinks for a minute.  *"Well, I don't think we could get satellite images and even if we could, getting it when the bikers choose to arrive would be near impossible.  Plane or helicopter would be noticeable and also difficult to get exactly when we need it.  That leaves either people watching the roads or putting out cameras to watch the roads from a central location, here probably.  They'd have to be put out secretly or the local kids or others would take or break them.  We'd also need to get them and put them out soon to be any good."*  He takes a couple of breaths after such a long speech.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2010)

Kara gives Rodny a smile and replies, "Cameras sound good.  Probably a nighttime operation to install them.  Can you get everything ready for installation tomorrow night?  Hopefully we can set up a few to cover the expected approaches into town.  But I suggest we keep the surveillance monitoring mobile, either from the SUV or the truck during the day.  You can get a wireless feed to your laptop, right?"


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2010)

"Seems to me," Rory slurred, "That we should let 'em roll into town, then follow 'em once they leave.  Once we know where they're layin' low, it's C4 city!"

"I mean, they could be just a small piss-ant group of gobsmacks, but maybe..." Rory leaned in conspiratorially and whispered, "MAYBE they're just a small part of a bigger operation.  We need to follow 'em back to their lair and find out for sure!"

As Kara and Rodny discussed surveillance, Rory cheerfully glazed over and thought of Twilight and the band, wondering who they might have found as a replacement singer.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> "Seems to me," Rory slurred, "That we should let 'em roll into town, then follow 'em once they leave.  Once we know where they're layin' low, it's C4 city!"



Kara turns to Nick and comments, "He really likes the C4 idea.  Too bad we don't have any skill in that arena.  Besides I didn't pack any of that stuff."


----------



## Felix1459 (May 9, 2010)

Looking to Ming and then around the room, Nick says *"Divide and conquer. I like it. The way I sees it we're outnumbered so we need as much shock and awe that we can afford. I don't like being outnumbered but I agree with 'Smith' here that we should keep the locals away so they don't get hurt. I like Rodny's idea with the cameras and whatnot. My only hope is that we have that extra day to get it all set up. Also, Kara I wouldn't think you'd be lugging around that rifle if you didn't intend on using it. It pains me that I didn't think to bring one myself but I was thinking more close quarters and solid firepower. The further away from these guys we stay the better.......although one thing does sort of bother me. The whole not even attempting to talk them down just doesn't sit right. I've never had a problem shooting the enemy, but they were always clearly designated and we were at war. These Orcs ain't gonna know what hit them. Granted I do like the advantage but given the roles were reversed I'd like the opportunity to realize I was gonna have my *ss handed to me so that I could make an informed descision and have the chance of doing the right things. Then again I might take one look at these monsters, sh*t my pants, and proceed to decimate their numbers with some well placed shots."*


----------



## ThWatcher (May 9, 2010)

*"While you guys are checking with the police tomorrow, see if they have any traffic cams.  I'll start looking at electronic stores, department stores, or security firms for remote cameras and get them up as soon as possible."*  Rodny thinks for a minute more.  *"That's all I can think to add for tonight."*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Kara replies to Nick, "Don't feel too bad about the sniper rifle.  Targets on bikes are hard to hit when they don't stay put in the cross-hairs.  It will be more useful if we run an assault on the hideout later."

Then there is fire in Kara's eyes, "As for talking to brutes from the Shadow, it did no good for my father and now he's dead.  These bikers are taking from the innocent and harming anyone that resists.  From what Ms. Johnson said about negotiation not being possible as they only understand violence, it must be WAR and any orc on a bike is a designated combatant." She slams her little fist into the palm of her other hand for emphasis as she worked herself up.  Such fire and conviction might even be comical given the petite woman is only wearing a baggy t-shirt (white with a rainbow printed), Hawaiian shorts (red with white hibiscus flowers), and flip flops.  Definitely not the usual tactical planning session attire, except she wasn't too good at hiding her Glock holstered at the small of her back.

The fire and emotion subsides and Kara says calmly, "Well time for bed, I for one want to catch up on my sleep if we are planning a potential night op tomorrow.  Anyone worried about a watch tonight?  Not that I think we will be attacked here in the motel, but we could take turns listening to the police scanner tonight."

_<<OOC: I am pretty much ready to advance the clock to morning, assuming we will have an uneventful night of course.>>_


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2010)

Rory sighed."I still say it's better to find out where their base is, but you lot are the military folks.  You make the plan, and I'll do me best to follow along."
 


			
				Nick said:
			
		

> *The whole not even attempting to talk them  down just doesn't sit right.*



"Now, y'see, that does seem a mite peculiar.  If this were SG:Atlantis, Tayla would offer some sage advice about how it's possible that this Department-7 might have a secret agenda, and that we should meet with the other side and get their take on things."

Rory stood up and started pacing the room.  "I mean, think about it.  If these orcs are just bikers to regular folks, and the regular popo can't deal with 'em, wouldn't the local police have made some kind of request for back up?  If they did and no one answered, how come?  If they didn't, how come?  I mean, doesn't the real FBI or CIA have some kind of anti-gang unit?"

"Also," Rory was talking full-speed, barely pausing for breath, "A gang is a gang.  They take what they want and then go home.  But these buggers never want anything more than some beer and to be left the feck alone.  Why IS that?  There's just too much we don't know about the situation."

Rory paused for a moment, then added, "Well... that's what Teyla would say.  But more articulate than me."*
*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Kara replies sounding like she is quoting from the employee handbook, " We work for a group known by most people as the Department for Archeological Studies, however that is a code name, DAS actually stands for the Department for Arcane Security.  Its goal is to protect the world from threats that most people do not know even exist, and would laugh if they were told about them." 
"It is the job of the DAS agents to protect people from things they won't and perhaps can't admit exist.  It is us who hunt down vampires and trolls.  All the time we do this with the people around us never aware of what we are doing or what we are protecting them from."

"Also many of the things we are expected to do are not legal.  We will at times be expected to bend and even clearly break the law to get the job done.  Most governments don't have a legal distinction between Vampire, Troll and normal human.  So if we are sent out to stop a troll we will very likely be committing murder from a legal standpoint."

Then her tone becomes normal and conversational, "Teyla, this is what we signed up for and we were given the option to decline the job offer.  It sounds like we are the ones that get contracted for just this sort of thing instead of the CIA and FBI.  I am not really sure if we can buck the system on our first job, probably not on our second either.  From what we learned thus far, actually talking to these orcs could result in being on the receiving end of violence directed our way.  Me, I'm too delicate and fragile for that.  If I have to go poking at an angry bear, I prefer to do it with a tranq gun from as far a way as possible.  But if it makes you feel better, perhaps Rodny can do some research with his laptop on our employer if he has free time tomorrow."


With this she stretches her arms above her head and yawns.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 10, 2010)

*"And on that note we cue the music...'night folks."* Nick gets up and walks towards the door. He pauses turns to Kara and says *"I'm not going to worry about it tonight. See y'all in the morning."* Nick then exits the room and goes back to his own (don't know who's room it was). Nick takes a long hot shower and remembers how easy the world used to be. He then gets out, puts his boxers on, goes to the bed and promptly passes out untill the next morning.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Kara heads off to her room as well, "Good night boys." <Flip, flop, flip, flop... down the hallway>

We were probably in Rodny's room because of his laptop.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2010)

Rory makes a disgusted noise. "No no, I'm not saying that Department-7 are the bad guys, all I'm saying is there's two sides to every story and we don't know the other half of this one.  It doesn't matter. You gun bunnies get to shoot somethin', I gets some quid, we end up heroes, and all's well that ends well."

With that, Rory flops down on one of the beds in Rodny's room and waits for blissful sleep.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 10, 2010)

As everything seems to calm down for the evening, Rodny does a couple of quick searches on the computer/internet and then heads for the shower.

After a quick wash off, he's back out on the computer for a few minutes.  A half hour later, he puts the computer to sleep and then does so with himself, turning off the lights as he does.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2010)

Ming mind drifts away from the conversation. He sat there all the time, hard as a terracota soldier. When everyone started to leave, he stood up suddenly, and with  short. *"Good nights"* he left to room towards his own for the night.


----------



## VanorDM (May 10, 2010)

Information gathering...

Here's the information you were able to gather with your various searches.  

From the various reports in newspapers and eyewitness accounts, the last attack was the 4th attack after sunset, when according to police reports, between 12 and 15 bikers clad in leather attack.  They head to different parts of town raiding what ever seems to catch their eyes, and then after maybe 20 to 30 minutes of mayhem they head east out of town.  Places that sell alcohol seem to be big targets.  But there's also reports that they took the pink flamingos out of Mrs Bakers front yard. 

There's a few suggestions that the lack of caring capacity is one of the reasons they come back so often.  They pretty much grab what ever they can carry and then leave town.

The local hardware store has some cameras for sale, but not a lot.  There's a walmart about 30 minutes away that would have everything you need to set up the surveillance you want.  It could be monitored from a laptop.  However doing so will require some modification of the equipment.  Standard camera's don't have wireless access, but the team should be able to do it, if they spend the day modifying them.  This town being rather small doesn't have much in the way of traffic cam's, so any video surveillance would have to be done by you all.

Most of the above information is stuff you picked up from the newspapers and coversations with the locals.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

_<Assuming we are going to have an uneventful night.>_

Kara wakes up later than usual time, but still does her morning routine.  She decides to go for a short run heading East from the Motel to check out the terrain and consider some the information they have learned so far.

Afterward she’ll get dressed in the Special Agent Smith attire.  If she sees or hears from any of the others she’ll inform them of her plans and they can meet her for breakfast.  Those she hasn’t, she will call from her room phone before leaving her room.  She’ll head across the street to Aunty M’s Restaurant for a late breakfast.

When Nick is ready, they can head over to the Police Station.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 11, 2010)

Just before the alarm goes off, Rodny suddenly opens his eyes and sits up.  A smile comes to his face and he says to no one in particular, *"That might work.  Maybe not for this first time, but maybe."*

He then gets out of bed and goes to the table with the computer and equipment.  Rather than use the computer, he grabs a pencil and paper and begins writing.

------
2 propane barbecues, each large enough to hold 6 whole chickens
20 chickens
20 loaves of bread, UN-sliced
20 6-packs of beer, the cheaper the better
2 yard birds, animals, or gnomes
10 Tiki Torches 

and anything else anyone might suggest.
------

Rondy then leaves the paper and quickly gets dressed.
He does a couple of quick searches on the internet.
[sblock](OOC: These quick searches with no search subject mentioned are just for roleplay.)[/sblock]
When the others indicate it's time for breakfast, he joins them.  At breakfast, he puts forth his idea. * "In ancient history, villages used to 'pay tribute' to conquerors to prevent them from destroying the village and/or killing the people."*  He takes a sip of cola before continuing.  *"Perhaps we could use something like that to keep the 'horde' from the town or from most of the town.  We set up a small feast with cheap beer and food, say 20 chickens and 20 6-packs.  And a few trinkets like yard animals or anything else that might catch their eye.  Enough stuff that they'll have more than they can carry.  We might even throw in a bag of coins.  Maybe pennies, nickels, or dimes.  I don't know what they may or may not want.  Oh, and maybe some cheap tables, chairs, and dishes so they have something to destroy."*

He takes another sip of soda. * "We could possibly use this distraction in a couple of different ways.  One would be to keep them from bothering the town.  Another would be to keep them together, which I realize isn't what we want if we're going to fight them here.  A third thing we might accomplish would be to put tracking devices in the yard animals and/or the bag of money.  Well, that's an idea.  Pick it apart or add to it.  What do you think."
*


----------



## Herobizkit (May 12, 2010)

Rory's alarm went off far too early.  So early, in fact, that it was still dark outside.  Rory woke with a start, sending his sheets every which way but straight.  He swing his palm down on the reset button, stopping the horrendous noise.  His blurry eyes fixated on the time - 5:30.  _I don't remember setting an alarm_, he thought as he rolled over to go back to sleep.  

Later that morning, Rory thought he heard movement from outside his window.  It sounded like someone jogging.  He groaned and shifted around a moment before a thought invaded his fuzzy head.  _Kara!_

Rory had set his alarm in order to try and intercept Kara during her jogging.  He scrambled out of bed, threw on a pair of grey track pants and a matching Boston U hoodie and scrambled out the door... ten minutes too late.  _Feck me, I'm such a toe-rag._

Rory sighed, his breath visible in the cool air.  _Well, I'm up now._  Rory went for a quick jog around the block, trying to make the liquor burn faster through his veins. When he got back to the room, he showered, put on a fresh set of jeans and t-shirt (also from Boston U) and met the others for breakfast.

Rory ordered a stack of blueberry pancakes with a side of rashers and a tall glass of chocolate milk.  He ate fitfully, pretending not to notice Kara upon her arrival.  

<Insert Rodny's speech here>

Rory stopped in mid-bite after Rodny's idea.  Several seconds passed.  The bits of pancake slid off Rory's fork as he stared wide-mouthed at Rodny, landing gently in the mess of syrup atop the pile.

"I... I... I think it's positively brilliant!" Rory finally exclaimed.  He took a bite of his empty fork and scratched his teeth. His head rang with the sensation of enamel on metal and made him wince.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara gives Rodny a big smile and gently pats his hand from across the table, "That is a good idea!  I too was thinking of something to ambush them outside of town before they reached it. I went running out that direction to help me think.  My new idea was to set up a trap before they hit town.  We stretch piano wire across the road at a level to just clear their handle bars and watch them all nearly have their heads removed.  Then we roll out the spike strips behind them to keep them from getting away while our shooters start taking out the bikers on the ground while Ming starts cutting up the others."

"Perhaps there's a way to combine the two ideas.  Divide and conquer is a safer strategy, but it also lets them hit the town again.  How about this addition to your plan, we poison the food and beer?  Either deadly or sleeping, it would make them easier to kill. We could always leave one alive to interrogate to find their hideout afterward."

"Only issue on Rodny's plan would be on how to properly bait the trap to ensure we get them in it.  Need to find a suitable place that they will definitely drive by on their way into town.  The tiki torches and barbeque smell might attract their attention, but they could just go right on by too.  Do you think they would raid a family's front yard BBQ?  Maybe we need to add some pink flamingos to the list.  Maybe if we ask the Police Chief to put in a curfew at sunset to close everything up, they would have no other choice for easy pickings."

She turns back to her breakfast of a western omelet and fruit salad.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2010)

*"What about poisoning the chickens? With something absurdly deadly like rat poison or potassium permanganate, it has the colour of vine." *Asks Ming.* "What? Are you against poisoning? In my homeland poison saved the lives of millions of soldiers taking the few lives of just several royal family members."*


----------



## Felix1459 (May 13, 2010)

Nick wakes up to the sound of his vibrating cellphone alarm. He hits the snooze button and gets dressed for a jog. He ties his shoes and sees Kara runnning in one direction and then he takes off in the opposite. He's sure that she wouldn't want him tagging along. When he gats back he sees Kara going back towards her room and Rory running after her. Apparently he couldn't catch up but at least he was working out the alcohol in his system...well sweating it out technically. He waits until Rory goes inside and then goes to his own room, showers and trims his beard and gets ready for breakfast. He meets the team across the way and has eggs, bacon and waffles with a tall glass of OJ and milk. He listens to Rodny and Mings suggestions and Rory and Kara's opinions. *"Those all sound like good suggestions to me."* He says nothing more and listens to the team. Running all the scenarios in his head he tries to see where he'd be able to do the most damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara picks up the menu to check if they have apple pie a la mode, while replying, "Poison is a viable tactic in my book. Perhaps some more information from the Police Reports will help in deciding how to bait this trap of ours."

Deciding to skip the pie after finishing breakfast, she will nod to Nick, "Let's go see the Police Chief, shall we?"

<< OOC: Everyone participated at breakfast without leaving any hanging conversation hooks, so perhaps we can move on to the next scene.>>

Kara, with Nick (I assume), will head over to the City Hall and Police Station and ask to see the Police Chief again.  "Good morning, Special Agents Smith and Special Agent Wessen to see the Police Chief.  Last night's duty officer should have left word that we wanted to speak with him."  She will show her creds if requested.


----------



## VanorDM (May 13, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> << OOC: Everyone participated at breakfast without leaving any hanging conversation hooks, so perhaps we can move on to the next scene.>>




[ooc: I'll give people a little bit of time to respond before starting up with the Chief, say sometime this afternoon. /ooc]


----------



## ThWatcher (May 13, 2010)

Rodny indicates that he is about to head for that Walmart for the cameras and surveillance equipment.  He waits long enough to get a list of anything else anyone needs.  He also waits to see if anyone else is going with him.  But he doesn't expect anyone else to go with him as the bikers might show up at any time.


----------



## VanorDM (May 13, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Kara, with Nick (I assume), will head over to the City Hall and Police Station and ask to see the Police Chief again.  "Good morning, Special Agents Smith and Special Agent Wessen to see the Police Chief.  Last night's duty officer should have left word that we wanted to speak with him."  She will show her creds if requested.




The officer on duty asks you to wait one and then steps back to the Chiefs office, he knocks on the door frame and tells the Chief that the two Feds are here to see him.

The Chief steps towards the door way, he introduces himself as Chief Barlow and welcomes you to the town and invites you into his office.  He offers you each a chair and asks if you'd like coffee or something else to drink.

Chief Barlow is a tall man, maybe in his early 30's, with the build of a runner or at least someone who makes it to the gym a couple times a week.  He has thick red hair and small mustache.  He has what looks like a very well cared for glock 9mm, with a handle that's worn down just enough to make you believe he must spend a fair amount of time at the range.

After you you sit he asks.

What can I do for the FBI?


----------



## Felix1459 (May 14, 2010)

*"First Agent Smith and I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your time and consideration. We were sent here to investigate the gang violence that has been reported in this area. We don't want to step on anyone's toes or jurisdictions but we would like to see all the reports and talk to your men who've had interactions with these bikers. Any and all assistance on the matter would be appreciated."* Nick says after shaking the Cheifs hand and taking a seat.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*



ThWatcher said:


> Rodny indicates that he is about to head for that Walmart for the cameras and surveillance equipment.  He waits long enough to get a list of anything else anyone needs.  He also waits to see if anyone else is going with him.  But he doesn't expect anyone else to go with him as the bikers might show up at any time.



Kara will suggest, “Rodny, I don’t think there is a need to go alone.  The bikers apparently attack at night when it's dark.  I think Ming is going to drive the SUV around with us, but Rory might not have anything else planned.  Stay in touch on the comms and be careful.” Hoping that she didn't sound too motherly, she waves farewell as she and Nick head to the police station.
  ---------------------------------

_<Later at the Police Station.>_
Kara, comfortable with Nick taking the lead introduction to the man, nods her head in greeting and shakes the Police Chief’s hand if he offers.  Behind her sunglasses, she is quiet and professional, trying to put on a demeanor of being a little uptight to sell the fed angle while she takes a seat.   She removes her sunglasses and crosses her legs.

To add further clarification of their interest Kara pulls out her PDA, “Chief Barlow, my partner and I, as well as the FBI, are taking this very seriously. We arrived last night and actually talked to some of your town folk and have read the newspaper articles.  I am particularly interested on bringing these outlaws to justice so your innocent residents are troubled no more.  In an effort to accomplish this goal, we would be interested in your assessments of this gang’s tactics, weapon usage, and any patterns to their raiding.  Can  I assume that because of the importance of these incidents to your town that you were involved in the investigations and follow-ups?”  She is ready to add any new information to her notes; the PDA is not just a prop.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2010)

Ming as usual drives people around, but stays in the vehicle, as he is not comfortable in social interactions.


----------



## VanorDM (May 17, 2010)

I must say I'm a bit surprised to find out the FBI has an interest in this.  But I'll be honest and welcome IRS agents here if I thought they could help somehow.

More details?  Sure I can give you that.  I can also have copies of the reports made for you if you wish.  Things are bad and I'd do most anything to see my town peaceful again.

The attacks so far have had between 12-15 riders coming into town from the east, in two groups.  One group comes in on Oak the other comes in on Grand.  They'll attack anyone that tries to stand up to them.  Other then that they'll go into the shops and other business in town and demand money, or any other good that place might offer.

Like they'll hit PB's bar, taking some cash and several cases of beer and some bottles of booze.  They'll hit the T-Shirt shack and grab a couple handfuls of t-shirts.  They'll grab chips and other food from the supermarket... 

They don't bother people in their homes and only seem to take stuff that they'll have a use for.  They've never taken big electronics like TV's and such.  But they will take portable stereos and batteries.  The first time they hit us they took a lot of camping gear, portable stoves, sleeping bags and the like.  But they haven't taken much more of that on the other attacks.

All in all it seems like they have a camp of some sort setup somewhere east of here and are now living off of us.  I've been in contact with other towns and a couple of the closer ones have been hit as well.  Never on the same day and one of them has only been hit once so far.

We've tried to set up road blocks, but they simply ride over the top of us, and I mean that literately.  They have no fear and if they crash a few bikes and get hurt, doesn't seem to bother them in the least.

The second time they came into town we had a little advanced warning, that's when we set up the roadblock.  We shot a few of them before they got to us.  But when they did it was a slaughter... I lost 2 good men that day and had over half of the rest put in the hospital for weeks.  

Since they we try to limit the damage but there's not much we can do to stop them.

They all carry clubs of one sort or another, ether homemade or some now have bats.  Some of them have shotguns, or small handguns, but that's about it.  They seem to prefer clubs and the like over guns.

Other then that, there's little rime or reason to the attacks, they ride in and it's pretty much pure chaos for a time.  They seem to wander around with no real idea of what they are doing, going where ever something catches their eye.  Then maybe 45 minutes to a hour later they ride out leaving us to clean up the mess.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2010)

Kara takes some notes on her PDA and replies, "Hmmm, thank you. My condolences for your men, Chief."

She is ready to record the answers to her follow-on questions as she pauses for the Chief to reply, "So they come in the evening correct, is it dusk or full dark when they arrive?"

"The roads heading East, Oak and Grand, do they join together into a single road heading East a little farther out?  Where did you try the roadblocks?"

"This advanced warning you mention, can you please tell us more about that?"

"Also when you had the unfortunate battle where you lost your men, did happen to take any of the bikers down?  I would like to examine any bodies if you have one in the morgue still."

She looks to Nick to see if he has any further questions to ask.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 18, 2010)

Nick also expresses his condolences for the loss of the Chiefs men and just listens as Kara asks the follow up questions. When she looks to him he simply winks at her and continues sitting their awaiting the Cheifs response.


----------



## VanorDM (May 18, 2010)

Thank you, it's not easy losing men no mater what.  But in such a small town it was really bad... Everyone here knows everyone else more or less.

We did take a few of them down, but they must of grabbed the bodies or something, because we never found any corpses.  I know we hit them, I'm pretty sure they didn't get up.  But by the time we got around to cleaning up the mess they were gone.

As to your other questions, they seem to come in sometime after dusk, I'd say around 30 minutes or so after sundown.  So it's not quite pitch black yet but pretty close.  It's actually kind of weird that way, I've never seen one with any sort of nightvision but they seem to be able to see very well in the dark.

We set up a road block about half a mile out on county road 12.  That road comes into town and becomes Main more or less.  There's a intersection out there between 12 and highway 37 that heads north-south.  highway 37 splits off and becomes Grand, 12 splits off a bit out of town and becomes main and Oak.

The advanced warning we had was from a deputy sitting out on 12 on patrol, looking for speeders and the like.  He saw them head by and gave us a good 20 minutes warning.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 19, 2010)

*[F*ck]* Nick thinks to himself and quickly pulls out his cell phone and text Rodny: _Hey see about stopping by an army surplus store and get some nightvision goggles if they have any. Thanks._ He then puts his phone away and goes back to listening. *"Is there always someone out patrolling there? What I mean is will there be an early warning the next time they return?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *[F*ck]* Nick thinks to himself and quickly pulls out his cell phone and text Rodny: _Hey see about stopping by an army surplus store and get some nightvision goggles if they have any. Thanks._




Sensing Nick's sudden discomfort, Kara looks over at what he is doing and gives him a subtle nudge to catch his attention before he sends it.  She shakes her head and whispers, "Got NVGs and more in the SUV." Then she speaks to the Chief again, "Chief Barlow, my apologies for the interruption. Please continue."
[Sblock=OOC]http://www.enworld.org/forum/5159382-post252.html Kara already looked into this other gear and packed it, except for the demolition stuff because no one has the skill.  VanorDM said it was all available.[/Sblock]
After hearing the answer to Nick's question she considers out loud, "It appears the bikers all pass through the intersection of Road 12 and Highway 37 before dividing into two groups.  Did your deputy on lookout happen to see which road they came in before reaching that intersection?"

Then she will also ask the Chief, "Can you tell me a little more about the incident with the roadblock.  Did the bikers split before they reached it?  If so, then you only dealt with half of them, correct?  Or did the others circle around and flank you?  I am wondering if they have some way communicating while separated."


----------



## VanorDM (May 19, 2010)

It's a good spot for a patrolman, lots of people like to speed out that way so we spend some time out that way.  But it's not like we always have someone out there.  We have tried to have people out there more often now, to give us some warning.  If you want I can make sure and let you know if I hear anything.

County road 12 goes out for miles and miles to the east, so they could be anywhere out that way.

We only saw half of them when we set up the road block, they road over us so fast that the other group wouldn't of had time to circle around on us before the first group was gone.  They all seem to leave at about the same time, but that could be just that they plan on spending 30 minutes in town, and doesn't mean they can communicate some how.  Then again cell phones are cheap so there's no reason to assume they can't.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2010)

Kara turns to Nick with an eyebrow raised indicating that she doesn't have any more questions.  
_<<OOC: We should have a Police Band radio to listen on the LEOs comms from the SUV.  I was assuming it came with what one might expect in an FBI vehicle including wireless access for Rodny's laptop.>>_


----------



## VanorDM (May 20, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: We should have a Police Band radio to listen on the LEOs comms from the SUV.>>_




Sure that won't be an issue.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 21, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Sensing Nick's sudden discomfort, Kara looks over at what he is doing and gives him a subtle nudge to catch his attention before he sends it. She shakes her head and whispers, "Got NVGs and more in the SUV." Then she speaks to the Chief again, "Chief Barlow, my apologies for the interruption. Please continue."




When Nick pulled his phone and texted he made it look like he was jotting something down and he didn't have to interrupt the Chief to do it. Also he has a privacy screen so Kara would not be able to read his screen. 

Nick waits until the Chief finishes answering the questions and then stands, shakes the Chiefs hand and thanks him for his time. When they leave the office he informs Kara about the text he sent to Rodny and upon her informing Nick that they already had those he smiles and shrugs his shoulders as he whips out his phone and texts _Nevermind, got it covered_ to Rodny and says *"Oops. Guess I was distracted when you got those."* He then goes to the SUV and informs Ming of the information they gathered.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Also he has a privacy screen so Kara would not be able to read his screen.



_<<OOC: OK, no worries.  More importantly where's Rory in all of this. >>_

Kara politely thanks the Chief for his time as well.  Once outside and back in the privacy of the SUV she will suggest, "Let's recon down Road 12 and check out the intersection with Highway 37.  We can look for a good spot to hold a BBQ for these orcs.  Then we can find out how Rodny did on his shopping so we can finally decide on our plan."

Assuming agreement, the three in the SUV can complete the recon.  The look for a good place to attract the orcs interest when the biker's approach, that they will not just speed on by, but also won't be an obviously suspicious trap.  They will also note places to put the remote cameras for our own early warning system.  When finished they can meet Rodny back at the motel in early afternoon.  
 
[sblock=OOC] I think we are itching to get on with it, but we need some final info before we can have everyone meet back at the CP to vote on our plans for the evening.  I think the answers can come as a result of the IC posts already submitted.
1. Recon of Road 12, we need to know if there is a good location to lure the orcs into crashing our baited BBQ.
2. Can we find the materials (Rodny's already shopping) and suitable location for Kara's clothes line trap to behead speeding bikers?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2010)

*"Very well" *says Ming sleepily as he starts the engine.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 21, 2010)

_<OOC: Rory is "off-screen" while Kara and Nick play out their investigation.>_

Rory cheerfully went back to bed after breakfast and promptly slept in til mid-afternoon.  After he woke, he pulled up an armchair and started to flip through the channels of what passed for cable.  He had canvassed the "nightlife", and the "Feds" were busy pumping the local sheriff for information.  He wasn't sure where Rodny was, but he was pretty sure that TV would be more interesting than research.

_It's best to let the professionals handle this_, he thought to himself as he got caught up on the latest MTV serial.


----------



## VanorDM (May 21, 2010)

The country side heading east from town is basic rural America.   A few hills, but mostly flat with farms of various types lining the road.  About 3 miles east of town there's a small group of homes, perhaps 15 set off in some woods, but other then that it's all basically farmland.

Half a mile east of the intersection there's a area with a clump of woods on both sides of the road.  Enough so that you could string a line across it.  There isn't any roadside clearings for a BBQ, but plenty of pasture land, you could use if you spoke to one of the farmers and asked permission.  

You could set up the BBQ perhaps a quarter mile east of the clump of trees.

Rodny has no real problem finding the stuff he was shopping for.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 22, 2010)

Rodny adds some costume jewelry to the list, including some thick hoop earrings.  He's trying to get things he thinks pirates might have liked.

Once Rodny has the items he went for, he heads back to join up with the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2010)

While they are out there, they will ask the locals for permission to use the land for their potential ops.

Meeting back at the motel CP Kara suggests, "We should vote and decide on our plans.  I think we are all agreed that we should plant the early warning cameras.  Having surveyed the land out East of town which plans do you guys want to do?"  

"Option A: We can set up the BBQ and poison the food.  We run away when the orcs come, change clothes into tactical gear and go back and finish them off, either at the BBQ area or by tracking them back to their campsite."  

"Option B: We use the clothes line cable across the road to take out as many as we can, then use the spike strips behind them to hamper escape.  Then we try to cut them down while they are on the ground.  For this I suggest we bullet proof the pickup truck to make a good protected, yet mobile place to shoot from.  All survivors that get away, we hit with Rodny's trackers to finish them off later at their campsite."

"Option C: We try to ambush them in town while they are separated into two groups.  We can hit one group to take them out and then head out East to use Option B on the second one when they are leaving town."

"I suggest we prepare Option B no matter what.  If they don't fall for the BBQ, it's a fallback plan by itself or in combination with Option C."

She looks at the others each in turn for their votes.


----------



## ThWatcher (May 23, 2010)

Rodny's reply and vote is, *"Well, I was thinking about that on the drive back.  I will vote against option 'C' because if we attack them in town, they're more likely to take it out on the town's people."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2010)

*"Yes, my vote goes for plan A and plan B combined. We can wait on the truck to see if they hit the poisoned bait, if not, we'll have the wire and the rest set up. WE'll just need to drive there." *says Ming.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2010)

Rory stared out the window as the group discussed their options.  He was still missing the band something fierce, and there were so many other things he'd rather be doing... but a paycheck was a paycheck.  Rory felt more like an army soldier than an action hero, though.  The military always sounded glamorous until you actually had to DO the job.

"If we're really going to do this," Rory said finally, "Option A seems the safest bet to me.  B seems like yer real smack-hits-the-fan scenario.  And C, well... C seems safer than B.  So, A, C, B, in that order."


----------



## Felix1459 (May 25, 2010)

*"I'd go with a and b."*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2010)

Kara sums up the decision, "Alright the majority clearly prefer Plan A and then use Plan B for backup.  Let us be about putting it into motion.  Rodny, when you are ready with the cameras, you and I can go set up our early warning network and the cable trap.  We also need to cover our BBQ area with cameras to observe the orcs."

"Nick can you please use your Marine Corps training to prepare a good firing position from the trees where we will set up the clothes line trap?  It should be close enough to have short range, with good cover and offer concealment for Ming until he decides to close in for melee combat.  You know a few claymore mines would be useful.  If the orcs don't come tonight maybe Ms. Johnson can hook us up with some by tomorrow. I will give her a call."

"Ming and Rory, can you please set up the BBQ trap itself and poisoning the food?  Rodny's trackers can be attached to beer, no cases as 12-packs are easier for them to carry.  Beer is probably the most likely thing that they are guaranteed to take. But if you have any other things they will loot that can conceal a tracker that will work too."

"Once we are ready, Rory can you please find a few local friends to party at the BBQ.  Don't let them eat the poisoned food though, fix something safe for them to eat.  When the orcs show up we'll give you a heads up and they can just run away, never actually being in danger.  If you want, you can pile them into the back of the pickup and get them clear yourself.  The rest of us can respond based on what happens after that."

"For our contingency plan, Nick and Ming can man the clothes line trap with an ATV for transportation concealed in the trees nearby.  Rodny and I will use the SUV for the surveillance and follow the orcs into the trap areas on the road.  I will use the sniper rifle and Rodny will set up the spike strips after we spring the clothes line trap.  Rory can charge in with the pickup from the BBQ area, leaving our party guests behind, to pickup Ming and Nick if needed."

"We have comm sets and Night Vision Goggles for everyone during the operation.  Anything we missed or need to change?"

_OOC: I think we all eager to get on with it, so unless someone has something to add or modify, can we advance the clock to evening with this plan yes? Only question Ms. Johnson needs to answer is about the Claymore mines.  But if the orcs come this day it won't matter._


----------



## ThWatcher (May 25, 2010)

Rodny accepts the vote and the leadership.  He proceeds to the preparations outlined for him to do.  He performs his tasks to the best of his ability.

(OOC: Let me know if I need to make any rolls.)


----------



## VanorDM (May 25, 2010)

[ooc:Claymores are a bit to restricted even for Dept 7, so no, you won't be getting those anytime soon.

I have a map of the area up in the OOC thread.  Let me know where you want to set up, and I'll set up the map accordingly then we can fast forward to the orc's. /ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

_OOC: Since no one else is speaking up, Kara will chose the Southwest corner of the intersection.    Go ahead and pull the trigger on this thing. _


----------



## Felix1459 (May 28, 2010)

ick stares at the area and decides he's going to set up in the southwest corner of the barn. He then asks *"Are we going to be setting up this BBQ to the east (right) of the treeline or to the west of it (left)?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Kara replies to Nick, "We were setting up the clothes line trap in the grove of trees.  You would be setting up there to spring the trap and be in range with your P90, probably same side of the road as the BBQ.  The farm is a quarter mile East of the trees and we are setting up the BBQ near there.  I was thinking of actually putting the BBQ across the road to the Southwest of the intersection to make it appear that it wasn't really being hosted by the farmer.  I didn't want to put them in danger.  But essentially the plan is to just abandon the BBQ area letting the orcs poison themselves or carry away the loot."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

*"I get to pick the poison" *says Ming with a grin.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I get to pick the poison" *says Ming with a grin.



Kara replies with a grin as well, "Go for it big guy."


----------



## ThWatcher (May 28, 2010)

Once the location is reached, Rodny confers with the group to determine the best locations for the cameras and then sets them up to transmit back to their computer(s) in the van/vehicle.

He then helps where ever he is needed.  Once everything is ready, he takes up a position in front of the computer(s) to watch for the orcs and tell everyone when and where to expect the orcs.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 28, 2010)

Rory spreads the word about the BBQ, announcing that the Q is in celebration of the release of his band's upcoming new single.  He invites all club, restaurant and shop owners who may be interested in some free publicity.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 28, 2010)

*"Oh, I misunderstood. I'll setup here in the treeline. It'll provide some cover. I'll bring some jerky and water. Ming, I suggest you do the same if you're going to be down there with me or near the treeline."* Nick then gets some jerky and some water and prepares to head down to the treeline. 

For when it comes up: Initiative. (1d20+7=25)


----------



## ThWatcher (May 28, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Init  (1d20+1=18)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rory Shanahan*

_You hear a 'fwissssh' as the world begin to spin and turn white... _Initiative: 1d20+2=16


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

For Kara: Initiative  (1d20+2=13)
Same roll from the OOC thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, lsot track: Ming's init: 15


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 1, 2010)

Later that night a group of 12 orcs heads down the road towards town.  The group sees the BBQ in the distance and slows down to check it out.

Seeing a small group of people and lots of meat and beer, they pull over get off their bikes and walk towards the tables, the people at the BBQ run off but the orc's don't pay them much attention.

They all grab huge chunks of meat and a several cans of beer before sitting down and starting to devourer it.  They eat in a manner that makes boot camp privates seem fussy and well mannered.  Many of the orc's don't bother opening the cans like normal but simply rip off the top and dump the contents down their throat.

It doesn't take too long for the poison to take effect, and after only perhaps ten minutes three of the orcs fall over clutching their stomachs and rolling around on the ground.  This brings a howl of laughter from the rest, thinking they simply ate to fast or drank too much.  

When the fourth one falls over and the first three stop moving, then things get a bit more serious.   One of them kicks one of the fallen orc's in the side and laughs, but when it doesn't respond, doesn't even groan the rest start checking the area, while one bends over to see if any of the four fallen orcs are breathing.

Feeling no breath, he yells something to the rest.  They all pull out clubs or else sawed off shotguns and start wrecking the place... There being no one near to smash they instead smash tables, the grill and anything else they can find.

The one who bent over says something to the rest and points towards Wescot the rest nod and start to head towards their bikes.

[ooc: The 8 remaining orcs are in the BBQ area and will be heading towards their bikes shortly.  I would like to know where everyone is and what everyone is going to do for the first combat round. /ooc]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2010)

*"That was funny. Should have mixed more black lotus with the crotalotoxin; anyway three are down, and I bet the others don't feel any good. They are going to their bikes armed. I can sense vengeance in their eyes." *Ming reports. He will be hiding nearby and will remain there until he is called  for the final assault or something.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

[OOC: I had assumed that the monitoring vehicle was in or near the trees to be ready to give chase after the orcs is they headed for town.  But, yes, Rodny is in the vehicle monitoring the arrival of the orcs.  He is ready to fight or take whatever actions he is told to do.]

Rodny will do as instructed to by Kara.






*Original Post:*
Rodny is most likely in the trees with whoever else is there.  He will hold action and shoot whenever the first of his group fires.  

When he does fire, it will be at the same orc that the first person fired at, unless that orc went down.  If that orc went down, he'll fire at the orc closest to himself.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

[OOC: Rodny should by in SUV with Kara.  That's where the two are watching what's going on at the BBQ.  Ming and Nick were in the woods to spring the trap. Rory has a choice, join Nick's group or Kara's since he has time to drive around to either in the 4x4.  I suggest editing your post because Rodny was responsible for monitoring the camera feeds from the SUV.]

On seeing the orcs being angry and looking to head to Wescot, she comes over the comms circuit, "Heads up! There are 8 Tangoes getting ready to get back on their bikes, and they are angry. Most likely they want revenge and are on their way to Wescot, go ahead get ready to spring the clothes line cable.   Then I suggest we hit them hard and fast with the two trucks running them over.  Then we mop up the rest."

Either Rodny or Kara is driving the SUV with NVGs and hopefully Rory(in the 4x4 pickup) is there as well East of the farm buildings ready to follow behind the orcs into the trap area.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 2, 2010)

The orc's all run back to where they had left their bikes and after starting them, howl a battle cry and race off down the road heading west towards Wescot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

_[OOC: Kara will let Rodny drive, he might be more comfortable using the SUV as a weapon rather than shooting. ]_

Looking over Rodny's shoulder from the back seat, she'll relay the current situation to the others.  She prepares her P90 with Armor Piercing rounds and the Laser Sight.  Wearing NVGs she won't need the illuminator.  She rolls down the window ready to fire.  She says to Rodny, "Let's follow them into the trapped area at the trees.  Without our lights they probably won't even notice."

<< Next up Rory and Nick >>


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 3, 2010)

*"Great now we have tangos to deal with too? I thought Orcs were bad enough."* Nick says into the comm. He readies the trap. Ready to spring it at the most opportune moment. 

OOC: Don't know what other roll you'd want for that other than initiative, which hopefully I get at 25.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Kara replies to Nick's sarcasm about the lingo, "Ha ha, very funny.  We are going to follow them in, hopefully orcs go squish when you hit them with a truck." 

_OOC: I would say it takes place just before the Surprise Round, before the orcs are really even aware of combat.  Then we all should get Surprise Round actions in our Initiative order and then Round 1 starts.  At least that's my take on it._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2010)

Ming tenses ready to spring out with his sword once the trap takes effect.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2010)

Rory revs the 4x4 and prepares to enter the fray.  Beads of sweat danced down his face, and his fingers tensed and relaxed on the wheel.  _Well, boyo, now or never.  Time to earn that paycheck._


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 4, 2010)

The band of orc's start up their bikes with a roar, and race off to the east.  Between their rage and speed they don't notice the wire strung across the road until it's too late, the first 6 taken clean off their bikes and suffering more then a few bruses from the fall.

The last two seeing what happened and perhaps being a bit more skillful riders manage to avoid the wire.  However they break hard and whip around to see what happened to the rest of their gang.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nick sees as the Orcs start to fall from the tripwire he wonders to himself if this was the right course of action. But seeing as though they're already committed to the attack with the poison and all he decides to take action. As the two avoid the wire he takes aim with the P90 and fires at the one which is closest to him. (If the ones on the bikes are out of range he will instead fire at the ones on the ground).P90 attack and damage. (1d20+3=9, 2d8-1=12)AP to strike (1d6=5)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Ming gets out from cover and charges the orc nearest, his stylish greatsword out. He lets a grunt come out from his mouth as he lowers the cutting weapon over the foe.

14 vs AC for 12 dmg.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 7, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

After monitoring the orc's initial approach and activities at the BBQ, Rodny puts on the NV Goggles, starts the SUV, and drives toward the orcs as they head for town.  Rodny tries to run over one or more of the downed orcs while at the same time trying to avoid the downed motorcycles. 

[sblock=If needed]
Drive check  (1d20+1=20)
Att. roll with  vehicle (1d20+1=15) (I used Dex Bonus instead of strength because Dex is used for driving.  Change the roll to 14 if you want no bonus.  Don't know what damage roll is.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 7, 2010)

Rory guns the 4x4 and moves on an intercept course with Rodny.  "Don't dally pullin' yer plums, boyos... the mothership's a-comin'!" he quips over the lip-mikes, indicating that anyone on foot will have a chance to hop in the back for a ride.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*

Kara is the back seat of the SUV, both rear windows are down.  She braces herself while Rodny does his fancy driving.  When he comes to a stop (if he does, otherwise fire when they are close enough) she will open fire at the two orcs on the bikes, if they are within 30 feet.  If not, then the closest orc that looks like it will get up and fight.

[sblock=OOC]Standard Action: Ranged Attack (P90)  (1d20+6=15,  2d8=7)
Included Laser Sight, Point Blank Shot and AP Ammo 

Kara
*AC:* 14 (18 with Cover)
*HP:* 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 8, 2010)

With a squeal of tires and burnt rubber you all converge on the downed and confused orc's.  Kara and Nick pull out their P90's and open fire on the two left upright.  The bullets tear into them and blood flies as they fall over gasping the wounds in their chest.

Rodny races though the pile of bodies and crushes two of them under his wheels.

Finally Ming rushes up and with a single blow of his sword separates the head from the body of one of the orc's.

In a very, very short amount of time five of the eight orc's are now dead with the other 3 still on the ground and just now starting to pick themselves up.  

[ooc: Basically I'm treating this as a surprise round, in which you have caught them flat footed and unprepared.  The 3 orc's on the ground will take a full round to get up, so you all have two more actions you can take before they will be able to fight back. /ooc]


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 8, 2010)

The fact that Nick has no clue what Rory meant to say is quickly pushed out of his mind as he sees the events unfold in front of him. Without moving from his position he turns his attention to the three downed orcs attempting to get up. He fires at the closest orc and if that one goes down he fires at the next (unfortunately Nick's gun jams and when he fixes it it fires throwing the round downrange).P90 attack and possible damage. (1d20+3=22, 2d8-1=12)Attack and possible damage. (1d20+3=4, 2d8-1=10)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Kara asks Rodny, "Rodny, can you stop the car right here for a second?"

From the stopped SUV's window, her elevated advantage she give her decent shot down at an orc nearby.  She plugs him with another shot from her P90.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Fire P90 Ranged Attack  (1d20+6=22,  2d8=9)
Move Action: Aim[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 9, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny brings the car to a stop.  If he has sufficient attack action left and there is a one or more moving orcs on the driver's side, he will pick up his gun and attempt to fire at the closest one.  

Att. & Possible  Dam. (1d20-3=0,  2d6=6)

(OOC: Well, at least it wasn't a fumble.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Kara comes over the comm circuit, "Perhaps we should leave one alive so we can interrogate him to find their camp."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hearing Kara's suggestion over the comm,  Nick quickly closes the distance to within 40 feet of the last Orc (who I believe is standing by now) and tells him *"You are outnumbered and outgunned. Stand down or we will end you."* Nick says this not as a threat, simply stating fact. Knowing Ming is within striking distance of this Orc doesn't hurt his confidence though.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 10, 2010)

To add emphasis to the threat, Rory pulls the 4x4 into a skid (driver side facing the orcs) and levels his P90 in their direction, using the lower part of the open window as a brace.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to close to 40 feet; Ready action to fire if any of the Orcs advance.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ming gets into position, raising his great sword in the air, ready to slice more orc meat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2010)

Kara speaks softly into the com circuit, "If he doesn't surrender and tries to run, we can hit him with a tracker bug.  That will work just as good.  Hopefully he won't make us put him down.  Can you guys take him out non-lethally if he continues to fight?"  Kara reaches for her taser gun.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 11, 2010)

The team puts down two of the last three orc's with no real problem.  The last one pulls himself up on his feed and looks around at all the guns pointed at him.

He kicks a bike laying on it's side next to him and then puts his hands up in the air.

You gonna shoot me or what?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 12, 2010)

Through the comm Nick asks *"Ming. Would you be so kind as to knock him the f*ck out? Thanks."* Nick advances slightly, covering so He can get a shot off if the Orc tries anything or somehow overpowers Ming.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2010)

Kara whispers back over the comms, "I have my taser and I thought I saw a stun gun in Rodny's gear."  Kara gets out of the SUV, holding the P90 in her left hand and readying her taser in case Ming needs help.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 12, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

At the request for a stun gun, Rodney reaches into his equipment for his.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2010)

Ming nods, and throws the sword to a side, sticking it on the dirt. He slaps his hands as to take the dust off. When he is closer, he takes a short run and delivers a demolishing hit on the orc's jaw is a swift fluid movement.


*17 to hit and 7 nonlethal dmg with bare hands*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick whispers into the comm "Hit'em with that tracer while he's distracted and then let's fake like we have more pressing issues and get the h*ll out of here."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2010)

_<<OOC: If the orc is already wounded, 7 points probably knocked him out.  Based on that, I am going to assume he is out already.>>_

Kara looks down at the last remaining orc and at the carnage the group has wrought and says, "I love it when a plan comes together."  The look on her face is grim, but they have done what was necessary.  Despite quoting some dumb TV show she is not being flippant about the killing, she is happy that none of them are hurt.

"I agree let's hit him with a tracker.  We can tie him up, but badly enough that we can let him escape and follow him later.  For now let's dump him in the ditch over there." 

"But I think we need to clean up this mess before we leave the scene.  At least get it out of the road anyway.  Maybe Dept 7 has a clean up crew to take care of the fine details, but we at least probably need to gather up the bodies and motorcycles out of the public eye first before a car comes along and decides to call the LEOs."

She will put in a call to Ms. Johnson and inform her of the situation and ask about the clean up crew.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 14, 2010)

(If the Orc is out)
Nick will help Ming move the body over to the ditch after they've placed the tracker. He will cut the Orc with his knife and suggest they pile all the bodies next to him that way the Orc will just think that they thought he was dead and head back. He helps pick up the bikes that can be moved and moves them off the road. If one of the two bikes that didn't fall are driveable Nick will ride the one that has the least or no blood on it. He tells the others to put one of the other working bikes near the rest of the downed ones so when the Orc escapes he'll have something to escape on.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2010)

Rory's eyes lit up at the sea of motorcycles which lay before him.  "Hey now, no sense in leavin' these expensive pieces of art behind!  Let's throw some in the back o' the truck!"

"Besides..." he added, "we don't want the local popos wonderin' why there's a big pile of gang bikes and no bodies to show for 'em.  They'll get nosy."

<<And if that doesn't work...>>

"But there's more quid in this pile than I've ever seen in my whole fekkin' life!  They're dead, they don't need 'em, come ooooon... I'll do it meself if I have to."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

*"Rory's right, what's wrong in making some profit out of this? Besides they are regular motos" *supports Ming.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 14, 2010)

The orc goes down like a ton of bricks after being hit hard enough that he might as well been hit with a ton of bricks.

You tie him up after planting a tracking device on him and leave him on the side of the road.  Mixed in with the pile of other bodies.

The bikes that the orc's were riding are all in decent shape, and are all big beefy road bikes, each one could easily bring in about 10 grand.  But each one has also had some cosmetic modifications done to them, and would take the better part of a day to remove all the spikes, and other decorations.

It won't be hard to do, just take a little time.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny assists where ever he can, including making sure the tracker is working.

When talks shifts to the bikes, he adds, *"I don't think I'm not strong enough to handle one by myself, but I can definitely fix and/or modify them to your liking."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nick suggests leaving the bikes that are scrapped. Loading three (if they fit) into the  bed of the 4x4 and having Rory and Kara ride the other two. Ming drive the 4x4, Rodny the SUV and he'll drive the other. Leaving two bikes. Of the two one will be the one that's not driveable and the other Nick damages to look as if it wasn't driveable but upon closer look someone would see that the damage was just cosmetic. He suggest to Rodney to put a tracker inside the bike as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Kara takes a look at the big road cruiser and says to Ming, "I think you better take a bike.  My feet won't touch the ground when I sit on the seat. I can drive the 4x4."  

"Shall we take them back to the BBQ area, we probably won't arouse as much suspicion there, since people will likely think it is the orcs still partying.  Without a ramp we probably cannot load the bikes in the truck, but we can load most of the bodies to put them with the others at the BBQ area too.  Our friend here probably won't search around for more than a working motorcycle to bug out, we can monitor him on the surveillance when he starts to stir and be ready.  Speaking of which, the poisoned orcs back there, might not be dead.  We better check that too."

She puts in that call to Ms. Johnson, "Ma'am, I think we are going to need a trailer truck.  We have some motorcycles that we need to have disappeared.  The Department can probably salvage them for cash to cover expenses.  We can burn the orc bodies to dispose of them, unless you want one for examination."


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny replies, *"Sure, I can add a tracker to the bike.  Give me a minute."*

Rodny proceeds to retrieve and attach a tracker to the bike.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 15, 2010)

Rory's face screwed up as though he had been slapped.  "Whoa, whoa, whoa, what do you mean, the Department can salvage them?  They're our spoils, luv.  They pay us to do our work, and I'd call THESE babies the perks!"


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

While he's attaching the tracker to the bike, Rodny listens to the present conversations.  It occurs to him that the orcs might be carrying things that may be of arcane interest to him.  Or at least they may have some things of value to the group.  

Once he finishes with the tracker, he will begin searching the orcs and their bikes for anything of interest or value.  If anyone else is free at the moment, he'll ask them to help so the searching goes faster.

[sblock=ooc]
Here's a few search rolls in case you need them.
Search (1d20+8=13,  1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=24,  1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 15, 2010)

Ms Johnson will have a covered trailer delivered to town and congratulates you on a job well done.

She also informs you that pretty much any equipment you find is yours to keep, but the Dept would be happy to buy it or trade for it.  

(ooc'ish all the stuff you get from the Dept isn't really yours, and isn't always going to be available.  The guns you have and some other basic equipment will be... But other stuff might need to be returned if needed worse elsewhere.  But the are willing to trade gear... Say a bike for an assault rifle.)

She also recommends in the strongest terms that you burn the bodies.  They pass for humans at a distance or when people are hiding in their homes...  But on an examining table they won't.  Having an autopise would cause questions the Dept wouldn't care to see asked.

There's little of interest on the bodies, mostly just the clothes on their backs, some clubs and a few cheap shotguns.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny will pick up the shotguns and ammo.  He'll unload them and put them in the back of the SUV.  *"They may not be worth much, but we don't want to leave them where children or criminals could get them.  If none of us want them, we'll trade them in to the department for whatever credit we can get."*

The clubs, Rodny will add to the fire for burning the bodies.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 16, 2010)

"There, ya see?" Rory says, grinning from ear to ear.  "It's good to have yer own kit, 'cuz you never know when the rug'll get pulled out from under ya."

Rory revs the motor on his new hog for emphasis.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Kara nods in understanding, "No problem ma'am."  After relaying the information to the others, she will help out. 

"We can strip off some of these extras and possibly park the bikes at the motel while we wait for the orc to wake up. We can burn the bodies over by the BBQ area, a bonfire will not look out of place over there."
_
OOC: I guess I am ready to move along to when the orc wakes up and we track him back to their camp._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

OOC: Me too


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 16, 2010)

_OOC: @perrinmiller - I think you meant "try" to track him back.  The DM decides the complications, if any, remember? _


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 17, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

While helping with the various activities of the group, Rodny keeps the tracking units' receiver near him so he can tell the others which way the orc is going when the orc begins to move/escape.  Rodny also keeps his weapon on him at all times, just in case the orc comes at him, or anyone else, before leaving.


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 18, 2010)

After a while the orc comes too, he shakes his head and and looks around.  Not seeing any of his fellow orc's or the people who attacked him, he grabs the nearest bike he can find and hightails it west.

The tracking device seems to be working 5 by 5 and you should have no trouble tracking him.

After a time the orc turns north and then finally stops at a somewhat rundown looking cabin a few hundred yards into the woods.

In the driveway are another dozen bikes of various types some with side cars.  Behind the cabin you can see a plume of smoke and what look like they may be tests of some sort.  The cabin itself is quite large if crude and sits at the front of what must be a hundred square yards of cleared space.  Behind that is thick woods.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 19, 2010)

*"So Kara. Any ideas?"* Nick asks Kara from within the SUV as they pull up to the orc's place. *"Do you think it's one of those kill the leader and the rest disband kind of crap?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 19, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny, while watching the tracking equipment, warns the group that the orc is slowing down.  When he changes direction and slows to a stop, Rodny tells the group how far ahead he is when he stops.  He wants to make sure the group has plenty of time to stop and observe the orc's cabin from cover.

(OOC: I'm not contradicting Felix's post.  I'm just indicating what Rodny would do.)

When the group approaches the cabin, Rodny will do his best to be prepared and to follow the orders/suggestions given to him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2010)

*Kara Acoma 6/6*



Felix1459 said:


> *"So Kara. Any  ideas?"* Nick asks Kara from within the SUV as they pull up to  the orc's place. *"Do you think it's one of  those kill the leader and the rest disband kind of crap?"*



Kara says, "Let's stop here at the head of the driveway and discuss.   First I think we should lay out the spike strips in case they bolt.  If  there are a dozen more we cannot let them take revenge on the town, we  need to stop them here.  I assume we all agree on that point."

Once that's done, she will continue, "We have probably a few choices, storm them, hitting fast and hard right away.  Or we can try picking them off with the sniper rifle and hit them from range when they start coming out to us.  Or we can just wait until daylight, maybe they will sleep during the day, and we can sneak take them out with our silencers and such."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 20, 2010)

*"I agree with the spike strip and I say we scout out a good firing position, but if they move to attack the town maybe...rig the 4x4 to drive straight through the house or the campground. While they're distracted by that we can pick them off with the sniper rifle and the P90's...but again, only if they go on the offensive."* Nick tries to remain calm while saying this though the adrenaline in his system probably rushes his speech pattern a little.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 20, 2010)

Rory says, "Well, if we were reeeeal sneaky, we could just walk up and push the bikes away from the orc house all quiet like, leavin' them with no way ta make a getaway."

Getting more excited, Rory continued, "Did we bring any flash-bangs?  It's military tradition to toss one of those feckers in to get 'em all disoriented before droppin' the shock and awe from all entrances."

As an afterthought, he added, "And if we had C4, we could just bring down the feckin' roof on 'em.  Told ya so.  Oh, but wait!  I saw this on TV once... the cops tied off a rope to a big truck and somehow pulled down a whole wall..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2010)

Kara replies to Rory, "Sorry, no explosives. Since no one knows how to use them, I think we left them back at Department HQ."

"I am not terrible sneaky and would feel a little exposed and vulnerable trying to get closer to just steal their bikes.  But Nick's idea of rigging the truck to crash through the wall, could be the next best thing as trying to pull it down.  And there is no risk of being discovered while trying to sneak closer to the house."

"What do you think Ming?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2010)

With no opinion from Ming, Kara turns to Nick, "How are you at sneaking?  Let's go find a good firing position."

She turns to Rory, "Go ahead and rig the 4x4 truck to crash into the cabin once we are in position.  We can always pay for the repairs from the money from salvaging more bikes.  We can start shooting in the confusion."

She grabs the cold loaded ammunition for the sniper rifle and attaches the silencer.  With her P90 slung from her shoulder she carries the heavier PSG-1 ready to follow Nick into the woods flanking the cabin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2010)

Ming awakes suddenly, apparently the excercise got the chinese man sleepy over the talking. He stands, shakes his head and follows Kara* "Uhm, what will I do?"*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 24, 2010)

*"I guess we'll find out won't we?"* Nick responds to Kara with a nervous laugh. *"Oh and I assume they planned on collateral damage and we don't neccesarilly need to tell them we crashed the 4x4 on purpose...who know's, maybe Rodny can rig it so it can me controlled remotely. Then we could get more than just one good hit out of it. Rory, you and Ming could wait by the spike strips to take out the orc's that go that way. Maybe Rory a hundred or so feet down so you can finish the ones that lose control and crash before they get back up and Ming at the actual strip to take out those who stopped in time."* Nick adds.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 24, 2010)

Rory throws a wink at Kara.  "Now you're talkin'!  One 4x4 torpedo, comin' up!  Rodny, any ideas on how to make it go boom?"


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny quickly and quietly responds.  *"Nope, even if I had the parts to hook up a remote control, it'd take at least 2 to 4 hours if I had light to do the work by.  Best I can do right now is a block or club on the gas peddle and a rope or bungee on the steering wheel.  And that will loose accuracy fast.  Might hit the house from 75 feet.  Much beyond that is an almost guaranteed miss.  And without explosives, the only thing quick would be to make it into a Molotov cocktail."* 

He starts to get some rope and something for the gas.  *"Oh, if there's anything in the 4x4 you want to save, better get it now."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2010)

Kara replies, "Works for me, let's get to it."  

"I suggest Ming gets closer to the cabin though and chop up any that come out on the West side opposite from Nick and myself."

"Rory and Rodny can stay with the SUV and cover the South side and close on the cabin from there once the fireworks start."  

"Nick and I can cover the East and North sides from a good firing position.  I will start picking off any that I see quietly.  Then as they start stirring in alarm, then you guys can send in the mobile Molotov Cocktail and we take the rest as they exit."

_<<OOC: I think we are ready to start next combat, yes?  I provided Initiative just in case. _Initiative  (1d20+2=18)>>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2010)

*"Chop. Understood."* nods emphatically the chinese man.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 26, 2010)

*"What about the spike strip? We don't want any of them getting away right?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2010)

Kara says, "It should be fine.  Rodny and Rory can lay it back down after the 4x4 passes."
_
<<OOC: I think we laid those out right away before we were discussing plans.  At least that's what I thought, if not they should be put down right away.>>_


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 29, 2010)

Those who are moving towards the cabin to get into firing locations do so, setting up the 4x4 to race down the driveway doesn't take much effort and is ready to go any time.

The orcs in the cabin don't seem to take any notice of you yet.  You see three orcs in the yard outside the cabin.

[ooc: I'll need intuitive and move silently rolls from everyone who is doing so.  I'll post an updated map here shortly with the location of the orcs you can see.  I'll also move everyone into place on the map.  If you don't agree with your location let me know and I'll fix it asap. /ooc]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 29, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Init (1d20+1=7) 

Move Silently (1d20+1=11) 

Rodny begins preparing the vehicle.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 30, 2010)

Initiative, Move Silently and Hide. (1d20+7=18, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=7)


----------



## VanorDM (Jun 30, 2010)

[ooc: Going to start using combat rounds.  So everyone post their action for the round and I'll post up a end of round summery./ooc]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny makes sure he has his stuff out of the 4x4.  He also makes sure the aim is as accurate as possible.  Then, when instructed to, he starts the engine, slips it into gear, and rolls out of the cab before it can pick up speed.  (He doesn't want to be injured by hitting the ground/bushes too fast.)

If that's prior to the first combat round, his next action will be to pick himself up and begin moving up and to the left for cover of the trees/bushes.

(OOC: He'll be running but may not make it there in the first round.)


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC: Does it look like they hear us getting into position or do we have a supruse round on them?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







VanorDM said:


> Those who are moving towards the cabin to get into firing locations do so,
> 
> I'll also move everyone into place on the map.  If you don't agree with your location let me know and I'll fix it asap. /ooc]



I sorta disagreed on Nick and Kara's starting position in the OOC thread.  So before he and I can post actions we really need to know if our starting position is being administratively moved, or do we have to do it in combat rounds.  If we are still needing to sneak in place around to the NE side and we have to do this round  by round, it could take awhile.  



Felix1459 said:


> OOC: Does it look like they hear us getting into position or do we have a supruse round on them?



This relates to my question above and really depends on our starting position.  Based on distance away, we should be able to change that position out of sight and hearing range until we close back in again.  Based on your IC post it would appear we are in combat with an unaware opponent.  So we have surprise until we make them aware, correct?  Making them aware would either be allowing them to see or hear us by failing on our sneaking or we start shooting them, I assume.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2010)

_I don't see why we need a battle map/grid at all.  We've been doing fine without one._


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 1, 2010)

All of this is ooc...

I've used a battle map for every combat so far.  I just don't always post it, because it's not needed.  I can post a map at any time you guys want.  With a round a day or so, there's no good way for me to remember stuff so I move everyone based on their posts.  It's the only fair way to do this IMO.

The place I put everyone was the closest you could get to the cabin without raising an alarm.  For Kira and Nick you can swing out farther east without an issue so I moved you 40 ft east and a bit north of where I had you on the last map I posted.

That gives you a different view of the back yard, so if that location is fine with you I'll post a round 0 report and we can start from there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Fine by me, pull the trigger.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool beans


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 2, 2010)

_I'm happy if everyone else is happy.  Sorry to sound like such a gloomy Gus._

Rory fumbles with the P90 to get it into firing position, then takes cover.

_Rory is holding his action until everyone else has acted (Orcs included, if they're included) last in the round._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

@Vanor; Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the plan is for Kara to open fire first with the silenced PSG-1.  Of course if the orcs actions initiate combat instead, then that's different.

Kara keys her comms, "I think we are in position.  Unless Nick wants to continue maneuvering around to cover more of the rear of the cabin, I will start trying to pick them off."


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 2, 2010)

ooc:







perrinmiller said:


> @Vanor; Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the plan is for Kara to open fire first with the silenced PSG-1.




As far as I know yes... so everyone can post up their round 1 actions and I'll post the end of round stuff after that./ooc]

*Round 0 report.*

Ming moves up towards the cabin on the west side.  He stops just short of the west wall, seeing two orcs in front of him out in the open.  

Kira and Nick move up on the east side, heading a bit north and east to circle around the cabin itself.  After you draw even with the east side of the cabin you get a better view of the back yard and see two more orcs then before, meaning there are at least 5 orcs in the back yard.  You also see some tables and tents scattered around in the yard.

Rodny and Rory prep the 4x4 to crash into the cabin.  Everything is ready and you can send it on it's way as soon as you get hear the fight start.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny remains silent, watching the action from behind the 4x4's door.  He listens to the comm unit and to the noises of the night.  He'll continue this through the first seconds of the fight, waiting for his queue.  (Whatever round that may be in.)

Then, when instructed to, he starts the engine, slips it into gear.  He stays in the cab only long enough to be sure it will not veer off course from hitting the cabin.  He then  rolls out of the cab, hitting the ground in a tuck-n-roll position, trying to hold onto his weapon(s).


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nick signals to Kara letting her know he's going to attempt to get closer. He moves forward as much as he can while remaining undetected in cover. He brings his P90 up on target and let's Kara know which one he's aiming at so she can start shooting at the others. He then waits for Kara to start firing. When she does he'll hold until the Orcs discover they're under attack and then he'll open fire.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2010)

Rory gives Rodny an elbow and says, "Is this feckin' sweet or what?!"

Rory watched Kara, Nick, and Ming secure their respective positions, each the consummate professional. "Hey, boy-o," Rory asked suddenly, "What should we do for an after-party?  I can't really ask those three... they might decide to go hunt more Orcs to celebrate."


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 3, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny thinks for a moment and whispers back.  *"I hadn't given it much thought so I don't know yet."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

While everyone is getting into position, Kara sets up the tripod of the PSG-1 and lines up her targets.  She picks the first one, an orc that if he falls down, his buddies won't see or notice.  She keeps him in the scope until they are ready, calming her breathing while she waits and tracks his movements.

After everyone gives the signal, she keys the comms, "Taking tango one."  She squeezes the trigger and sends the first shot down range.  Then looks for the second and takes aim.
[sblock=OOC]1st Shot: Sniper Shot,  Silenced (1d20+4=16, 2d8-1=13)
She can only fire every other round once combat is actually starting.  I rolled the next shots as well in case the orcs are still unaware. Once they react realizing they are under attack then her actions might change.
2nd Shot: Sniper Shot,  Silenced (1d20+4=14, 2d8-1=10)
3rd Shot: Sniper  Shot, Silenced (1d20+4=22, 2d8-1=13)[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 6, 2010)

*End of Surprise Round*

Kara lines up the nearest orc who seems to be out of visual range of the rest and squeezes the trigger.   There is a small puff sound then the orc falls over dead from a headshot.

Taking aim on a second orc on the far side of the clearing Kara once more squeezes the trigger and a second orc goes down with a headshot.

The third orc visible from Kara and Nick's location happens to see the second orc go down and quickly scans the area before diving behind a table.  You can see the tip of his head scan the area, which seems to mean he doesn't know where the shots came from.

He yells some sort of warning to his companions and they turn to look at him, as he pulls a shotgun out from under the table.

[ooc: That's the surprise round.  I gave Kara the benefit of picking the best targets she could see, but the orc in the middle got lucky and noticed something.  

2 orc's are down and it doesn't look like they know where the shots came from.  Kara has the option of reloading in round 1 and taking another shot in round 2, or taking a different action in round 1.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2010)

_OOC: From everyone's current positions, how many orcs are visible for each separate group?  

Also the PSG-1 is semi-auto, but I think she needs a round to aim so it's still every other round to fire effectively.  I will look it up later before posting her actions_.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: before I post Nick's actions, was he in range to shoot the third before he got his warning out?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2010)

During her firing Kara whispers in to the comms circuit, "Tango one down, acquiring."

After her next shot, "Tango two down... his buddy noticed, but he's looking around.  They are alert but have no targets yet. Wait a moment before letting the truck go."

She looks at how many orcs are visible to her now and takes aim on another target.
[sblock=OOC]Round 1: *Move Action:* Look at available targets to choose next victim
*Attack Action:* Acquire target with Scope
*Free Action:* Speaking
Based on last post it would appear that there are multiple orcs visible.  They are aware that they are under attack, but until they actually become aware of specific opponent I think they are still flat-footed to our ranged attacks. 
If Nick is going to shoot the orc that sounded the alarm, please say so over the comm circuit so Kara can acquire a different one.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

Ming remains silently hidden, as he tighten the grip of his sword in anticipation.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny hears Kara say to hold on releasing the 4x4, confirming his plan to wait till told to start/release the vehicle.

As an after thought, he asks quietly over the comm. *"Do we want the 4x4's lights on or off when I send it on it's way?"*


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 7, 2010)

[ooc:It's 145ft from you to the target.  With a P90 that's a long shot... 

There's 2 orc's that Ming can see and one Kara and Nick can see.

You get the flat footed bonus until the orc's first action./ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> Rodny asks quietly over the comm. *"Do we want the 4x4's lights on or off when I send it on it's way?"*



Kara replies, "Your choice, it is a diversion."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 8, 2010)

*As stated in post #447*



Felix1459 said:


> Nick signals to Kara letting her know he's going to attempt to get closer. He moves forward as much as he can while remaining undetected in cover. He brings his P90 up on target and let's Kara know which one he's aiming at so she can start shooting at the others. He then waits for Kara to start firing. When she does he'll hold until the Orcs discover they're under attack and then he'll open fire.



*"Well. Here goes nothing..."* Nick says as he fires (albeit at a -3 penalty because of the range) at the last standing orc with the P90. If his first shot misses or the orc doesn't go down then he'll fire again (again with that -3 penalty unless he can take a five foot step forward towards the orc between the suprise round and the 1st round, then it will only be a -2 penalty) at the same orc.  [sblock=OOC: ]I wrote it out this way because Nick had a readied action to fire at the last orc, if you don't want to do it that way then you have my rolls and actions for the first two rounds anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 8, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Well. Here goes nothing..."*




You catch the orc in the chest as he's about to turn around and see what happened to the other or'c, with the fire from your P90 and he drops to the ground.

[sblock=oocYou did have a ready action so you get to shoot before the orc can raise an alarm.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

Rory sighed, "S'ok, boyo... just means that I'll have to cancel the strippers."

Rory watched the orcs topple one by one.  To Kara's reply regarding the 4x4 lights, Rory added, "We don't need the lights on, we're supposed to be all stealthy!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Kara sees Nick's shots take the third orc down, "Tango three down.  No more targets here.  Anybody see more?"


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 9, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny thinks for a moment about what Rory said.  *"But, if the 4x4 is going to be a diversion, shouldn't they be able to see it?"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

Rory paused.  "Yeah, I s'pose... but if they're inside the clubhouse, they won't see it coming anyway until they're face first on the feckin' grill!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

Not hearing a reply over the comms of more targets, Kara whispers to Nick, “I will cover you as you sneak closer.  Once you have the back side within range short range, I will reposition to cover the North side better.”

She will scan the windows and doors of the cabin for new targets coming into view.
*____________________________________*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 13, 2010)

*"Roger Dodger I'm Oscar Mike"* Nick whispers back into the come as he moves closer ever so quietly, keeping his eyes peeled for any more Orcs. Nick begins to move in a counter-clockwise direction around the cabin, using all available cover and cocealment until he sees any other targets. At which point he will stop and wait until Kara re-positions herself before engaging. While he waits he take a 20 on his spot check to notice targets albeit at a -7 for the 70 foot distance he's keeping from the cabin. Move silently and hide. (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=15)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 13, 2010)

Rory felt a chill inside his stomach.  He was pondering a ridiculous plan as he sat and watched the experts ply their trade.  _I should be up there with Ming, where the feckin' action is.  No one is gonna want me on this team if I don't show 'em I'm not some pussy-arse wanker._

To that end, Rory suddenly sprung to his feet and got in the driver's side of the 4x4.  As he started the engine, he said "One feckin' distraction, comin' up!" over the com, then floored the gas pedal.

_OOC: I'm guessing that's a double move action, for those keeping score._


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 13, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Rodny is standing beside the 4x4, the driver's door open, waiting for the command.  The gas peddle is wedged down with something heavy or a stick.  The steering wheel is tied to point straight ahead with only a little bit of slack for correcting the direction of the 4x4 as it travels down the drive way.

Not realizing what Rory is doing till Rory actually slides into the driver's seat, Rodny doesn't react in time to stop him from starting the vehicle.  And once it's started, Rodny knows it's too late to stop him.  The noise of the engine revving as it is started is plenty loud from Rodny's location so Rodny simply says, *"Since Rory is initiating the distraction, I'll move up behind the vehicle as it travels and then try to provide some cover fire if he needs it."*

When the vehicle does move forward, Rodny will run forward behind it till he's withing about 60' of the cabin.  He'll then take cover on the right side of the driveway and be ready to shoot at any Orc that advances on Rory or himself.


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 13, 2010)

*End of round 1*

Nick steps 10 feet to the north east and sees another orc though the trees about 130ft away, as well as the two orcs on Ming's side move into the center of the clearing.  They are around 200 feet away.

Rory jumps in the truck and gets it about half the distance to the cabin, with Rodny coming up behind it.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nick begins whispering into the comm to Kara *"tango one in the trees and two more in the field near Ming to my...what the?!?"* he stops as he hears more roar to the engine than there should be and then hears Rodny's radio traffic *"I love it when a plan falls apart, engaging tango 1"* a la Hannibal (A-Team reference just a Little modified). Nick turns and fires at the Orc in the woods.  1d20+3=18, 2d8=10


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2010)

Kara replies, "I heard somewhere that no plan lasts after first contact with the enemy. Ah well."  She takes aim on an orc through her scope.

_<<OOC: Full Round Action: Acquire target.  I assume she has a few to choose from now.>>_

 *____________________________________*


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 20, 2010)

*End of Round 2

*Nick opens up on one of the last orc's and drops him with several rounds in the chest.

Kira takes aim on one of the two remaining orc's in the yard.

The truck races forward the rest of the way to the cabin and is moments away from smashing into the front door.

The two orc's that were on the west side of the cabin head east to find out what's happening to their companions.  

[sblock=ooc]I'm posting a current map of the area so everyone knows where everyone else is.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 21, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick 6/6*

Before he gets close enough to be included in the crash/fire, Rodny begins moving to the left.  He planned to take cover in the bushes/trees and provide cover fire for Rory.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Kara speaks into the comms circuit, "Nick, I am taking the far one."   She takes an shot at the farthest target from her and Nick's positions.

[sblock=OOC]*Free Action:* Speaking
*Attack Action:* Fire PSG-1 Ranged Attack  (1d20+4=11,  2d10-1=6) Probably missed.
*Move Action:* Crawl 15feet North while prone[/sblock]*____________________________________*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Nicholas Shelby 10/10*

*"10-4"* Nick turns and fires (probably missing) at the orc that Kara's not targeting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Ming charges the nearest orc, and winds his massive sword towards the orc in a deadly arc. 
"Die!" he howls as he sinks his blade in the orc's body. 

_Charge orc: 24. Critical! 14 dmg since critic didn't confirm_


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2010)

"Up yer holes, ya smelly fecks!" 

(to the spoken verses of 'Devil Went Down to Georgia')

Rory shouts triumphantly as he opens the driver's door,
Tumbling to the ground and away from the charging 4x4.
Seconds pass, then the terminal crash into the Orcs' hideaway;
Rory calls for Rodny to "Light it up!" and ruin their day.

_ooc: Reflex Save: _1d20+2=5


----------



## VanorDM (Jul 29, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> _ooc: Not sure what you want me to roll (saving throw, damage, etc) for my bailout._




Roll reflex save.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 30, 2010)

_Rolled save on original post.  It's a bad one._


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 7, 2010)

_*ooc: bumping this, 'cuz I can, and no one else did*_


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

_<<OOC:  I wrote this from Kara's point of view.  You want a better ending, write your own.  LOL>>_

Kara is recuperating back at the townhouse following the completion of their last mission to Wescot and neutralizing the biker gang of orcs.  She reflects upon the recent operation.

_The first part of the mission went well, planning ensured a significant tactical advantage and most of the bikers were taken out without even a scratch to the team.  We were all well pleased, but this led to some over-confidence among most of the team members.

The subsequent part of the operation to finish off the rest of the gang at their hideout, however, was a different story.  It started well, Nick and I were able to use cover of night and surprise to take out some of the sentries, but then things went wrong.

The half-elf, Rory, jumped the gun and rammed the burning truck into the orcs' cabin too early and the resulting chaos did not bode well for the team.  Unfortunately for him, Rory wasn't able to get clear of his speeding Molotov Cocktail and he rode the burning truck all the way into the cabin.  Rodny broke cover and followed after to try rescuing him, but the geeky fellow encountered an angry orc up close and personal.  I was able to find his head later in the woods nearby, after it had become separated from his body. Since no one else was able to get Rory out of the fire, he was consumed and died, I mourn the loss of those two.

Ming did better, cutting down a few orcs with that sword of his and only received a few minor cuts for his efforts.  Unfortunately he lost his cool when the local emergency crews, responding to the fire, couldn't find Rodny's head. In his rage he punched a few emergency workers in the process.  He remains in lockup back in Wescot and DAS is not able to get him out.  He won't cooperate, being the stubborn, silent man that he is.

Nick and I were able to sweep around back and take out the last of the orcs with our P90s.  I took a nasty blow from a baseball bat but it didn't take me out and Nick dropped the creature before he got in another whack. Unfortunately Nick took a shotgun blast to the chest there at the end, but I got to him with first aid and kept him alive until the emergency services came on scene. He remains alive, yet in critical care at hospital near Wescot.  He is looking at 2-3 months recovery and is unlikely to be approved for field work again._

Kara was able to arrange the clean up of the mess with a few DAS agents sent to help with salvage and disposal.  She returned last week to the townhouse for debriefing and some psychological counseling.  She moved out of her apartment and has taken up residence there as she continues to train and hone her skills in preparation of a potential mission if a new team of operatives can be assembled.


----------



## ThWatcher (Aug 12, 2010)

*Rodny Steinwick -(10+)/6*

Rodny stands there staring at his own body.  Something went wrong, horribly wrong.  But he can't seem to remember what happened.  At least not clearly.

She is an entity that walks through the place where universes exist, a multiverse if you will. And that is literally the truth for if any of the entities that exist there with her but will something to exist, it does. Some will entire universes into existence while others may think only of beings, individuals that spring forth from their minds to live within the universe of another.

So, it is seen that she is not alone. There are other entities that walk the multiverse as does she. They will universes into existence, one here, another there. Some create only one or 2 universes while others create them as often as humans creates sentences. 

So she moves to the dieing universe where one being she created is struggling to understand what is happening to him. She steps through the veil of it's fading reality to stand within the universe created by another. That universe is rapidly fading. The buildings are but wire frames and the ground is beginning to become non-corporeal. Some portions seem twisted, as though they were forced into an un-natural shape. 

She touches the one she created and he too sees the world around him fading. She holds her hand out to him. (She cringes at the cliché as she says,) "If you want to live, come with me."

He looks around at the fading world. The vehicle, the building, even the weapon beside the hand of his body, the weapon that he had picked up only a few days ago, is all fading. On top of that, the damage to his corporeal body seems tainted, twisted. He feels like he too is fading, even his thoughts are becoming wispy. She touches him again and he becomes as solid as she is. He looks at her and places his hand in her hand. “What of my friends?”

“I can not save them for they are not mine. They exist at the whim of another and can only be saved by the one who made them.”

“You made me?” He says with both wonder and disbelief. “Are you God?”

She laughs a little. “Heavens, no. I am just one of many entities who play in this sand box.”

“But you created me?”

“Just because I can create life, that doesn’t make me a god.” Bewilderment still in his eyes, she tries a different way. “You are like a program in a computer. Self aware and allowed to make your own decisions, you can make your own destiny. Right now, the computer you exist in is breaking down, dieing. I’m offering you a chance to survive, to exist somewhere else. But, the choice is yours.”

“Can’t you fix this world?”

“No. It is not mine to fix. It sprung to life at the whim of another and that one appears to have abandoned it. And, no, I can not take it over. It is not mine. Only the original creator of a universe can keep that universe alive. If that entity looses faith in their universe, then it begins to fade away.”

“Then how can you take me?”

“You know the answer to that.”

“You created me. You created me to play in this universe that was made by another.”

“Yes. And now I’m here to save you, to take you to another place. That is, if you want to be saved.”

He tightens his grip on her hand. A tear begins to form. “But, can’t we save my friends?”

“If their creators save them, you may meet them again in another world.”

As she steps through the veil with him in her protection, “Will I remember them?”

“Yes, although they may not remember you. In the new worlds you will go to, probably no one will know of your existence in another world or even of that world. They will believe you crazy if you try to tell them you’re from another world. Your adventures on other worlds will have to remain as memories only. Or, perhaps, as stories you tell your friends for their entertainment. Do not let it trouble you for such is the way for many of us.”
 
A wave of self calming begins to sooth him as he realizes what he is becoming. As his eyes close, he knows he will sleep for a while till a place is made ready for him.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinks had been going well and then the cabin behind Nick exploded. He would like to blame him missing the orc on the explosion, but he had already taken the shot when it happened. It did however knock him forward. As Nick rolled with the blast he saw one of the orcs reach for his shotgun but then his head exploded into a mess of blood and mist. *[Damn that girl is a good shot.]* He then springs to his feet and fires the P90 again and kills the orc he originally missed. 

Nick turns his head and sees the cabin behind him in flames. To his horror he sees Rodny running towards the wreckage and knows instantly what it means. He lines up the shot and fires two shots into the window, into the truck, into Rory. No one should have to suffer burning alive. Then he saw an orc moving towards Rodney *"Not on my watch."* he says to himself as he brings up the sights on the orc. Click, click, click. *[SH*T]* Nick things to himself as he transitions to the Five-seveN. He watches in horror as the orc strikes Rodny, seperating his head from his body. *"NOOOOOOOOOOOO..."* Nick screams as he unloads an entire clip into the orc. The orc takes the first few shots to the back and is riddled all over as it turned to face Nick but it was too late. The orcs fate was as Rodny's. Nick ran up to the fallen orc and fired the last two shots right into its forehead. 

Nick wanted to stop, wanted to rewind time, wanted to go back and save Rory and Rodny. But he runs out of time quickly. An orc drops on its non-existant face as the body hits the floor. *[My gaurdian angel. I'll have to thank her later.]* He sees a few more in the distance but also sees Ming spring into action and cut them down to size. 

He reloads the Five-seven as Kara takes out a few more as she makes her way towards him. Suddenly an orc comes out of nowhere and clubs her with a baseball bat. He fires a few shots and kills that orc as well. A twig snaps behind him and as he turns he sees a shotgun and a flash, he pulls the trigger and sees red mist and then the night sky. The next thing he knows Kara is ripping his shirt off and her lips are moving but all he hears is a loud ringing. He thinks something clever and says *"I knew you couldn't resist me."* Of course the only thing that comes out are gurgles.

The next thing he remembers is waking up in the hospital. There were some flowers from Kara and a newspaper telling him of Mings incarceration. The months that pass are filled with physical therapy and phone calls to Kara. She seems more determined than ever to get the things that go bump in the night. 

Then Nick started having the dreams of Melanie. She would be watching out of the corner of the room. Then one night he sees her except this time he's awake. He's sure of it. He looks over at her and blinks. In that instant she's beside him. She explains how she's missed him and how she's deceived him. She says that this is a choice he has to make, to be weak in this world or strong in between worlds. Nick takes only seconds to respond. *"I'll follow you into the dark..."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2010)

(the hell?  Did I miss something in OOC?)
(Clearly I did.  He went in a blaze of glory... just like a real rock star.  I'm glad.)


----------

